# 1-2 gallon tanks/bowls



## Sena Hansler

I have noticed for the time I have been on here there has been a *constant* heated debate about tank size - and do you know what that really causes? People who NEED our help to be deterred because they feel that they might be _frowned upon_ by others. Why? Because in their time of need some people feel the urge to complicate things by constantly pushing about tank size or temperature. *I think it is time for people to come forth, and not give a flying rat's toot about what others think.*


So for this thread, just drop the squabble in the chicken coop, and share our 1-2 gallons?



That is right, 1-2 gallons. Here I would like people to actually come together and show how they have set up their 1-2 gallon betta habitats. I am not going to be afraid of showing how I keep my healthy bettas - why should you?


*Mine*​

Charlie is in a 1 gallon hexagon tank with a top cover. He has two fake fabric plants in the center of lovely white sand. He also has an IAL at the top. He sits between my living room and kitchen, a way to get him to stop biting his fins. He used to be in my bedroom alone, which is where he started to chew off his fins x.x

My lovely koi plakat lady is a new arrival. She is unsure about her surroundings, but seems a lot more relaxed now that she is not in an ever changing hectic environment with other female bettas. She has blue sand, live java fern and a fake sword plant. She is not eating, but that I expected considering she is new, and orignally from a stressful environment. Poor girl!


*Please no posts about how it's "wrong", this is not the thread to complain, this is a thread to share and enjoy! So... share... and enjoy! *


----------



## megaredize

to me size doesnt matter as much as maintenence and is it heated. A lot of people dont heat or clean out their small tanks and then theres the problem. I myself use critter keepers but they are 3 gallons or 3.5. i do have a 1.5 gallon one as a back up one or hosiptal tank. I have never really found a 1 gallon i liked for my own use. Your tanks look good. I like the plants in them all.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks  I don't have these tanks downstairs as without heaters they become well below 70 degrees. Hence why the 5 is empty :lol: They are upstairs since I am crazy and hate cold at all cost  So the heat obviously rises and upstairs is hot.


----------



## megaredize

ya my room gets really warm in the winter so i doubt my heaters will be on much but at night we let the heat drop so i still need them


----------



## AquaKai

This is a great thread, personally I don't have any tanks within that size range, my smallest is a 2.5, but I think that this will encourage many people to be open about their tanks. Too many times have people been turned off to fish keeping, betta keeping especially, because so many people have attacked them for keeping their betta in-gasp-a 1.5g tank or less! It is too often thought that small tank=bad owner. I can't wait to see some amazing tanks!


----------



## BettaQi

Sean, I appreciate the dedication it takes to keep up small tAnks!

When I had 5 bettas back from 2004-2008, I kept them wall in one gallon tanks and did water changes twice per week.

Now I have 2 two gallon Spec 2 s and a 5.5 standard that I keep at 3 g for my bettas.

Well post pics later when I'm at a desktop machine.


----------



## RichardA

Glad you brought this up! I have kept and spawned tons and tons of fish of varying species in 2.5 gallon tanks over the course of many many years. With good filtration, maintenance and correct temps the fish do great!


----------



## megaredize

not to mention, some of these fish need a smaller tank because they get stressed out in larger tanks. I have heard over and over again that someone's betta will only stop fin biting when it is moved to a smaller tank. A couple of mine stopped when they got moved into their 3 gal critter keepers. I dont use a filter in them so that might also be the reason. I think breeding these fish has almost gotten the betta used to smaller tanks because a lot of times they are kept in smaller areas with the breeders. 

oh and i really like the spec tanks i have the spec 5 gallon, i want to get the updated spec 2.6 gallon for a nice HM hopefully in the future


----------



## Sena Hansler

> Too many times have people been turned off to fish keeping, betta keeping especially, because so many people have attacked them for keeping their betta in-gasp-a 1.5g tank or less! It is too often thought that small tank=bad owner. I can't wait to see some amazing tanks!


 that is exactly my point! I have had people talk to me in pm (names unspoken) about their tanks because they are too afraid to make a thread, because they will be ridiculed. 



> When I had 5 bettas back from 2004-2008, I kept them wall in one gallon tanks and did water changes twice per week.


 And you kept up with water changes - which can be difficult sometimes! Good for you 



> Glad you brought this up! I have kept and spawned tons and tons of fish of varying species in 2.5 gallon tanks over the course of many many years. With good filtration, maintenance and correct temps the fish do great!


 thanks, I wanted to encourage people to be open about it, and willing to share and learn from others who have similar experiences.



> not to mention, some of these fish need a smaller tank because they get stressed out in larger tanks.


 I have had a few, to be truthful. Some who needed larger tanks, others who refused anything but their smaller tanks. I learned to deal with it and but my fish before me. If they needed a smaller more maintanence loaded tank, then so be it - if it meant my fish were going to be happy and healthy.


----------



## sareena79

HOOO-RAY!!!! someone finally said it 
my "tank" is one of the dreaded vases (GASP!) but here's the deal...
its a 2gallon vase (I measured!) 
he has a heater (under tank, keeps it at a steady 80deg)
he has a thermometer
he has an actively growing pothos plant to filter out toxins
he has oak leaves in his tank to strengthen his fins
he gets weekly 100% water changes
he has a light (daylight and moonlight settings)
he has a fake plant @ the bottom he loves to hide in and explore
he is fed once a day and is about to start on a product called Vita-Chem which is supposed to be GREAT for his scales/fins
HE IS SPOILED ROTTEN!
b/c he has such long heavy fins he spends most of his day chilling out in his pothos leaves so a bigger tank would probably go to waste on him. he jaunts around when hes feeling froggy then its right back into his roots (oh and he has plenty of surface space to get fresh air)
heres a pic or 2 (or 3 lol), sorry its crappy I was trying to get the whole thing in there.


----------



## Sena Hansler

That is a neat plant! 



> HOOO-RAY!!!! someone finally said it


 haha well I have been thinking it, and despite the "no, people won't approve" annoying voice I did it anyways because I shouldn't care what others think - I care for my pets, and that is that. (shoulda seen what my guineas had, my dogs had, my cat had, beardie had, etc) And so should you. I personally do not like vases - mainly because of the shape xD HOWEVER.. I saw one, shaped like a super large wine glass (approximately 1.5 gallons) and I thought it would be cute xD But first I would need a room heater. And maybe my boyfriend's permission for more fish (I got him hooked mwahaha)


----------



## sareena79

yeah i saw one of those too, almost got it but i was afraid the opening at the top was too tempting for him to jump out of. the water line on my vase is about 3.5in from the top and he has vines all across it to "deter" him a bit more.


----------



## sareena79

and yeah Im right there with u on the zoo lol I have 3 cats, a dog, a turtle and my fish and I used to have guineas too! they were all well cared for even if I had to go without!


----------



## Connierodz

sareena79 said:


> HOOO-RAY!!!! someone finally said it
> my "tank" is one of the dreaded vases (GASP!) but here's the deal...
> its a 2gallon vase (I measured!)
> he has a heater (under tank, keeps it at a steady 80deg)
> he has a thermometer
> he has an actively growing pothos plant to filter out toxins
> he has oak leaves in his tank to strengthen his fins
> he gets weekly 100% water changes
> he has a light (daylight and moonlight settings)
> he has a fake plant @ the bottom he loves to hide in and explore
> he is fed once a day and is about to start on a product called Vita-Chem which is supposed to be GREAT for his scales/fins
> HE IS SPOILED ROTTEN!
> b/c he has such long heavy fins he spends most of his day chilling out in his pothos leaves so a bigger tank would probably go to waste on him. he jaunts around when hes feeling froggy then its right back into his roots (oh and he has plenty of surface space to get fresh air)
> heres a pic or 2 (or 3 lol), sorry its crappy I was trying to get the whole thing in there.


Yay!! Happy fish..it about water quAlity not size at all..i bought small bowl for my nieces with bettas ( before knowing about this site) and its been six months and their fish are happy and healthy..i have mine in 5 gallon..and good waer nd all but he began to bite his fins when i put him in 5 g


----------



## sareena79

> i have mine in 5 gallon..and good water and all but he began to bite his fins when i put him in 5 g


the longer Im on here the more I notice that people with big fancy tanks have just as many (if not more) issues that those of us with smaller tanks. Im all for giving them room to swim but it really is more about quality than quantity I think


----------



## Meggie6347

As long as the betta is taken care of, I don't see a problem with small tanks...unless of course it's TINY like they can barely move, and I wouldn't want to put a king or a giant in a small tank either.

If you think about it, anything is better than the tiny, filthy, cold cups that they are kept in, and you are giving them a MUCH better life either way...

I have two bowls, each almost 2 gallons. I keep a small DTPK male in one (planted) and a female in the other (not planted). The male plakat had a HUGE chunk out of his fins that went almost to his body, and within just a few weeks it was completely gone, and he builds very large bubble nests all the time. This is just more proof that they can be just fine in smaller "tanks," depending on the situation.

(The only pictures I have of the male in his bowl are from a week or two after we first got him, so the chunk out of his fin is still pretty large. It's completely healed beautifully now. You can't even tell it was there in the first place)

#1: His first (tiny) bubble nest :-D













































Yet another bubble nest...at one time, he had three different nests in his bowl  all built at separate times...one a day...lol




































Sorry for the picture overload!

Btw, I really like this thread


----------



## Karebear13

those little bowls are so cute ^^ love what you did with them


----------



## Sena Hansler

Wow! I agree - nicely done with those bowls!!

I actually saw a 4 gallon bowl xD It was HUGE haha. I do agree... I know people who think just because their wondeful 10 gallon tank is cycled they only have to clean it every 6 months. (And then they wonder why their fish is dull, listless and sick.)


----------



## sareena79

VERY CUTE! love the mesh u covered the top with too....


----------



## sareena79

And amen sena!!!


----------



## RedRaz

I love this thread! Wow I love what you all did with your betta tanks and bowls. They look great! I have two 1 gal, a 2.5 gal, 5 gal and a 10 gal. I am so so so nervous about moving my betta to the 10 gal tank because he is doing so well in his 2.5 gal tank. I agree with you that I also hear a lot of people having issues with the cycled tanks. Well if I decide not to move him it will be a pretty planted snail tank, lol! I will try to post my 1 gal tanks soon. I'm too lazy to take a pic right now, lol!


----------



## Savageajc

nice tanks! What kind of plant did you say the beta was in? pothos?


----------



## BettaQi

RedRaz said:


> I love this thread! Wow I love what you all did with your betta tanks and bowls. They look great! I have two 1 gal, a 2.5 gal, 5 gal and a 10 gal. I am so so so nervous about moving my betta to the 10 gal tank because he is doing so well in his 2.5 gal tank. I agree with you that I also hear a lot of people having issues with the cycled tanks. Well if I decide not to move him it will be a pretty planted snail tank, lol! I will try to post my 1 gal tanks soon. I'm too lazy to take a pic right now, lol!


Get shrimpies!


----------



## RedRaz

BettaQi said:


> Get shrimpies!


Shrimp would be nice actually! I will have to consider that for sure. Thanks!


----------



## sareena79

Savageajc said:


> nice tanks! What kind of plant did you say the beta was in? pothos?


yuppers, super easy to grow and trust me I have a brown thumb lol. I have the leaves above water and the roots submerged. I have heard of people submerging the whole plant but u have to watch for rot on the leaves more so I just do the roots

http://www.bhg.com/gardening/plant-dictionary/houseplant/pothos/


----------



## Maddybelle

I have:
1 gal bowl - orange VT rescue w/ swimbladder
1 gal bowl - red copper DeT
1 gal vase - blue grizzle VT rescue
2.5 gal tank - orange OHM
1.75 gal critter keeper - cellophane HM female
All are planted, and I do 50% water changes 2x a week. My room stays at about 76*. I'll post pics when my phone charges. =)


----------



## ao

Why would it be wrong? there are people who keep fish in 5 gallons of water yet never clean it!

I'm not against tanks of any size. even a .5gallon as long as the owner knows what they are doing.

one little nerve of mine does get plucked whenever some one says "they need ATLEAST 2.5 gallons!"

lol. but really this isn't a bad advice for people who can afford it, so I stay quiet 

So anyway. here's my 1 gallon
technically, 1.5 but 1 gallon of water


----------



## ravenwinds

Since getting bit by the "betta bug hobby" big-time, I have become so overstocked on bettas that I have been running out of room. I have many (like 10) tanks of various sizes...2 of them are 5gallons and 1 is 2.5gallons...the rest are larger. But, since I ran out of tank space, quite a few things have become betta bowls: a gallon canning jar (with glass lid on those metal hinges with a rubber seal) that was used to make "sun tea" became the first male betta jar complete w/silk plants and one of those small pre-calculated heaters. This was followed bya glass gallon pitcher and a bunch of large vases that range from just under 1gallon to almost 2.5gallons (found these 2 HUGE vases that are a traditional pear shape with wide shoulders, followed by a slimmer neck that flares out again on top. These 2 vases are about 2.5gallons but only filled to neck for safety reasons, so they each contain roughly 2 gallons).
I do insist on having a heater for them, though, as I notice a definite sluggishness in my bettas when they are in room temp water.
I also have quite a few 3gallon Kritter keepers.
I am currently attempting to rearrange the 2-3gallon containers so that I can set up a light above them so that they will be able to grow aquatic plants on them...I will also attempt to put in small/tiny sponge filter in each one as well, in an attempt to give them cleaner water in between the water changes I perform every few days.
So, like some of you, experience has taught me that it's quality of water that really counts, not necessarily quantity (until you get down to cup (or cube) size.
Now, I will apologize if I offended anyone, or made them feel ashamed, over their small tank size.
I love what you guys have done with your bowls/vases/smalltanks..they look great!
I will try to post some pics later.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I will say I try to recommend a 2.5 mainly because you can find a heater for it (and any size bigger) but if the person can't get a bigger tank, then they have to work with what they have!! Like my boyfriends sister. Her fish had a 0.5 and that thing was waaaaay too narrow! A plant barely fits and so did the fish! So we got her a 1.5 and that fish made a huge nest, flared and colored up.


----------



## whiskandbowl

Personally, the smallest I recommend is 2 gallons. You could go smaller but all that maintenence isn't worth it to me. It only takes 2 days for ammonia to get up to 0.25 in my 2 gallons, I'd be changing water all the time!
I'll post a pic of them soon.

I think with the right maintenece and decorations (ie lots of plants!) you can make a 1 gal work.
I really like what you did with that 1.5 gal Aokashi, is that NPT?


Reason #2 I recommend 2 gal...at my work the heater we sell are recommended for 2 or more gallons.
(Stereotype alert!) No one around here seems to know about proper betta care- heaters (seriously, everyone is amazed when I tell them bettas are tropical), water changes, etc, and they don't want to spend $30 on just a tank, so I point them to the 2 gal Kritter Keepers.


----------



## Sena Hansler

It also does not help that stores such as walmart decide to advertise "betta spa" and "betta habitat" and people soak it up like a sponge with dirty water.


----------



## Hahenry22

Thank you for starting this thread! It has made my day! I have two one gallon tanks but haven't wanted to post pics or mention it because of comments I've seen being made to other people. I consider myself a responsible pet owner and do the necessary maintenance. (2 100% water changes a week unless for some reason the levels are off when I test the water.) I have a thermometer in each tank and have been lucky enough to find some heaters that won't boil the fish. So far the heaters haven't been necessary due to warm weather and the light from the hoods giving off a decent amount of heat. I will say that I would NEVER put my bigger fish in them or my really active fish. I have a tiny female in one and a very small male crowntail in the other one. They both eat good and swim in and out of the plants like any happy fish would. Small tanks are certainly not for everyone but someone that is dedicated and tries to be knowledgeable about betta care could easily maintain one and have a thriving fish. I agree with the previous comment about some fish not being able to tolerate large spaces too. I have a veiltail that will lay against the glass all day long in a big tank but swims around and eats regularly in a smaller tank. Know your fish, know your facts and you can give them a great home in any size tank!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well in this thread, you can share your pictures!! =D Any comments that are rude or directed badly at anyone who posts in this thread, I will bring up to a moderator and have those comments removed. I absolutely refuse to have any negativity in here LOL. So don't be afriad to post 

That, is the reason I made this thread. I don't want people to leave this forum or "give up" or never ask for help because of something so silly such as a tank size.


----------



## emeraldmaster

Fist i thank you Sena for helping me with solving Red's issues. He and i thank you kindly. Next i would like to point out that all of the tanks here are cute. I am going to get a 1 gallon bowl soon my my little Red, crowntail male, so this was some good encouragement for he dislikes the 29 gallon i have. yes, 29 GALLONS!!! i believe that you can have too little space, aka a cup, but i believe more in too much space. so a shout out to all the little tanks!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha :lol: I had a betta who demanded his 20 gallon, another his 10, another his 3 and another his 1 :roll: it's a pain, but worth it for a happy fish.


----------



## cliffordsmom

This thread is fantastic! Going to post pictures of my red VT in his 2 gallon (technically 2.5) later this evening.

Betta fish don't NEED enormous tanks, Clifford is perfectly cozy and happy in his little tank.


----------



## cliffordsmom

Here's pictures of Clifford's old set up in his 1g bowl and in his new 2g tank. Excuse the poor quality.


----------



## sandrac8388

Super cute homes!!! a good thing i've noticed about smaller tanks is that you can change up the decor very easily. I have larger tanks and want to change up the decor but some of that stuff is expensive. With smaller tanks you could buy just enough for a change every few months. I have a female betta in treatment right now and this weekend she will go into her new 2.5 gallon home!


----------



## Creat

Yay Sena for speaking up! The only tank I have under a gallon are for my breeding fish and those are not good looking lol  I am in love with some of these tanks / bowls <3 The smallest tank I have is my fuval floral, which is I think 6 gals, for reincarnating plants. This makes me wana go get a small tank


----------



## Sena Hansler

Awww the beehive is so cute!! ^^

I left Yahoo! Answers because they were SO rude with "you're a bad owner blah blah" and I would HATE to see this site become like that. :/


----------



## Creat

I hate the "have to" rules I gets on my nerve if your betta is in a clean, warm, stress-free environment I dont care really where it lives. I was once called a "betta mill" like the throw off of puppy mill cause of the plain gallon containers my breeders live in


----------



## Sena Hansler

Do people really think breeders have 5 gallon heated tanks for every single betta? That can also be for the fry, which then ranges from 5 tanks to 500 tanks depending on how much you breed! x.x I am getting a room heater, a shelf, and jars. Canning jars :lol: But they will be kept clean and healthy because I hate dying or sick fish. :/ Makes me upset and bothered by it!


----------



## madmonahan

who called you that??!!........i'v been looking for this thread for a long time and now I forget what I wanted to ask.....uh......oh yeah! My bettas actually DON'T like it in their 5 G divided tanks  they started tailbiting and when i left for a week, and got someone else to feed them, they go worse...when i came home one now has velvet and the other finrot when they were in the 2.5 they seemed happier. I think I'm going to divide it again....should I? Then I could get more!!  haha!(if my mom will even let me get anymore!) she keeps saying I have to stop at sometime but I just can't help it!!!! I'v got the betta-bug!!!!!!!! Goodness it's just so hard to stop!:-D I know I have to stop and now I'm going to really try but I dunno....maybe they would be happier in the 2.5 any ideas??? :/


----------



## Sena Hansler

Try dividing lol. I divided both my 10's. Got two females, and two males in there... The two females could care less, the two males cared for the first day then afterwards gave up xD I match my bettas up to what they want, not what I want lol.

Plus, obviously I will have a lot of anything under "5 gallons" since I now have a successful spawn (she was a delta, apparently not a veiltail -facepalm-) as long as daddy-o does not eat the eggs.


----------



## Creat

Just someone who came to visit and happened upon my fish .... and heating a large room is so much more economical then heating individual tanks lol and I like to think that my betta are happy when they retire they move to larger tanks and weak delta can look a lot like vt same with weak hm looking like delta


----------



## Sena Hansler

My "delta" is a spunky little bugger. Just look at her!! XD I had no choice but to use flash on her just to get a non-trolling picture :roll: (I know someone on her mentions their fish trolls the camera. )

And no, that cup is not her home :lol: she is floating in a divided 10. Once I get a heater she has her 5 gallon. I may need more 2-3s for breeders... >.> I MEAN... (hides post typing from boyfriend) mwaha...


----------



## Creat

Yeah she aint no vt lol... and HA HA HA my significant other feels the same way should have seen his face when I set up my old drip system in the bedroom XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol! Well his response is usually "and so... How many tanks do we need now?" So I may need to stick to bowls >.> or critter keepers.


----------



## Creat

*Gasp* Under 2.5 gallons!? 


Sorry I had to make that comment.


----------



## crowntaillove

I believe that water quality is way more important than tank size. I have a 1 gallon and a 2 gallon. The water is soooo much easier to change than in my ten gallons despite what anyone says. I also have two .5 gallon tanks that aren't currently in use, but when they are their water is very much attended to. I also liked your comment about breeders keeping their bettas in individual 5 gallon tanks, no one can seriously expect anyone to do that for an entire spawn.


----------



## cliffordsmom

madmonahan said:


> who called you that??!!........i'v been looking for this thread for a long time and now I forget what I wanted to ask.....uh......oh yeah! My bettas actually DON'T like it in their 5 G divided tanks  they started tailbiting and when i left for a week, and got someone else to feed them, they go worse...when i came home one now has velvet and the other finrot when they were in the 2.5 they seemed happier. I think I'm going to divide it again....should I? Then I could get more!!  haha!(if my mom will even let me get anymore!) she keeps saying I have to stop at sometime but I just can't help it!!!! I'v got the betta-bug!!!!!!!! Goodness it's just so hard to stop!:-D I know I have to stop and now I'm going to really try but I dunno....maybe they would be happier in the 2.5 any ideas??? :/


I personally suggest 2.5 gallons for a single betta. My VT is in one and totally digs it. If you keep them in the larger tank, maybe try adding more plants and decoration? I've heard that extra, empty swimming room can make them spazz. Plus they totally love the hiding spaces!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Pah feeding time makes mine spazz :lol: On a sad note, I am now using a 1 gallon bucket for medicating my koi plakat :/ Stupid store.... She came to me sick and is now showing symptoms of columnaris! :roll: Now the one 1 gallon is quarantined, she and all objects used for her will be too until further notice. She only lays on the bottom, poor baby.

AND that is another use for a one gallon. Medicating. I know some people had told me to use a 5 gallon. But then I would feel the urge to break down the tank, sanitize it with my vinegar/hot water mix twice over, rinse three-five times, and then start it up again. Why would I do that? >.>


----------



## Creat

Its cheaper to medicate smaller water quantities and when you buy expensive meds its worth it not to waste it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Choclate, I know you're concerned about tank size but these members who have posted here take good care of their bettas so they aren't being mistreated or anything by being in smaller containers. Also, I believe that Sena asked that no negative comments be made in this thread.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sorry


----------



## teeneythebetta

Your tanks are so cute!!

IMHO theres no such thing as spoiling a betta.
Yes our bettas may not be the same as the ones living in the wild but you cant tell me that these bettas would rather be in a tank reguardless of what size than a pond. 
100 gallon tank VS pond?
POND.


----------



## teeneythebetta

*tries to change tha subject*

so um hows the weather.


----------



## sareena79

> *tries to change tha subject*
> 
> so um hows the weather.


LOL right....moving along now  lets see some more tank/fish pix....thats my favorite part!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

teeneythebetta said:


> *tries to change tha subject*
> 
> so um hows the weather.


Great thanks for asking.


----------



## sareena79

Teeny I LOVE your avitar, they need to make shirts with that on it


----------



## teeneythebetta

sareena79 said:


> Teeny I LOVE your avitar, they need to make shirts with that on it


Heh thanks  I'd defenitely love a shirt like that


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Okay I am just really stressed someone accused me of faking my pain because I work really hard and sorry to anyone I offended.


----------



## sareena79

you could prob make them in bulk for pretty cheap and sell them online


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good idea Rockfeller did that with candy.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Anyways, I think if YOU are WILLING to do lets say... A water chane up to 5 times a week VS once a week, then go for it. I have seen bad owners and good owners. And I have seen bettas in "glorious 10 gallon tanks" DIE because of a bad owner. Or just die because well bettas don't always live 5-10 years.. Mine live between 3 and 7.


----------



## Sakura8

Posts removed per multiple requests.


----------



## jsgossamer

I just got ripped because I asked a question about my divided 2.5 gallon tank. Nobody even wanted to answer my question, just lecture me. Its nice to see this thread, though I definitely am done with this board and rude people here. As you said, just because you have your fish in a big tank, doesn't make you a good fish owner..


----------



## sareena79

this one got ugly for a second and it was started by the same person. but dont worry there are some really great people on here. just do what I did and block that individual and go about your day.


----------



## xShainax

I have two in one gallon heated tanks. I change their water weekly. Not everyone has room for larger tanks


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09

Honestly I agree that people make such a big deal with the fact that bettas are in a small tank. As long as you are caring for your betta and treating it good its ok. I have owned bettas for 8 years all of which have been in 1 gallon tanks. On average they all have lived for 3 and a half years. So I dont get why people say that small tanks kill bettas. Now I can see if it is like a .25 tank like at the pet store but a 1 gallon come on. So I am glad that you posted this to show people that you dont necessarily need a 10 gallon tank for a betta to thrive


----------



## xShainax

Here are my one gallon tanks


----------



## sareena79

cute tanks. bet they look even better in person. I know mine look better than they photograph. I love seeing how creative people are with their tanks it gives me ideas for mine when I can afford to upgrade a bit


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I hope you like them I prefer planted but I know those are not my but I wish you and them best of luck and health how does block work?


----------



## Sakura8

Nicely said, Choc.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I will say the 0.5 my boyfriends sister had was silly. About 2 inches or so front to back! >< she could barely find a plant to fit - so now I have it, :lol: and I use it... For transporting fishies and if I get a fish who comes home late with me they may sleep in it over night but then are transferred ASAP to a bigger tank.

I will say my java fern never complained about my tank size  Gary plants are awesome. 

As for being bashed for a 2.5 - here, ask away! You need help, come to this thread. I amongst a good number of others will do everything we can to help you out with what you have!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Glad you saved him and thank you.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks. But not much can be said about my new poor koi lady, who is quarantined in a sparse bucket  Columnaris is the WORST disease I have dealt with.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I agree I lost a guppy to it.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah it is a bad disease :/ I could barely tell, since she is lighter colored. But I always inspect my bettas from tail to mouth, every day after I wake up and before I go to bed (I baby them ) poor little lady.

Hopefully she can get better, because there is a 5 gallon waiting for her.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice to see that we're back on track. I keep my bettas in 1.5 and 2.5 gallon kritter keepers.


----------



## ANHEL123

I have 3 one gall tanks at work. And if not one gallon tanks i would never able to keep my bettas at work. I think as long as you keep water clean they will live happy, healthy,long life


----------



## DiiQue

Great thread and glad someone was brave enough to "fight the machine".  I could tell that a lot of thinking and love was put into these tanks. I have a spare 1.5g that I'm still deciding on what to do... I only have 8more months before we pack up and move on to my next country of assignment so am relunctant on getting a new betta but am really wanting to do an NPT, just to see if I can get one stable enough.


----------



## registereduser

Sareena, where did you get that light?
It looks like a clip on?
I want one!


sareena79 said:


>


----------



## rbphoto

Here is Sonic's 1.5 gallon! It only has a gallon of water in it though, and he's currently being treated for fin-rot. I just recently planted the tank and I'm never going to have fake plants again! He friggin loves the swords and he plays under the anubais all the time! :-D 

He's my first Betta and the first fish I've ever truly owned. My dad had a 30 gallon community tank with tetras, goldfish, and a catfish when I was little, but Sonic is my baby boy! I freaked out when I saw that he had fin rot... 


(sorry about the larger pics... and for the sideways and upside down one. :-? )


----------



## sareena79

its an AquaTop 21 LED Clip-On Light. I found mine on amazon for about $20 but im sure u could find them elsewhere as well. I always check ebay and amazon 1st though. I love it. it has a moonlight setting as well. and the "clip" is actually a plastic lip with a little screw that u can tighten up. I wasnt sure if it would work on my vase but it does really well on there


----------



## sareena79

and I just wanna say that the pix I posted dont begin to do justice to my little tank. its bigger than it appears in the pic for sure and its so pretty when its all lit up. I get compliments on it all the time. and Im always thinking of ways to improve it


----------



## registereduser

So i have been bettakeeping for almost a year now and started as a "nothing under 5 gallons" person. Now, after trying to keep as many bettas as I can, I realize that these tanks take up a lot of room and electricity. I have a 20 gal sorority, a 5 gallon and a 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank. I recently set up a divided 15 gallon and I love it but now I have no more space for any more bettas 

I think if I had it to do over again I would go for the smaller tanks and more of them ;-)


----------



## registereduser

sareena79 said:


> its an AquaTop 21 LED Clip-On Light. I found mine on amazon for about $20 but im sure u could find them elsewhere as well. I always check ebay and amazon 1st though. I love it. it has a moonlight setting as well. and the "clip" is actually a plastic lip with a little screw that u can tighten up. I wasnt sure if it would work on my vase but it does really well on there


awesome, thanks!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Love that betta's coloring! Wow!!


----------



## rbphoto

Thanks! Me too! I saw him and knew I had to have him! I'm pretty sure he's a marble, so I'm hoping his coloring stays equally as awesome throughout his lifetime.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh, more than likely! Lol. I love marbles - they surprise you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I do too but am I crazy to think my ten gallon looks really small or does it make sense?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Beautiful tanks! 
I do agree- a big tank doesn't make you a better fish keeper.
There are people who I've heard change their 10 gal tank water 25% once a month!  LIKE YIKES!! Every tank needs changes at least once a week. 

Or take for example, lelei saved some bettas from a YMCA tank, idk the exactly gallonage but I think it was at least 10 gallons, they were living in filthy water with a goldfish and some other random fish, they've healed up nicely with lelei.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedRaz

I love this thread! (((hugs))) 

The more I look at my 10 gal planted tank the more I think I should of gotten two 5 gals or three 2.5 gal. It's just that 10 gal is very overwhelming and takes up a lot of space. *sigh* I have not moved my betta yet still thinking about it. lol! He is happy in his 2.5 gal tank. I just got a small HMPK two days ago and he is in a 1 gal tank with plants. He loves it!


----------



## RedRaz

teeneythebetta said:


> Beautiful tanks!
> I do agree- a big tank doesn't make you a better fish keeper.
> There are people who I've heard change their 10 gal tank water 25% once a month!  LIKE YIKES!! Every tank needs changes at least once a week.
> 
> Or take for example, lelei saved some bettas from a YMCA tank, idk the exactly gallonage but I think it was at least 10 gallons, they were living in filthy water with a goldfish and some other random fish, they've healed up nicely with lelei.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yay lelei! I'm happy to hear they are doing well.


----------



## sareena79

I "heart" this thread too! makes me feel soooo much better about Sushi's little home. He is prefectly content in his 2 gallon and the biggest I would go is 5 at this point. I think they feel more secure, they have less area to "guard" ya know


----------



## Sena Hansler

ChoclateBetta: I find 10 gallons just fine, unless I lack enough plants. Then I divide, and add a good amount to each side for two bettas (only if they are "compatible" in an odd sense). 

I will say, I do not like those small small tanks that come with dividers.  It isn't all that great for fishy and can cause an ammonia crisis :lol:

On the comment of "less to guard" I had one fish who would relentlessly patrol his 10 gallon all day each day. He slept at night (I think) :lol:


----------



## rbphoto

Here's a question for you guys! I'm worried about the light that came with my tank not being bright enough or in the right spectrum for my swords and my anubais. 

I have one of these little lights in there right now. http://www.petco.com/product/9451/P...ent Light Bulbs for Freshwater Aquariums-9451

I'm decently good with electrical stuff, so I feel that I could probably convert the light box under my hood to house a T5. 

How do you guys light your tanks? I'd love to know.


----------



## Gen2387

I agree that the most important thing isn't the size but the way you take care of your betta. A smaller tank is fine if people keep up with frequent water changes and keep the water at the right temp.  Personnally I had one of my betta in a 1.5 gallon, heated. Real pretty tank. He started tail bitting and a couple of weeks later my other betta who was in a 5 gallon died so I transfered him in the 5 gallon and the tail bitting stopped. 

I think that quality is important but some fish do like bigger tanks... I guess you have to adjust depending on the fish itself. Bigger or smaller tanks, as long as the fish is happy!
My sister has a betta in a 2 gallon and she is doing great. :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler

Some of my small 1 gallon tanks actually has their own lights built in. I would usually have some source of light in the room for the tanks - window and/or room lights. I find some of my fish, when in a smaller area do not particularily like lights.


----------



## Tikibirds

Personally, i don't like my guys to have less then 3 gallons. That being said, I do have a 1 gallon and a 2 gallon wine glass that I do use. 

I really do not like the wine glass simple because it is round and hard to see into it, Everything gets massivly distorted










and I also have the hawkeye 1G corner tank. 
I bought it for a fish I saw in walmart that was in BAD shape. He healed rather well in the 1 gallon even though it was unheated *gasp*









He turned into this


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sena Hansler said:


> ChoclateBetta: I find 10 gallons just fine, unless I lack enough plants. Then I divide, and add a good amount to each side for two bettas (only if they are "compatible" in an odd sense).
> 
> I will say, I do not like those small small tanks that come with dividers.  It isn't all that great for fishy and can cause an ammonia crisis :lol:
> 
> On the comment of "less to guard" I had one fish who would relentlessly patrol his 10 gallon all day each day. He slept at night (I think) :lol:


Okay good I was just beinga rancid thank you and is 99 percent water change weekly enough there's a filter?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

RedRaz said:


> I love this thread! (((hugs)))
> 
> The more I look at my 10 gal planted tank the more I think I should of gotten two 5 gals or three 2.5 gal. It's just that 10 gal is very overwhelming and takes up a lot of space. *sigh* I have not moved my betta yet still thinking about it. lol! He is happy in his 2.5 gal tank. I just got a small HMPK two days ago and he is in a 1 gal tank with plants. He loves it!


Mine barely takes any space and 10 doesn't overwhelm carter he loves it and I was only ak,we'd two tanks,


----------



## rbphoto

Sena Hansler said:


> Some of my small 1 gallon tanks actually has their own lights built in. I would usually have some source of light in the room for the tanks - window and/or room lights. I find some of my fish, when in a smaller area do not particularily like lights.


Yeah, it came with a built in light. I just don't want my plants dying on me. My tank gets about 3 hours of sunlight on a good day, but with the hurricane passing through I won't get real light for almost a week... I hope my plants pull through.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I put a 25watt light bulb on the lid tormplants and use natural lighting too.


----------



## Sena Hansler

99% water change for what?

I do find rounded bowls and whatnot distort :lol: I did have a 3 gallon 360, but I disliked it for that reason. Lost the fish even when looking straight at it


----------



## xShainax

Here is Bazooka Joe's new 2 gallon tank. I think it's rather cute


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sena Hansler said:


> 99% water change for what?
> 
> I do find rounded bowls and whatnot distort :lol: I did have a 3 gallon 360, but I disliked it for that reason. Lost the fish even when looking straight at it


90ish in my ten gallon waste builds up fast.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sena Hansler said:


> 99% water change for what?
> 
> I do find rounded bowls and whatnot distort :lol: I did have a 3 gallon 360, but I disliked it for that reason. Lost the fish even when looking straight at it


Agreed the also mess up gas exchange.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I have no idea... I do a 50% weekly, gravel siphoning without filters... 100% once a month.

I do a 25% for cycled 10 gallons. 

Shaina, love the yellow plants!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

So my water changes are okay?


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> So my water changes are okay?


You said you do once a week 99% change right?

Why dont you cycle your tank? That would make more sense.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here are my 1 gallon bowls that I had my 3 Bettas in while I was staying at my moms house years ago while recovering from cancer surgery and a bad divorce...

People told me in nice and not so nice ways that they needed heaters and filters and all that. (I did add plants a little later after this photo was taken) I was so happy just to have them with me and be good for my recovery and something to keep my mind off of my pains. But some ppl made me feel so bad that I was doing it all wrong. But I did change the water every day in all 3 bowls, it was my therapy for after surgery rehab to get my body moving again, doing something.

These 3 Bettas are the only ones that I have ever owned that lived for many years. I've had Bettas in 5 gallon tanks, 10 Gallon tanks, and a 30 gallon tank and so many end up dead at such a young age for unknown reasons. My "Bowl Bettas" were the most healthy and lived the longest. Starange I know, but true for me in my case.

Left side: Gary, Middle: Kitty, Right side: Greg










This is Chester in the next picture in his 1 gallon tank. Soon though he will be in his new LED 5 gallon tank. It is not done with it's cycle yet like I hoped it would be.


----------



## sareena79

love the doily idea, very cute...and kitty watching the fish is cute


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

sareena79 said:


> love the doily idea, very cute...and kitty watching the fish is cute


Yeah, it was the only thing I could find around my mom's place to cover the tank so they wouldn't jump out. Plus it kept my mom's cat out of there so she couldn't drink the water LOL. Now my cat likes to watch the fish now that I live in my own place now. She trys to drink it too!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

teeneythebetta said:


> You said you do once a week 99% change right?
> 
> Why dont you cycle your tank? That would make more sense.


It has been up for 5 months filtered heated and cycled.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

No offense kitty but you need water changes every other day heating and decorations.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> It has been up for 5 months filtered heated and cycled.


Are you sure it is truly cycled? Because 99% water changes make it very hard if not impossible to have a cycled tank.
What is your ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels?

A cycled tank only requires a 25-50% change once a week.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> No offense kitty but you need water changes every other day heating and decorations.


Decorations are not a requirement, yes it might be nice, but they arent a living requirement. If you read what kitty said, she stated that she added plants after the picture was taken.

A heater may or may not be needed, it depends on what temperature the water stays at and wether or not the temperature flucuates at different times of the day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

teeneythebetta said:


> Decorations are not a requirement, yes it might be nice, but they arent a living requirement. If you read what kitty said, she stated that she added plants after the picture was taken.
> 
> A heater may or may not be needed, it depends on what temperature the water stays at and wether or not the temperature flucuates at different times of the day.


I just do extra md decorations are needed for bettas they need hiding spots and tropical water and Illinois I don't think is tropical.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> I just do extra md decorations are needed for bettas they need hiding spots and tropical water and Illinois I don't think is tropical.


 
You know that people can control what temperature their house is set to, right?
I LIVE IN FLORIDA! AND ROOM TEMP WATER IN MY HOUSE IS 72 DEGREES. My house is not the same temperature as it is outdoors, and more than likely neither is Kitty's.

If her house is set to around 80 and STAYS at that temp night and day, a heater is not needed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Water is colder than the air around it plus small bodies of water can have rapid temp swings.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> Water is colder than the air around it plus small bodies of water can have rapid temp swings.


Yes if her air is 80 then the water might be 78. 78 is an okay temperature for a betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

But few people keep there house temp that high I think I am going to try and calm down sorry.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> But few people keep there house temp that high I think I am going to try and calm down sorry.


Who said that kitty is not one of those people? 
Its best not to bash someone before you know for sure what is going on


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They forgot hiding spots remember plus Kitty did not deny it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

But not trying to sound rude maybe anuibus or anarchis would benefit them.


----------



## Tikibirds

> re you sure it is truly cycled? Because 99% water changes make it very hard if not impossible to have a cycled tank.
> What is your ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels?


Most of the bacteria is in the filter not in the water column. As long as they are not washing the decor, tank walls and are not replacing the filter - it should stay cycled.


----------



## Sena Hansler

You do realize I am that "few" that keep my house heated to 26-28 degrees CELCIU?s. -checks- which is between 78 and 80. I live in Canada. Now, if I do not have my house that hot, the basement room is kept at 28 even. Therefore heaters are optionary.

Decorations are optional, they did add plants after the picture was taken (as mentioned, re-read if you deny). I have used some "hiding spots" for some bettas and they do not use them. Others always use them to sleep in. Know your OWN INDIVIDUAL BETTA, and you do not need to do what every Jon or Jane does. 

Just to mention, a better way to phrase it instead of saying YOU HAVE TO which comes across as pushy, try saying "Just make sure not to let the temperature drop beneath 76, because bettas do so much better in warmer water! Do you have any fabric plants in your area? I have some and they are awesome!" Be encouraging, not discouraging. Because TEXT DOES NOT HAVE TONE, the way everything is typed, is read differently by every single person on here.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Okay how about this yor bettas would greatly benefit from hiding spots is that nice?


----------



## Sena Hansler

To me, it's fine. I don't know about others. 

Just... try to avoid using "have to" in any sentence. Otherwise it can come across as rude, even if it really isn't. Replace "have to" with "I recommend" or "you should" and back it up with facts (not just your own experience, I mean FACTS)

Example: "You HAVE to clean that bowl 2-3 times a week."

VS

"I recommend cleaning that bowl 2-3 times a week, because of it's size. Ammonia builds up pretty fast in a smaller space, and ammonia is deadly and painful to fish - it causes ammonia burns, poisoning, rot, and possibly death."


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I reccomend cleaning your bowls every other day keeping the temp 80F and most fun of all decorations.


----------



## Sena Hansler

But is that convenient? Not all people can keep their bowls at 80 degrees. The safe zone is 76-80, as 76 is the lowest recommended, while 80 is just comfy. Higher can cause some problems but bettas don't tend to mind too much.

Plus, bowls do NOT need to be cleaned every other day. Anything under a 1 gallon I would recommend every other day though :lol: But 1 gallons, at least 1-2 times a week because of ammonia.

Anyways, let's keep it on track 

Does anyone else have smaller tanks/bowls?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Not to be rude but under a gallon is daily and gallon is every other day was that worded nicely?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes, but that is not the point. THIS IS A THREAD FOR PEOPLE WHO HAVE TANKS AND BOWLS UNDER 2 GALLONS.

You knew that very well. YOUR opinion is that the bowls and tanks MUST be cleaned ever so much. But please stop pushing your opinion, it can come across as mean. This thread died BECAUSE of that.

To be brutally honest with you, the reason this thread was made was BECAUSE of comments like that, that made people feel stupid, unwanted, hated and discouraged. It is not fair to them. Here, I do not want people tp be TOLD what they HAVE to do. THIS is a thread for people to SHARE what they HAVE.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sorry I am okay with bowls as long as they are nice I like a lot of these tanks Carter lived in a big bowl twice sorry if I offended anyone I thought I worded it nicely.


----------



## Sena Hansler

That's okay. Just... Instead of advice or anything, how about we just...enjoy?  and share.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Okay I had Carter in a 1 gallon Goldfish bowl I hated it no matter what the water turned green and Riccia Fluitans and Duckweed took over and another time he was in a 1.5 gallon bowl my ssiter had an exact replica the fish died a month later carter had and old heater i like that i can fit so many plants in my ten.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Water turned green? Lol. Never had that problem!! But then again my bigger tanks I used a Siamese algae eater to clean the algae.. Smaller tanks easy to just empty and clean. Once my fish store starts (may start online and local then expand a bit more with more fish and supplies) I will probably prefer cycled tanks. But, still have some small tanks  plus instead of cups for my bettas I will be using a 3-6 level shelf, and 1 gallon tanks. I have that figured out already  hopefully, have a house with a heater garage and use the garage as a store!!


----------



## RedRaz

*Here is my 1 gal tank *

This is my 1 gal tank with my HMPK boy. His name is Ginger Baker.  I have a few anacharis and IAL. He is gonna get moved into a 5 gal tank as he grows. Right now he is pretty small. I'm still working on my other 1 gal tank that houses my crowntail girl Rosie. I'm QTing plants for her tank that I will add soon.


----------



## Jupiter

Awwww! He must be so tiny RedRaz, that place looks like a mansion for him...so cute.


----------



## Karebear13

so cute! if you don't mind me asking what heater are you using for his tank? I have a one gallon tank and would like to set it up but I need to buy a new heater


----------



## RedRaz

@Jupiter LOL! He is so small and has these big cute eyes. I'm in love.  Yeah he has a 5 gal waiting for him when he gets bigger.  

@Karebear13 That heater is an Aqueon 50w adjustable heater. Now I do know that this heater is not specifically made for a 1 gal tank. It keeps a constant 79 to 80 degrees in his tank and Ginger is perfectly fine with it. Now with saying that my other betta *Rosie* Has the same 1 gal tank but she does not handle the output of heat from that same heater. It depends on your betta. I would get with a 25w adjustable but keep an eye on it. Make sure your betta can handle it. I prefer the adjustable heaters because the mini heaters would be hard for me to keep at a constant temp and I always had to unplug it. With the adjustable one I dont have to do that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I used to keep my ten gallon heater in a 1.5 gallon vase it kept the vase the same temp as the ten gallon same heater.


----------



## Sena Hansler

That is why I love adjustable heaters lol! And he is so pretty!!!! :3


----------



## Thebettaqueen

I think as long as your betta has room, places to hide, a nice warm tank, and frequent water changes; a betta can be happy in a nice sized bowl. As for people keeping them as decorations, and placing them in cups that they think is apporiate for them; shame on them. :U

As for my own opinion; I love to put my bettas in big, warm, spacious places. It allows them to swim around and be fish c: Spoiling them is my life <3


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I do that with carter he loves and even thinking of ordering him IAL.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I agree - those wanting a fish for decoration aren't right  I have a "decorational bowl" that holds maybe 2 cups of water. I used to use it for water changes then eventually as a candle holder xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I use mine for plants and may build a small terrium out of the 1.5 for my orchid, Carter was origionally a decoration now he is a close friend with a mansion.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Ummm..sorry for hijacking the thread, but can someone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me find a way to heat a 1 gallon? I was planning on getting Rubin one eventually, but now with Hurricane Sandy.....:-(


----------



## Sena Hansler

In cases of storms or outages... Hot water bottles set around the tank!!  keep away from windows doors and hallways with traffic (drafts). Highest or warmest point in the house!!


----------



## Thebettaqueen

Sena Hansler said:


> I agree - those wanting a fish for decoration aren't right  I have a "decorational bowl" that holds maybe 2 cups of water. I used to use it for water changes then eventually as a candle holder xD


Ahh XD Same here, I use the old critter carrier Atticus was in for a while as a holding place for them while I clear out their tanks. c:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I never do 100 percents so I dont have a cleaner bowl but when a fish is sick I use my water pitcher.


----------



## Thebettaqueen

ChoclateBetta said:


> I never do 100 percents so I dont have a cleaner bowl but when a fish is sick I use my water pitcher.


Neither do I, unless the tank begins to grow the greens because of the light; Which hasn't been happening lately. C:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When I do I keep Carter in the bucket I do 50 percent weekly and sometimes every two.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Sena Hansler said:


> In cases of storms or outages... Hot water bottles set around the tank!!  keep away from windows doors and hallways with traffic (drafts). Highest or warmest point in the house!!


Thank you!!!!:-D


----------



## Sena Hansler

No problem  if you also have those break and heat best packs (usually used for survival and GREAT for natural disasters) wrap one in a towel and place it against his tank 

I am not one to mind algae. It's... Algae. Unless I cannot see my fish, I leave it for my algae eating critters.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am okay with green and only green every other type annoyes me.


----------



## Thebettaqueen

Sena Hansler said:


> No problem  if you also have those break and heat best packs (usually used for survival and GREAT for natural disasters) wrap one in a towel and place it against his tank
> 
> I am not one to mind algae. It's... Algae. Unless I cannot see my fish, I leave it for my algae eating critters.



I don't mind it that much either, but when it starts growing on the dividers...It bothers me >.<


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love a small anount of green algae and my fish love it.


----------



## sareena79

I upgraded the little gems in Sushi's house today when I did his water change  He probably wont notice but I think they are cute. I also took a video of him swimming around after I put him back in. He's a ham-bone  the video will be at the end of the pix. u have to click on the image to go to the video, hope yall enjoy! he bit his tail during a water change a week ago but hes healing nicely I think


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Not to be rude but that does not seem healthy not trying to be rude but love the betta.


----------



## sareena79

how so? its already been established that he is fine in 2g of water. he has a heater and thermometer. he has live plants and gets regular water changes and is well-fed. what is unhealthy about his arrangement?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sorry would nt he be a lot cozier with heater an hiding spts also the think on the bottom looks sharp and your darling Betta could jump is that a nice way of saying it?


----------



## sareena79

he HAS a heater (as previously stated)...he hides in his roots (which are trimmed down right now but usually longer and fuller) AND down in his fake plant at the bottom (which is a rubberized plant) and my water line is over 4 inches from the top of the vase so Im not at all concerned about a jump. hes been perfectly content in there for 5 months now


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sorry then is is great it would be really cool if you took the flower out and added a small live plant it would be great but your bowl sorry I have heard green bettas are rare you are lucky.


----------



## sareena79

he changes color due to his iridescence so sometimes he looks blue and sometimes green. he has a red wash in his lower fins and his ventrals are dark red.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Carter has a blue wash and red splotches.


----------



## sareena79

my next will be a yellow and blue mustard gas (although the orange and blues are awesome too) but Im not gonna get another until I can get a big tank to divide


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Chocolates are great and look a lot like mustard gas bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler

A betta I would love to find, is a dark brown or black with orange fins  saw one before but passed him up.


----------



## sareena79

isnt that what a chocolate looks like sena?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Chocolate+Bettas&qpvt=Chocolate+Bettas&FORM=IGRE they dont have to have orange can have different shade one of my teachers has a Betta fitting that description I wonder if Icould get it toyou I am sure her Betta would love that.


----------



## jsgossamer

IHere are pictures of my 2.5 gallon split tanks everyone told me I was a fish abuser for, LOL. This fish have plenty of room and ignore each other.









Sky and Monroe. Tiny bettas I got from Petco. They had nine babies, six were dead in their cups.











Diamond (baby) and Pink Fish. Diamond has some type of SBD, which is why I got him from petco. Couldn't stand to see him floating in his tiny cup knowing no one would buy him. Working on getting him better. His floaties come and go. I've had Pink fish over a year.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would nit reccomend splitting a 2.5 gallon either.


----------



## jsgossamer

ChocolateBetta - you are on my ignore list, so don't bother directing any posts at me because I wont read them. You are not a nice person.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Rude and hurful but your tank and since I am on your ignore kist I can say whatever I want behind you back I guess you put a lot of people on ignore list many people agree with me and many people with .5 gallon tanks use the same logic you are. Are your fish Active, Healthy, Colorful, and full finnage.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ferralID=b766c988-2202-11e2-b779-001b2166c62d Here a nice cheap enclosure for your great friend just add a small 5 dollar heater. Sorry about the post ahead came off hard was just really upset about your post. Wish your fish the best.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Great job everyone...love your tanks......

It is often forgotten that the abnormal delicate Long heavy fins with some Long fin males-_not all_-need special care to be maintained and prevent problems. Sometimes too much space and/or water movement can be a big stress factor for the Long fin male and this alone can compromise the immune response-regardless of perfect water quality.

No matter what size tank you keep your Betta- water quality is important. 

A neglected tank is a neglected tank regardless of what size it is-Be it 1gal or 100gal.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Agree I just dont think two bettas being forced to see eachother like that is healthy but love the tanks I plan on turning my old 1.5 gallon vase into a place for my orchid.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well I am not a fan of anything divided beneath 5 gallons, but it is your choice  also depends on the bettas themselves... Some can't even be in a divided tank!! 

ChoclateBetta, you cannot compare two people to each other, by the size of their tanks. You have a 10 that is not cycled and do 99% water change. Are you the same as myself, who has a cycled 10 with 25% water change? A person with a 0.5 may do every day cleaning, VS someone who does it once a month. Every person is different as is every fish in the sea.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

For some reason Debree builds up from plants and I do 50 percent now I am pretty sure it is cycled though. I agree with you on the dividing. I am sorry for my rude post.


----------



## jsgossamer

Opinions are noted. So far I am not having any aggression issues with my bettas, but they are babies right now except for my one full grown male, who is on the shy side. Should that change, I will gladly up the tank size.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I in my opinion hope you increase you size but they are your Bettas I sent you a link to a cheap tank if you want another one.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Very good point Sena, personally I don't divide tanks, however, many hobbyist have great success with divided tanks and keeping both-male/male and male/female in the divided tanks. Some Betta do fine and often will desensitize and while other will not. Every Betta can be different in their level of tolerance kept in divided tanks. They do love to keep us on our toes and thinking outside the box....lol.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am not a fan of dividing either Bettas are pretty good at getting to the other side.


----------



## LadyVictorian

Can't say I have anything for a perminant residence smaller than my 2.5 gallon but I have a lot of 1 gallon hospital tanks. Not much to them though, one plant each and they get water changed daily. Also have a .5 hospital tank but that one is only for baby betta since I have to use a special heater to heat it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I just use a pitcher of water I rarely have sick fish.


----------



## LadyVictorian

Well I rescue so I plan on having lots of sick fish xD Hopefully getting a boy soon off Craigslist with bad fin rot, under weight, and serious fin clamping.

Otherwise my pet fish have never gotten sick.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yeah I dont rescue because I dont get fish very often.


----------



## LadyVictorian

I'm starting up a betta rescue i can adopt out so I am stocking up on 1-2 gallon tanks as hospital tanks for it. Very disappointed though because the 10 gallon tank I just got for my female just broke so now i am down one new freaking tank T.T I'm seriously close to tears because I was so excited to set it up for her. She would have loved it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That is so sad you can get a new one for like 10.00$


----------



## Karebear13

They have that one ten gallon tank at walmart for ten bucks... only problem is it comes with nothing not even lid


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Lady already has that stuff.


----------



## LadyVictorian

Only problem being I am saving up for a $250 setup off Craigslist for the goldfish I am saving from my step sisters T.T I guess Nix will just have to live in her dinky 2.5.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That is okay looking forward to the goldfish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I will say one thing since you mentioned goldfish. I am pretty strict on tank size for them - 20 for a baby is pushing it while 30-80 depending on the type of goldfish is best for adults.  I wouldn't recommend anything under 20 for them... But have met people who keep the young ones in a 10, without problems.

I agree LOL betta fish DO keep you on your toes!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am pretty sure Lady is getting a 55 gallon.


----------



## LadyVictorian

Yup, 55 gallon tank with stand. The centerpiece of out second livingroom. It's going to be fully planted and cycled with a black moor and a comet. Both are still pretty small right now and have been living in pickle jars, currently my dad has them together in a clean 1 gallon bowl and is going to hold them in a 10 gallon for me till Christmas. Not sure what else I want to do with the goldy tank but I want it BIG and impressive so when I get them home they can experience life for the first time. Maybe I'll get a giant ruined temple for them to hide in or some cool sunken shipwreck.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Certain live plants can go with goldfish and all sorts of chinese decorations.


----------



## sareena79

soooooo the gems I added to sushi's tank today (see pix in earlier post on this thread) are doing the strangest thing. (the solid red ones) there are 50 red gems and 50 red and white then about 20 clear ones. well about 12-15 of the solid red ones are freaking floating lol now how in the world do u explain that? its actually pretty funny b/c they will randomly float up and then bout 10min later they sink again so sushi is "investigating" them. part of me thinks I should replace them but hey he might enjoy chasing them around the tank heheheh


----------



## ChoclateBetta

He might wonder if they are prey.


----------



## sareena79

guess @ the next water change ima just have to put the red gems on the bottom and cover them with the red/white and clear ones. dang that sux. how strange is that though that half the red will ones will sink and the other half float when they are exactly the same. and they will sink then rise then sink again. guess they are possesed lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good one.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Perhaps air bubbles inside the gems? But it IS funny :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Or very light material.


----------



## sareena79

well hes just gonna have to deal with it till his next water change lol...I actually think the little weirdo kinda likes them


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The moving counts as stimulation.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha, should've seen my one female when I had a "treasure chest" that was connected to a bubbler. It would fill with air, open, then release a big bubble. She would wait until it opened and try to "eat" the bubble :roll:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Funny.


----------



## sareena79

Sena Hansler said:


> Haha, should've seen my one female when I had a "treasure chest" that was connected to a bubbler. It would fill with air, open, then release a big bubble. She would wait until it opened and try to "eat" the bubble :roll:


lol thats awesome! yeah one popped up earlier and he bout jumped out of his scales hahahah then he chased it and flared at it for a bit then left it alone


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Carter bit me ounce.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol I've had that. Once it actually hurt. Sasuke was in a one gallon quarantine (with SBD, + severe fin rot) and no matter what he would try to attack me. He clamped onto the skin under my finger nail and I lifted him out of the water that way x.x


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sad and funny must have hurt Carter just did a quick nip.


----------



## sareena79

ALL the gems are at the bottom of the tank this morning, wonder if that will be the case this afternoon lol. poor sushi, hes gonna be so confused  guess I better go feed him, hes giving me dirty looks right now for being on the computer before his morning feeding


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sounds like a smart Betta.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

sareena79 said:


> ALL the gems are at the bottom of the tank this morning, wonder if that will be the case this afternoon lol. poor sushi, hes gonna be so confused  guess I better go feed him, hes giving me dirty looks right now for being on the computer before his morning feeding


haha reminds me of my marimo moss balls.....

they float up and then sink back down to absorb light, and when they have enough to go through photosynthesis, they fall back down. Most of the time of course, its just about being filled with water lol:lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Mine too the only real advatage I can think of a 10 gallon is fish friends.


----------



## sareena79

> haha reminds me of my marimo moss balls.....


thought about getting some moss balls, do they help filter out ammonia and stuff, like other live plants?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yes but Marimo is algae and helps outcompete them.


----------



## Firefly85

Okay so the first 2 pic's while not 1 gal are smaller but I have been using it to grow baby betta's from petco, and i am on my second one. once the baby is less shy, eating well, and grows a little I move to a 1 gal.
Before I was just using it for extra plant clippings. I change the water 100% daily but i don't scrub off the algae. This is in no way a permanent home.

















this next one is a 1 gal which my blue gal is living in until i get the sorority up and running.
I change water 75% everyother day. 

















all my betta tanks are bare bottom right now until i get some eco sub strate or soil.


----------



## Firefly85

sorry the first two are sideways, i don't know why since i flipped them in phototbucket.


----------



## labloverl

If I was going to set up a 1.5 gallon for a male to live in, how would I maintain that tank. I've only done cycled tanks, so something this small would scare me. Also, how do you heat them? Sorry if these have been answered.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49160 Here is some water change advice.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Here is another link that may help...

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758

I use the Tetra brand 25w preset heaters for my 1gal-5gal tanks and they work fine for me year around.


----------



## labloverl

Like this one? 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Heater-1-ct/10291808


----------



## Oldfishlady

labloverl said:


> Like this one?
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Heater-1-ct/10291808


Yes, I think that is it....and I am sure price varies too...but mine cost under $12.00 in my walmart....


----------



## labloverl

Great! Yeah, the price would vary. :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I see you have hornwort too I love it.


----------



## lexylex0526

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE this thread! Because I 100% agree that bettas can live happy/healthy lives in 1 gallon bowls/tanks. After all, anything is better than their dirty cups!

Currently each of my bettas are in a 1 gal. Each of the one gals are heated and decorated beautifuly. Each of their homes get a 25% change every 3 days and a 100% weekly, so their water is always fairly clean. They all love and appreciate their homes so I could care less on anyones criticism.

It is WRONG that some people are insulted and offended by others because of their bettas homes. We all provide the best we can for out bettas and deserve respect because of that. So please think before you post.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The only reasons carter left his bowl is because no lid and I did not like it and it was two choices not build a new tank with new fish so I just let carter have it as long as main thence is done a one gallon is great see another albino Cory enthousust.


----------



## sareena79

> We all provide the best we can for out bettas and deserve respect because of that. So please think before you post.


WELL SAID! and I whole-heartedly agree


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have been trying really hard to do that I just have trouble with getting along with people but this site saved me I have gotten great help learning to get along and am better at respecting others opinions.


----------



## lexylex0526

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is to great see another albino Cory enthousust.


Yeah  absolutely love those little guys!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My little school is adorible I have three they exhibit all natural behavoir like grooming eating breathing and moving eyes they love three planted tank with sand.


----------



## lexylex0526

ChoclateBetta said:


> My little school is adorible I have three they exhibit all natural behavoir like grooming eating breathing and moving eyes they love three planted tank with sand.


 Awww to cute! I only have one, the rest are peppered corys. But I sure would love to get more!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yeah they are great they move there eyes and I read that less surfacing means better water quality.


----------



## lexylex0526

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yeah they are great they move there eyes and I read that less surfacing means better water quality.


Very cool! Glad to hear you little guys are thriving!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Thanks they alays seem to be in a different spot when I come back I think there nocturnal I hear them surface at night.


----------



## lexylex0526

sareena79 said:


> WELL SAID! and I whole-heartedly agree


 Thank you!  
And its true, we all deserve respect because we do the best we can for our little guys! Its clear that we all love our bettas and just like real parents we do what we feel iis best for our babies


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yes we all do that is why I am scared of Betta pals.


----------



## labloverl

Ok, you've all inspired me to set up my 1.5 gallon. It came with a grid at the bottom and a little blue filter/type thing with an air pump. But would I really need that? I plan to put gravel in. I have a small anubias in my 10 gallon, but should I put that in the 1.5 gallon? Would it help water quality at all???? Here it is as a hospital tank.









I mean, I have a 3.5, 5, and 10 gallon. Quite frankly, I'm out of space! BUT, do I want to get a sick fish, or a healthy one? I saw this really small guy at the store today. He was really small, thin, with short fins. He didn't look like he had fin rot though. He was a VT, and I think that a VT would be perfect in this size tank. However, I also have a small VT in my divided 5 gallon. I could put him in the 1.5 and get a new healthy one!!!! What should I do?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That is a nice shade of red and you could divide the ten gallon if you felt like it.


----------



## labloverl

For those liking orange/black.









Thanks Choc, forgot to mention that. I have the 10 gallon divided 3 ways and the 5 gallon divided once.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love the betta and if you want you could divide the ten gallon four ways.


----------



## MaggieLynn

Not to get off topic but after reading the post of the cories surfacing at night, that explains alot, I have one and it scares the living day lights out of me sometimes when it surfaces at night. 

Also here is my 1 gallon tank. I is heated and holds one of my two females. She was in a sorority that I set up over a year ago but the other members have passed. She was in a ten gallon divided. 1/3 belonged to a male and the rest was for her and 2 other girls from the sorority. And now its just her. I do 50% water change every day with a turkey baster to clean the gravel but soon she is getting a 5 gallon only because I feel guilty after upgrading my baby betta to a 3 gallon tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Cant wait to see I lost my female three days ago.


----------



## ravenwinds

I am sorry for your loss, choclatebetta...it is always sad and hard to lose one of these guys/girls.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I know Betty is getting a proper burial.


----------



## asukabetta

This Blueberry's 1,5 gallon tank, first he had a cave (it's now in cheshire's tank) but since he didn't explore it at all as he doesn't like dark places, I put him with bunch of leafy decor.










And here you have cheshire's 2,5 gallon bowl, he loves his hidey holes. He spends most of time in there.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love the top Betta.


----------



## asukabetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love the top Betta.


thanks I'm trying to upgrade him to a 5g  I feel like he would love to have the room.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I know Carter loves his room and your welcome.


----------



## ravenwinds

Gorgeous tanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yes they are great tanks.


----------



## Kytkattin

I posted this pic in another thread, but since this one is about tiny tanks, here is my little slice of Eden. I am trying to get more growth and plants, but this betta was rescued from a roommate last year that kept him in .5 gallons and never cleaned it (I snuck and did it when she wasn't there), so he thinks the tank is wonderful even if I am not happy with it right now.










Edit: Oh, and it looks a touch fuzzy because there is a little bit of algae on the sides that I forgot to scrub off during my last water change. I really need one of those scrubbers on a handle!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You keep semi-aquatic plants too I used to keep Carter in one of those.


----------



## ravenwinds

That one look very nice! I can see why more plant growth would be helpful so he feels more secure but honestly you don't need it and he looks very happy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bettas always prefer live or silk plants they need plenty of hiding spots.


----------



## Beccanne

Oh this thread just made me so happy! My betta is in a .5 gal tank, although he is still a baby. He doesn't have a heater currently since his thermometer reads a constant 80 deg just because the apartment is always hot. I do frequent water changes and I am always monitoring his water and his color/demeanor to make sure his little tank isn't too polluted. He's a happy little swimmer! Glad to see so many others unashamed of their "small tanks!"


----------



## ChoclateBetta

How many is many and I am pretty sure this thread is for 1 to 2 gallons.


----------



## Beccanne

ChoclateBetta said:


> How many is many and I am pretty sure this thread is for 1 to 2 gallons.


Pretty sure if you read my post I will be moving my betta into a 1 gal tank soon, when he's bigger (his 1/2 gal was enough of a shock when I first got him anyway) as he's only about a MONTH old right now. And as for "many" I was referring to everyone in this thread who are not ashamed to have "smaller tanks..." no need to be hostile because my tank is 1/2 gallon (it won't be for long)! :-D


----------



## lexylex0526

Beccanne said:


> Pretty sure if you read my post I will be moving my betta into a 1 gal tank soon, when he's bigger (his 1/2 gal was enough of a shock when I first got him anyway) as he's only about a MONTH old right now. And as for "many" I was referring to everyone in this thread who are not ashamed to have "smaller tanks..." no need to be hostile because my tank is 1/2 gallon (it won't be for long)! :-D



I'm glad you aren't ashamed! Because you shouldn't be, you do what's best for your betta and deserve respect because of that! Your betta, as you said, is still little so the small tank really wont effect him. I'm sure he'll be excited for that bigger tank when he is bigger


----------



## Beccanne

lexylex0526 said:


> I'm glad you aren't ashamed! Because you shouldn't be, you do what's best for your betta and deserve respect because of that! Your betta, as you said, is still little so the small tank really wont effect him. I'm sure he'll be excited for that bigger tank when he is bigger



Thank you I really appreciate that  PS I think I'll probably be more excited for the bigger thank than he will be, I can't wait to get him some nice aquatic plants!


----------



## lexylex0526

Beccanne said:


> Thank you I really appreciate that  PS I think I'll probably be more excited for the bigger thank than he will be, I can't wait to get him some nice aquatic plants!


 That'll be exciting! I love decorating my tanks!!!


----------



## weaver72

I myself have all my bettas in 1-2 gallon critter keeper's.They all have heater's that keep them all around 79 to 82 degree's. They all have silk plants and a friend of mine thought of a great idea.I use soft curler's for caves and small plant pot's they love it.So I don't think size matter's as much as love and care


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I was not trying to be hostile glad you are getting a new tank I was rewffering to many people think there water changes are good and many are not glad you know the every other day water changes looking forward to seeing your one gallon.


----------



## lexylex0526

weaver72 said:


> I myself have all my bettas in 1-2 gallon critter keeper's.They all have heater's that keep them all around 79 to 82 degree's. They all have silk plants and a friend of mine thought of a great idea.I use soft curler's for caves and small plant pot's they love it.So I don't think size matter's as much as love and care


 I use clay pots also! Mine LOVE them! My baby landin loves his so much he sleeps/rests there at night its so cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Clay pots are great many fish love them.


----------



## asukabetta

Here is my currently cycling upgrade for one of my betta's I know it's not 1-2 gallons but I was just excited.

The tank cost me 50 E, is about 17 L (aprox.) which would be around 4,5 g? + filter (very low flow very very silent) + flourescent light. (The bad thing is that it's PINK and has kiddie drawings of mermaids in the back LOL)

The decorations cost me, around 20E (gravel + plants + vase + betta hammock + thermometre)

The heater I had from my dead rescue aquilies :/

How does it look? I hope it doesn't look too crowded, or does it need more plants? They are plastic and silk. Or do you think it may need more?


----------



## sareena79

love the tank! awesome gravel. I like bright tanks they looks FUN  I like natural too tho, Im so torn lol....mine is kind of a combo of the two


----------



## ravenwinds

The gravel is so cheerful and I love the "cave"...so cool! It looks great the way it is but if it was my tank, I would probably add more plants to give your betta alternate hiding places so he doesn't stress out.


----------



## asukabetta

I will add more plants then. Yes well, even though I want a serious looking tank with a natural feel to it, I figured, since it was a kiddie tank, to make it all cheerful and such lol.

Cheshire's tank however is more natural and solemm looking.
Blueberry's is not as cheery but the gravel is colorful as well.

When I get more money I am thinking on working on a planted tank though.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

I love the rainbow colored gravel


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Rainbows are beautiful.


----------



## sareena79

decided to snap some pix of Sushi with his pothos plant submerged instead of floating. its been that way about a week or so now and he seems to love it plus it looks really nice in the tank 

































this is what it looked like before, which was fine b/c he liked to hide in the roots but he REALLY likes to lounge on the leaves now and swim thru them as well


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Love the pothos use them and a few others in my tanks.


----------



## sareena79

he seems to really enjoy them being in the water now, I left a couple leaves above water cuz I heard its good to do to prevent rot(???)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It is Pothos are semi-aquatic to terristial and need leaves above tanks or it dies same with things like lucky bamboo, and peace lilies.


----------



## sareena79

well so far the ones in the water look great but i left a few above water too just in case....thankfully I have a buddy with a HUGE pothos so if it were to die Id be able to get another, no problem


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Love the look Pothos are great for tank cleaning and if I remember right remove a few extra harmful chemicals from the air.


----------



## sareena79

Yup they are...which is why the post u just made in my other thread is a complete contradiction to this post so can we agree that his water changes are just fine please.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta

This is a different thread.


----------



## sareena79

yes Im aware...b/c u are contradicting yourself between the 2 threads


----------



## ChoclateBetta

So I am not allowed to like your tank?


----------



## sareena79

no u totally can and I hope u do, just dont like it on this thread and bash it on another


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am not bashing a five gallon 2 50 is suggested and for a 10 gallon 1 50 is suggested so you do more water changes in a 2 I like the tank but I do not like the water changes.


----------



## sareena79

well thankfully its not your fish....have a nice night


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Are you saying I take bad care of my Betta.


----------



## sareena79

not at all, thats YOUR job in the forum...Im politely asking u to end this convo b/c Im OVER it...have a nice night


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Okay will stop arguing right now.


----------



## Creat

Seriously guys... I check in on this thread and there is another argument... best thing to do when you dont like someones response is to ignore it... please chocolate just try to ignore it, dont mean to be rude but it seems your buttons get pushed easily... 

And I feel like arguing scares people off... just sayin


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love the bowl shape glad you have the plant to provide stimilation.


----------



## ravenwinds

I agree: sareena, your betta's home is beautiful! I like the pothos in the tank...leaving a few leaves out is a great idea; the whole plant will be able to collect CO2 from air so it will be able to grow faster and you'll benefit by having cleaner air with more O2! 

I agree with Creat as well: I think arguments...especially if it's same argument and it's all over the forum...really do tend to push people away; a constant argument turns people off and makes the forum inhospitable! We should all work harder at getting along!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The good par of Pothos is they remove some dangerous chemicals from the air and they remove plenty of nitrates and other chemicals because they are not limited by CO2 win the water there is more CO2 in air than water.


----------



## asukabetta

Cheshire has recovered from his ICH so now it's time to go back to his decorated home. This is his new decor. Added lucky bamboo and a foam lotus to float where can make his bubble nests if he wants. He's been making one almost every day lately.


----------



## lexylex0526

asukabetta your tank is beautiful!! So cute, I love it!!

And congrats on your bettas recovery!


----------



## Tikibirds

That bowl looks very pretty. How big is it?


----------



## asukabetta

Tikibirds said:


> That bowl looks very pretty. How big is it?


around 2-2,3 ish gallons :3


----------



## Tikibirds

I was gonna say you stuffed alot of decor in there if its only 1 gallon!


----------



## asukabetta

Tikibirds said:


> I was gonna say you stuffed alot of decor in there if its only 1 gallon!


Lol honestly at first it was quit bare but cheshire loves to hide. He only comes out when I'm around XD so added more hidey holes.


----------



## ravenwinds

Asukabetta: your bowl is absolutely gorgeous! I am jealous! And congrats on Cheshire's recovery  It is always so nice to hear when a betta recovers from an illness.


----------



## sareena79

ravenwinds said:


> I agree: sareena, your betta's home is beautiful! I like the pothos in the tank...leaving a few leaves out is a great idea; the whole plant will be able to collect CO2 from air so it will be able to grow faster and you'll benefit by having cleaner air with more O2!
> 
> I agree with Creat as well: I think arguments...especially if it's same argument and it's all over the forum...really do tend to push people away; a constant argument turns people off and makes the forum inhospitable! We should all work harder at getting along!


thank u  and yes I agree with your 2nd statement as well which is why I was getting frustrated that no matter how many times I attempted to end the convo it continued but oh well its over and done now. Im happy with my tank and so is Sushi and thats all that really matters in the end right 

anyway asukabetta u have an adorable tank, I love it! it looks like a posh little hotel for fish lol


----------



## paloverde

Wow! this thread was originally started so people could have a "safe place" to share pics and tips on their small tanks, and has morphed into a sounding board for anti small tanks. Perhaps those people who don't have positive feedback should just stop visiting this thread and start a thread all about the virtues of large tanks. Love the pics, they are calm and so soothing to view. I have a 1.5 hex with rcs and when one of my kids show me how to post pics ( old person syndrome ) i will share.


----------



## Freyja

paloverde said:


> wow! This thread was originally started so people could have a "safe place" to share pics and tips on their small tanks, and has morphed into a sounding board for anti small tanks. Perhaps those people who don't have positive feedback should just stop visiting this thread and start a thread all about the virtues of large tanks. Love the pics, they are calm and so soothing to view. I have a 1.5 hex with rcs and when one of my kids show me how to post pics ( old person syndrome ) i will share.


+100000


----------



## Beccanne

So I moved my baby Nova onto the coffee table in the living room (he was in the bedroom) because I could tell he was getting lonely, and he is soooo much happier now! I hope this will accelerate his growth, I am so excited to see what he's going to turn out like when he's full grown. He's so tiny right now I can hardly believe it, and his colors change every day! He doesn't have a heater because our apartment stays at 78* and his thermometer reads 76* and he's perfectly happy with that!

View attachment 68190


View attachment 68192


----------



## Sena Hansler

labloverl said:


> Ok, you've all inspired me to set up my 1.5 gallon. It came with a grid at the bottom and a little blue filter/type thing with an air pump. But would I really need that? I plan to put gravel in. I have a small anubias in my 10 gallon, but should I put that in the 1.5 gallon? Would it help water quality at all???? Here it is as a hospital tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I have a 3.5, 5, and 10 gallon. Quite frankly, I'm out of space! BUT, do I want to get a sick fish, or a healthy one? I saw this really small guy at the store today. He was really small, thin, with short fins. He didn't look like he had fin rot though. He was a VT, and I think that a VT would be perfect in this size tank. However, I also have a small VT in my divided 5 gallon. I could put him in the 1.5 and get a new healthy one!!!! What should I do?



I have the exact tank (twice over). I do not use the silly filtration thinner it comes with. It is more of a hassle than anything. I do usually add an adjustable bubbler to avoid slimy build up on the surface though!

If you want to rescue a sick fish, make sure to have a good number of medications on hand 

I do agree that everyone here deserves respect. I know many great people here, who use 1 gallons. Who use 20 gallons. It makes no difference - the real difference is what kind of care the beta can receive. For instance my friend had let me take her betta who she rescued from someone who never cleaned the tank, overfed, had a pleco and guppies with the betta, and the betta was so rotted his fins were falling off! And it took months to get rid of SBD, but he pulled through.
FYI that tank was a 29 gallon. ;-)

I may end up making a 2-3 gallon if the one fry I have makes it. He/she has a bent spine yet swims, eats, and does just fine! I would make it so it can reach the surface when fins grow in (especially if it is a male...) so it would end up being a shallow and long tank


----------



## Freyja

Sena Hansler, ever the voice of reason. ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

How did you come up with putting plants in there I came up with mine by my biology teacher his filter had sand,snails,a and algae. My aunt was growing pothos in water they were dieng I put some in my Filter and it is thriving I love the pink ribbon.


----------



## sareena79

paloverde said:


> Wow! this thread was originally started so people could have a "safe place" to share pics and tips on their small tanks, and has morphed into a sounding board for anti small tanks. Perhaps those people who don't have positive feedback should just stop visiting this thread and start a thread all about the virtues of large tanks. Love the pics, they are calm and so soothing to view. I have a 1.5 hex with rcs and when one of my kids show me how to post pics ( old person syndrome ) i will share.


TRUER WORDS HAVE NEVER BEEN SPOKEN!....those who dont agree with smaller tanks should probably just unsubscribe from this thread, start thier own and leave us simplistic folk to enjoy the fun and unique way that we all choose to set up our smaller scale homes


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I gave up on the topic and you all you all continued it so you tell me to stop I do and you all continue.


----------



## Tikibirds

If water conditions are kept up, I find nothing wrong with 1 gallon tanks. In fact, my first rescue was in a 1 gallon tank and he healed up quite well. 

I wasn't sure if he was gonna live so i just got the $10 hawkeye 1 gallon tank. I dislike it because it is hard to get the betta out of it when its time for a water change. 










His fins started growing back and he colored up which I doubt he would of done if he was not kept in clean water. I did not, however have a heater for him at the time and I ended up ditching the undergravel filter. 

He he is a few weeks later - the water is green because of Betta Revive.









Although, I will admit, he started healing A LOT faster when I put him into the 5 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I only like my 10 because Carter loves swimming.


----------



## lexylex0526

Tikibirds said:


> If water conditions are kept up, I find nothing wrong with 1 gallon tanks. In fact, my first rescue was in a 1 gallon tank and he healed up quite well.
> 
> I wasn't sure if he was gonna live so i just got the $10 hawkeye 1 gallon tank. I dislike it because it is hard to get the betta out of it when its time for a water change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His fins started growing back and he colored up which I doubt he would of done if he was not kept in clean water. I did not, however have a heater for him at the time and I ended up ditching the undergravel filter.
> 
> He he is a few weeks later - the water is green because of Betta Revive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I will admit, he started healing A LOT faster when I put him into the 5 gallon.



Omg! This is too funny, I have that exact same hawkeye tank and my betta landin who is in the tank looks JUST like your little guy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love square tanks because they have better gas exchange. Love the tank.


----------



## asukabetta

ravenwinds said:


> Asukabetta: your bowl is absolutely gorgeous! I am jealous! And congrats on Cheshire's recovery  It is always so nice to hear when a betta recovers from an illness.


thanks, aww well the tank's decor is all thanks to a dollar store lol well here they are better known as bazaars, and yes it is, all my care has been rewarded with a healthy betta and that is really satisfiying.

Have you posted a pic of your tank? Would love to see yours!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Dollar stores are great.


----------



## Sena Hansler

For a while during my rescues I used 2 dollar washbins, approximately 2-3 gallons, with syran-wrap overtop. Humid, warm, safe  and plus since they were white it made it easy to clean xD

I have learned all about people and how we work  saying "you HAVE to" triggers rebellion. Scolding "you SHOULDN'T" causes disrespect. Hinting (which can be a part of bragging) causes people to stop listening. Which is why I started paying more attention to people in such cases... Which is why I don't push a "5 gallon minimum" rule on anyone. I know how it feels to have people latch onto every word I say, so they could criticize, and bring me down. I don't want anyone on this forum, or in person ever feel like that.

Sometimes people just forget the little things, and follow the shepherd as blind sheep.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

For me the only other reason I use a 10 gallon I am only allowed two tanks, no one here sells divider supplies or divider for a 10, if I am only allowed two tanks why not get a bigger. I know many members here are not in that situation. Sena thanks just learned a new social skill.


----------



## Sena Hansler

No problem  and I agree. If I could have 10 tanks, I would... Probably smaller. If I were allowed 2 tanks, I'd have bigger 

On a different topic; I also figured, the room heater has kept the chilly basement bedroom toasty as my fish's water remains at 82 degrees!  and my baby betta, may end up being a male. Fins are getting longer...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good for you. I heard you can tell gender at 8 weeks old! I keep Carters tank at 80F.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Sometimes. But this one.. Is 5 months old and just began to show any signs :lol: Other than "she" was never eggy, so I assumed it might be a male if he ever did mature. And yes.IT is a HE :roll: Which means I need to move him ASAP because he is in a divided tank with a female... I don't like dividing tanks for one male and one female.


----------



## Tikibirds

> For a while during my rescues I used 2 dollar washbins, approximately 2-3 gallons, with syran-wrap overtop. Humid, warm, safe  and plus since they were white it made it easy to clean xD


I do that too with storage bins but I kinda don't like them because they have the frosted plastic and I like to be able to clearly see the fish 

I have had a 3 way divided 10G with a young female in the middle. I never had any issues with her being in there. The only problem was when I didn't replace the divider properly after a 100% cleaning (I did not have a filter for it at the time) and I found the female hiding and the male with some missing fins. Although I have heard some people say they souldnt be in the same tank due to the female getting egg bound.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, never had the egg bound problem just stressing one or the other gender :lol: Candy bit her fins -.- and now I know why :lol: I never had luck dividing tanks for a male and female.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Around here they do not sell dividers for 10 gallons and at other stores have yet to see DIY supplies.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Really?! Wow. I used coroplast for a while there. Wasn't so bad after algae took it over and made it half decent looking :lol: otherwise I would've used acrylic and aquarium silicone.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The part you build the divider with the plastic is no were to be seen.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Craft mesh? Nothing? That sucks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Not that I have seen around here.


----------



## Creat

I buy acrylic sheets and drill holes in them the dividers I can find all come in ugly hospital green


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have yet to see that either but I am okay Carter seems like the Betta that would hate a divider. If I ever breed Bettas I plan on dividing 100 gallons just sounds easier and I hpe I have the house to do that someday.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol that would be neat to see!!  I have some fish who hate divided tanks, small tanks, or large tanks :roll: pickiest type of fish ever xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yes it would thanks. I would use it for breeding and only breed one pair at a time.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Good idea  I wish you luck with that!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would wait tell I am older like 30s.


----------



## nel3

@ sena: is that a Planet brand 1g tank? i have one that was given to me by some friends. they had 2 betta long ago, 1 for the sister and one for the brother. when i got my VT i had him placed in there after a month or 2. i still use the tank as QT tank though ive upgraded to 2.5 to 5g divided tanks for my current fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I actually do not know xD first one I had had a light, second didn't come with one. They were 5.00 second hand


----------



## nel3

Sena Hansler said:


> I actually do not know xD first one I had had a light, second didn't come with one. They were 5.00 second hand


mine was given for free as they re close friends and were done with betta. they have a 20g 6 cories and way too little hiding spots ie 3 evenly spaced 6 inch fake plants, 90% open water. they're a bit old school and dont beleive betta's need such a specific tank setup ie unheated bit unfrequent WCs. nonetheless they're very good people and friends.

i dont mind 1g tanks but i like to do 100wc every 2days and dont want to let more than 4days between wc. i dont really do partial wc aside from the 5g.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Agreed with water changes.


----------



## nel3

did yours come with a clear plastic lid with a feeding slot along with 2 break away sections for an heater wire and filter intake tube. mine came with everything though the design of the tank does lead to water getting trapped between the clear bottom and the black plastic base.

i do have a wc question for you. do you consider 1/2g water quantity used every day in propertion to total unfiltered tank capacity ie 2.5g 100 wc every 4-5 days, 3.4g= 100 wc 6-7 days? id love to do partial wc but any opportunity isnt possible bc the PH due to IAL use.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes it did!  handy for jumpers -.-

My brains so fried right now (tired and blah) so I did not understand that question so much. :lol: For me, 1-2 gallons gets a 90% every few days. 0.5 would have to get every day - every other day pushing it. 3-5 gallon every week (uncycled) with 50% at least. Cycled (5 gallon and up) 25% weekly.

I use IALs but have never had a problem with my fish getting sick or anything from PH swings - however if you had black water extract or used the IALs to soak in water, using said water as replacement water... Would that work?


----------



## nel3

Sena Hansler said:


> Yes it did!  handy for jumpers -.-
> 
> My brains so fried right now (tired and blah) so I did not understand that question so much. :lol: For me, 1-2 gallons gets a 90% every few days. 0.5 would have to get every day - every other day pushing it. 3-5 gallon every week (uncycled) with 50% at least. Cycled (5 gallon and up) 25% weekly.
> 
> I use IALs but have never had a problem with my fish getting sick or anything from PH swings - however if you had black water extract or used the IALs to soak in water, using said water as replacement water... Would that work?


ty, i'll simplify it. i look at it in a way so that 1/2 gallon is used every day. for a 2.5g i dont really like going over 5 days without a full water change, same for a 3.4g tank. ive done some cheme tests (api liquid test) and found that i hit .25ppm ammonia by the time i do 100 wc fo the various tanks i have.

i do believe ive done some partial water changes before but had troubles matching the PH as i didnt measure the amounts i used. from wc to next wc id have used anything from 1/4 gallon to 3/4g of ial water at 6.4ph. the ph for my DT could be 6.6 to 7.0 before and after wc.

i got tired of this inconsistency and i use 775ml IAL for every WC on the 2.5g and 3.4g. the 3.4g gets 1.5 liters for each wc as i have CT in those along with IAL. i could try getting some mesurements as per quantity for partial IAL water changes. one of the biggest reasons atm for the frequent wc is the waste in the gravel just before doing a wc. i could try siphoning it and then find out how much water i removed. just how long can i stretch out 100 WC for a 2.5g and 3.4g tanks given i do them 5 and 7 days respectively? am i a bit too paranoid in such frequent water changes?


----------



## NVGail228

Hi, all. This is just a quick note so I can join this thread. Not gonna get into water change schedule and all that. If the fish weren't happy and healthy I wouldn't dare join this thread. Oh, as for tank size I have 3 that are 2g, one that is 2.5g and about to start up 2 tanks of 3g each. Have a 10g but when I divided it I screwed up and almost caused a betta riot (or heavyweight bout). So I'm chicken about trying again (for now).


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am scared of dividing tanks too.


----------



## ravenwinds

Asukabetta: no, I haven't taken pics and transferred them to photobucket yet...its such a pain when the only computer working, and that has internet access, is my HTC droid phone! Makes things that should be fairly simple extra hard!
I will attempt to get some this week...especially since I just setup an Aqueon Evolve 4g as an NPT...well almost all my tanks are NPTs and this one has officially been setup for 7.5hrs...it looks so cute w/ Petco sapphire blue sand and this cute little castle hidey hole surrounded by a jungle of stem plants. I am disappointed (although I knew what they would look like) in the plants as the quality of Petco plants stink! I was just in a hurry to set it up so I didn't order plants over internet...a problem I will rectify later today!

As for water changes Nel: I personally think you might be trying too hard to make this difficult...but, they are your tanks and fish, so ultimately it is up to you...every one of us has a different ideal and we all follow a different path to our goals...we get to decide what's important to us and our approach.
For me, I watch the fish and the plants, even the snails, so if something doesn't look/feel right, then I will test the water. If I let myself, I would become obsessive-compulsive in a blink of the eye!
Dividing tanks is tricky sometimes. The first two 10g I divided, I didn't wait long enough for silicone to cure and set (at least that is my guess) and the hard plastic report folder bindings broke free of their silicone prison...thus allowing my king orange HMPK to travel to other side and beat up 2 different HM males (first neighbor and second neighbor ) 

ChoclateBetta: don't you have a Walmart or craft store like JoAnn's Fabrics? You can get everything you need at Walmart...Lucky you that the premade dividers were unavailable so you didn't waste good ,money on those useless things!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

At our walmart I never have seen the supplies but I must admit I am pretty scared of dividers.


----------



## ravenwinds

They would be in craft section...comes in a large sheet...used to begin learning cross stitch or embroidery. Also seen it used to make Xmas tree ornaments or pot holder type things with the big yarn. The plastic holders that you glue onto sides of tank are the report covers, clear, looks like plastic sheets to store photos...in section near greeting cards where you can get reams of printer paper.

They are something you should be wary of....just to make you cautious so you will install them correctly and so you will check to ensure proper fit after every water change...make sure they are in their plastic channels and haven't popped out of one, or worse: bowed out in just a small area (which is how king escaped to other side twice!).
I think that if you take proper precautions, the positives outweigh the few negatives and it is well worth the cost. On some of mine, I even have moss growing so that it will, eventually, make a nearly solid wall to ease the stress even more! Also, with a divided 10g, it makes for less water changes (with your more traditional setups...non NPTs).


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have never seen that stuff in the craft section and Carter can be pretty agresssive he would probably kill himself to get to the other side.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ravenwinds has a very good answer for the two of ya 

NVgail I know divided tanks can be a hassle lol! Have you tried the double dividing? Have two dividers in the center with room in the middle (usually for filters or heaters) which could avoid jumpers? I remember when my sneaky lady went UNDER the divider where a few larger gravel pieces had propped it up enough for a small betta to slip through. Found her "chatting" with the confused Big Red :roll:


----------



## Myates

As long as the dividers are tight on the sides and go up to the top to where it meets the cover.. there should be no going through. I keep mine a 1/4 of an inch or less from the cover... it can be scary, but if one has many fish it's a good way to make sure they are all heated, etc.
Use the aquarium silicone to hold the dividers in place if you plan on housing bettas for a long time. Can also create a T section on the top of the dividers, making sure the top part of the T goes out a few inches.. the bettas normally try to jump next to the divider, but with a T going, they just end up bumping their noses.

Many ways to keep them safe with dividers.


----------



## nel3

thank you, im not sure if im too paranoid on wc but the water does stay pretty clean. i wouldnt say im being too difficult with the wc but only doing because i never had much luck with partial changes. ive seen ph swings damage my dt's tail a bit too much before setting an amount of ial water to put in.

i also havent had any isues with my 5g divided, i also put at T joint that extends 2 inches on both sides of the divider. ive went with silicon also for securing the divider. though its a pain in the butt if i had to remove the main divider. i once did that and the gravel naturally filled in the gaps to slide the crafting mesh in. it was the last time i did that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My ten gallon has plants, filter, and water changes to stay clean so I only do a 50 percent weekly or a 100 percent every other week.


----------



## sareena79

just bored...wanted to share a video of Sushi I took tonight. Im sure yall are probably as sick of seeing him as he is of seeing me with the camera hahhaah. he never really cooperates at picture time, before I turned it on he was all over the place, zipping thru his plant and nosing around in the gems at the bottom then the second I start taking pix and videos he gets all shy. maybe one day he will put on a show for yall heheheh. but for now, here's him flashing a little tail...hes a nerd and I love him though. hope u enjoy the video  sorry for the glare.... he gets kinda lazy halfway thru but perks back up at the end (brat!)

http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/reena_chell_79/?action=view&current=VIDEO0047.mp4


----------



## JadeSparrow

I love this thread. You all have done some awesome things with these tanks. I was really starting to feel bad for Osiris because I keep him in 2 gal hex. There is a heater and it stays at about 80. If something looks wrong please let me know. This is a somewhat new setup for me.


----------



## Myates

ChoclateBetta said:


> My ten gallon has plants, filter, and water changes to stay clean so I only do a 50 percent weekly or a 100 percent every other week.


With a larger, filtered, planted tank you want to avoid those 100% water changes.. the plants use the waste of the fish as fertilizer. What is ideal for your tank would be 1 30-50% water change per week with vacuuming of the gravel once every 2-3 weeks. 
There is a thing as too clean/sterile for fish tanks.. it's a balancing act to keeping them healthy. It may not of caused any problems by what you are doing now, but it can down the road. 

Just wanted to let you know that... to help keep your little one in tip top shape!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Jade, what you could do is add a taller fabric plant in the centre  Otherwise, something wrong with it? :lol: I don't think so.


----------



## JadeSparrow

I shall go shopping then ^_^ the fabric plant is a left over from a smaller bowl I had before.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ahh ok  I got something like that tank, and I have a taller plant with a smaller plant lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

sareena79 said:


> just bored...wanted to share a video of Sushi I took tonight. Im sure yall are probably as sick of seeing him as he is of seeing me with the camera hahhaah. he never really cooperates at picture time, before I turned it on he was all over the place, zipping thru his plant and nosing around in the gems at the bottom then the second I start taking pix and videos he gets all shy. maybe one day he will put on a show for yall heheheh. but for now, here's him flashing a little tail...hes a nerd and I love him though. hope u enjoy the video  sorry for the glare.... he gets kinda lazy halfway thru but perks back up at the end (brat!)
> 
> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/reena_chell_79/?action=view&current=VIDEO0047.mp4


I can't see the video sounds great though.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I saw a yellow (and a black speckled yellow) betta yesterday. And three dalmations. And an orange!  But I don't have room for more than I am already getting/have (have two breeders going to come in soon <3) I need to also set up the room for the fry jars (in the future) and for the tanks! :lol:

Sareena your fishy is so pretty!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I can only have two tanks. My Petco gets there Bettas from Thialand there stock is very diverse, healthy, and Beatiful.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lucky! I have to avoid all blues from the store here. Even the ones with a smudge of blue. Four times, no luck. Almost with Shadow but he fell the same disease as the others. :/ And I rather like my blues! Also why you do not see me having a blue currently lol (anyone who has blue in their finnage is from a different place!)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They get so many Chocolates. I own the first Chocolate Betta I ever saw.


----------



## sareena79

ChoclateBetta said:


> I can't see the video sounds great though.


is anyone else having trouble seeing the video??? if so that sux I will have to figure out a different way to post it....


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Can not wait to see.


----------



## paloverde

Had no issues, sometimes parents are proactive when it comes to their kids...and computers.


----------



## sareena79

ok well glad its working for some people atleast....wonder why it wont work for chocolate? well poo...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am using an IPad maybe that's the reason.


----------



## sareena79

perhaps....


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Would you say your fish is super active too?


----------



## Sena Hansler

All of mine are (from in 1 to 10 gallons)  my one female has a 1 gallon on the island between the kitchen sink and the living room. She is always moving (and gobbles anything up) :lol: but I make sure everyone has their needed water changes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I only have Carter if I remember right this summer is his third birthday so not old.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Not a bad age!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Very young though have seen no aging in him he gets more active and more colorful every day.


----------



## Sena Hansler

That's always good. The only reason Spartan fell to "old age" was because his tumor on his side made it stiffer to swim. But he still had his 10 gallon  I did have it divided, since he could have cared less of another fish's presence (after he was done the "teenage" timeframe of attacking me and flaring like mad!) when he was 2+.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sorry you lost Sparta.


----------



## bananasammy8

Heres Himalaya's tank I think its either a 2 or 2.5 gallon. He's not a big swimmer he's very shy to and that why there a lot of hiding lol. Ever since he was put in there he as been marbling so much! Anyway here are some pics


----------



## Sena Hansler

Aww cute


----------



## lexylex0526

Love the tank bananasammy8!!! The castle on the rocks is such a cute decoration!!!


----------



## bryzy

Personally, I like 5 gallons because you don't have to clean them as often, but they do require matience.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I get to set up two tanks tomorrow  It's going to be interesting... I need a shelf though :roll: And the bf hasn't been able to load one up for me lol

Bryanacute, true. I give kudos to those who have 1-2 gallons though :lol: it can be a lot more work!


----------



## bryzy

Yah. I'm low in space… I have a 5 with a current resident of Rose. The bully girl. I want to TRY to put in some other fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Good luck :lol: If you do add any fish with her, clean the tank, remove her from the tank, add the said fish, then re-add her after floating her ;-) otherwise they are in HER domain and she will definitely think they deserve to die.


----------



## bryzy

She messed up Cleo. BAD. I'll make a Cleo Diary. Cleo on her journey to recovery.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Did you have them both in the 5 gallon?? She may just be an alpha... and with only one other fish there, it was easy for her to know who to bully. Or did you have them in a sorority? :lol: I have had some nasty ladies, despite being in anything between 10-40 gallons, stuffed.


----------



## bryzy

I had them in a 10. We couldn't find a lid so went to five. Took out Cleo before we switched 2 a 5.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: tsk tsk on that bully girl then  what a meanie. I have a man killer female. Not sure if I really want to breed her -.-;;


----------



## bryzy

I have Cleo's diary up.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I may take a peek


----------



## FishyFishy89

I have nothing against 1-2 gallon tanks. I am happy along as they have live plants, are maintained and kept to the proper temp. My main issue with the smaller tanks is when you do your water changes the betta can be greatly stressed. Large water changes can be very stressful.

Putting live plants in the smaller tanks can reduce how big your water change is.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I usually have java fern here and there :lol: The hardiest plant I have x.x Or a moss ball  I do not have them in all small tanks, but I easily could. I put only my most tolerant bettas in the smaller tanks, rather than the "easily stressed" or "drama mamas" :lol: I make sure to work it around the fish, not the fish around the environment!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I keep my Javafern in a breeder box.


----------



## ravenwinds

I have live plants in most of my tanks. My 2.5g is an NPT and doing quite nicely. 

I do what Sena does...environment around the fish...I only put the hardier and less stressed bettas in the 1-2gallon tanks/ bowls. I also spend a lot of time watching my bettas so that Iknow their personalities...and then I put them in a tank designed for their individual needs


----------



## Sena Hansler

My tail biter had his own 5 gallon, but unfortunately because I lack room upstairs where there is more traffic (as what he needs) he is in a 1 gallon. And he is healing! And making bubble nests! And flaring!


----------



## Agility4fun

We're new to fish, glad to see some positive comments about smaller tanks. We like this 2.65g, nice kit with a decent filter.


Betta Fett
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/248985_3948371982916_1136450661_n.jpg


Finny Flower
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s480x480/68044_3948359542605_1827850545_n.jpg


----------



## FishyFishy89

As long as there is proper care and the betta is happy/healthy, there is nothing wrong with tanks that are no smaller than 1 gallon.
Knowing what I know about them, I just have higher standards if I were to go back to using one. But since getting hooked on these live plants, all my tanks will likely have live plants xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

Agility4fun, I have had those tanks!! Some of them had those adjustable filters which is so handy.


----------



## Karebear13

cute tanks!





Agility4fun said:


> We're new to fish, glad to see some positive comments about smaller tanks. We like this 2.65g, nice kit with a decent filter.
> 
> 
> Betta Fett
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/248985_3948371982916_1136450661_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Finny Flower
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s480x480/68044_3948359542605_1827850545_n.jpg


----------



## Polishdiva1

What are the best plants to aid in filtering smaller tanks?


----------



## FishyFishy89

The easier/tougher ones are Anacharis, Wisteria and...I *tink* Java Fern. I need to brush up on my fish knowledge a bit.

Th 1st two can be floated/given small amounts of liquid fert once a week. The Java Fern must be planted or tethered. But it can also be given small amounts of liquid fert once a week.


----------



## OrangeAugust

Thanks for creating this thread. I'm one of those who believes 1 gal. is minimum rather than 2.5 or 5 gallons. There's someone on Yahoo Answers who is always really rude when people ask questions about their bettas and he/she yells at them to get a tank of at least 5 gallons. :roll:
I think it depends on the size of the fish. Some fish can live comfortably in 1 gallon. Fishie was in a 1 gallon tank before I got his 5 gallon ready. He was really active and everything. He never flared, though, until I put him in his 5 gallon. Then I could really see that he was a HM! So I think in his case, he did enjoy having more room. Then when I had to treat him for fin biting, I put him in the 1 gallon, and it was obvious that he'd grown since the last time he'd been in there and he looked huge. He didn't move around a lot, either. It was obvious that it just wasn't enough room for him. He's happily back in his 5 gallon, now. 
Shiny is in a 2.5 gallon. I think it's a good size for him. 
My female, Jasper, is in the 1 gallon now. I think it's a good size for her because she's small and has a lot of room to move around. I had my first female, Lila, in there when I first got her, but I put her in the 5 gallon when I moved Fishie to the one gallon, and actually, she really liked all the room. She fully colored up, when while she was in the 1 gallon she always had stress stripes, even though she seemed happy in there.
So I think it really depends on the size of the fish. If you keep up with water changes, small fish do fine in one gallon. Of course as you can see in my case, my fish who I upgraded to bigger tanks enjoyed it even more, but you never know until you try it.


----------



## lindseymack12R2

Thank you for posting this! I have a one gallon tank and I have seen some rude comments within the threads directed towards other people with small tanks. I live in a college apartment and just can't find room or afford large tanks! Do you have filters for your small tanks? Mine currently has a filter but I want to take it out to fit a small cave in the tank. Just wondering if my fish will be ok without a filter.


----------



## Polishdiva1

I have a 1.5 gallon without a filter. Does just fine as long as you keep up with weekly water changes.


----------



## Oldfishlady

lindseymack12R2 said:


> Do you have filters for your small tanks?


IMO/E-filters are optional for this species-especially with the Long fin males.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I always reccomend atleast sponge filters.


----------



## megaredize

This is my newest tank! it is the 2.5 gal glass tank. it comes with a glass canopy. i got it at pet smart. These are cheap. around the same price as a kirtter keeper depending on size of the KK.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Love the tank but it looks a little too open.


----------



## bryzy

Just thinking the same


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would supplement nutrients too.


----------



## Agility4fun

What does "too open" mean?

Thanks


----------



## Sena Hansler

Not enough decorations... I.e hidey spots 

Java fern is the one plant I can never kill. I let it float until it finds itself a spot to latch to (gravel, fake plant, decoration) and its never done me wrong! Whether in a 1 gallon or a 40 gallon (in both I have java including 10 gallon spawn tanks)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Not enough hiding spots.


----------



## NVGail228

*Sorry...was not online yesterday*



Sena Hansler said:


> Ravenwinds has a very good answer for the two of ya
> 
> NVgail I know divided tanks can be a hassle lol! Have you tried the double dividing? Have two dividers in the center with room in the middle (usually for filters or heaters) which could avoid jumpers? I remember when my sneaky lady went UNDER the divider where a few larger gravel pieces had propped it up enough for a small betta to slip through. Found her "chatting" with the confused Big Red :roll:


Yeah, I know about that method. Gonna try it at some point (still have all the stuff) but haven't needed to do it/gotten around to it. Thanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta

If I ever divided I would put the gap in the middle for safety.


----------



## NVGail228

ChoclateBetta said:


> If I ever divided I would put the gap in the middle for safety.


Good one...that's exactly what you do... and with the right divider you can put heat and filter in the center for equal distribution to both sides. Not my idea...I learned about it on this site:-D


----------



## bryzy

To much open space


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What was that a rely to?


----------



## Agility4fun

Ah, too much open space, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Some Bettas do better in open space than other my live plants are still growing to the top.


----------



## ravenwinds

That New (and cheap) 2.5g tank looks like what I need...a couple of those NPT style...dirt, sand and lots of plants ...couple of caves/castles/china tea cups...yep, I could definitely see that. I just got a bag of aquatic plants; I won an assorted package on aquabid and I am very impressed...$14, I believe and it's gallon ziplock full and bulging...nice and clean...12 different plants but multiple cuttings of each! 

Sorry...was just delivered while I was typing the beginning of this message...got a bit off track 

Dividers: if both sides are heaviily planted, even if one jumps to other side, the other betta usually can hide long enough. 
In addition, if you make divider into a moss wall or plant a stand of something tall like vallisneria along the divider or maybe something bush such as hornwort or cabomba, the bettas won't get stressed by always seeing each other AND they will be less likely to jump it.

Not enough decorations/hiding places or too much space: your betta will appreciate having more places to hide or get away from perceived constant attention. Bettas like to pay attention to world outside their tank but they also like quiet time where no one can see them. They might be attentive to you and "talk" or "beg" but they probably still want a bidet hole to rest in. Heavily planted areas in your tank will do this. IMHO, live aquatic plants are the best but silk plants and additional houses work too!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am looking forwared to the plants filling in on the top and I use sand in all my tanks.


----------



## ravenwinds

I like the look of sand; smooth and shaped anyway you (or your lounging betta) wants!
Plus I now officially have tons of corie cats and sand is best substrate for them...my green/bronze cories just spawned 3weeks ago the eggs were on tank walls (and their Mollie tankmates ignored them). Last night was first time I saw the litter...there are at least 8 1/2 appprx little kittens....lol....the green ones are pale pink skin color and they're born with spots...look like peppered cories for 1st couple of months and then they turn green and gold!
I have gone through the plant bag I just got...fabulous, healthy, most are root, even the stem plants....wonderful selection....if you have $, go to "plant assortment" and look for aquaman30 (i believe that's his handle) totally worth more than he's selling them for!!
I could do brand new 10gallon tank with this one bag...maybe adding some moss rocks or moss logs and a bit more sagittaria sublata! 

Sorry guys, had to do a plug for him...best plant assortment I bought in a while.
Back to topic....sand is so easy to plant, as well. Don't know how/why some have difficulty with it...but to each their own!
I have to get some of those clip-on lamps for my 1-2 bowls and vases so I can add more live plants...they would look really nice then!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I found one type of sand (dunno what. It was beige) took so long to settle. But the blue sand settled almost right away  I agree with hidey spots - especially if dividing a larger tank. My two were doing fine but even under the right conditions Mickey chewed off his tail so he is in a 5 gallon (with 3 gallons of water currently) but I need more decor for the poop.


----------



## ravenwinds

It is so funny watching a male betta see a planted tank for the first time! One copper HM male was so silly...kept looking back at me like "what is this? Will I get lost? Is this all just for me?" And then in he went to investigate every little nook 
After that he always acted like he was thanking me...flaring a bit, showing his best colors when he saw me, and that first night he made a bubble nest that was 1/2 inch thick and took up about a quarter of the space(top of water)!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I keep bronze cories in my twenty. In my ten I am scared of the hornwort the leaves feel pretty tough.


----------



## bryzy

I put a cave in 1 of my bettas tanks. It was like what is this? Will it eat me!?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Can Hornwort damage fins?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Not sure never owned or have seen hornwort. Test with panty hose - like a fake plant perhaps. I test with my palm because my hands are sensitive to touch (hate cardboard, feel of a brush etc)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It feels rough but am sure it will work.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hornwort is super soft and giving. Unless it is a fake plant that is designed after the real hornwort plant, it will not damage fins. I've yet to see a single live plant damage betta fins.


----------



## ravenwinds

+1 Fishyfishy89! A normal aquatic plant that people have propagated or collected will not damage a fish...no aquatic lover who is insanely nuts about fish is going to propagate or collect the "himalayan blackberry " of the aquatic plant world for use in their fish tanks ...I hope that kind of makes sense (you might have to be an Oregonian to get it..)

Like Fishyfishy, I have yet to see a live plant hurt a fish.


----------



## horsyqueen

Hey,
I agree with the 'It's about water quality not tank size' I do believe you can get too small though. My tank is 15L which is around 3 gallons I think, I was on a site that it was too small to hold anything but a few shrimp. My tank now has had two thriving siamese fighters (not at the same time) and even 3 in at once.
I have even kept underwater newts in a 1.5L tank and they were happy I cleaned them out every day or so.

Small tanks are cute I think and are nice to decorate. The only problem and thing i hate with them is the fact amazon sword plants are too big for the tank and they are my usual first plant for all the tanks.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know many dorm people who have 1-3 gallon tanks because of space, but they still want a pet. Some dorms also have a size limitation on aquariums...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It is strange I have two separate ones and one order is super soft the other is super hard. I don't like the hornwort in my tank it looks ugly but Carter seems to like it.


----------



## ravenwinds

Maybe the "hard" bunch is emersed grown and will change to be softer variety when its leaves become aquatic (shrug 
Only other reason I can think of is that its "old" came from a failing tank...not enough nutrients....but hornwort is hard to kill so maybe it valiantl attempting to give its best shot at living. I had some cabomba get nearly wiped out when one of tanks bio filter crashed (antibiotics/antiviral...heavy guns brought out kill infection of pet store betta!) And when bio filter crashed, algae and floating plants (duckweed, salvia, and dwarf water lettuce) grew rampant which blocked light, killed many plants but cabomba lived but it's smaller and feels different...coarser. I am hoping that it grow,back tp usual self n,are not weak...and I, ll


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The soft one was soft when I bought it.


----------



## ravenwinds

It would be...they probably ran out the softer submerged bunches so they gave you 1 emersed bunch...it will probably melt a bit and then start growing in its submerged foilage. 
Betta do seem to love live forests!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It was sub,enraged when I bought it and the stores anuibus does not have that problem.


----------



## Kytkattin

It could have been grown emerged before it was at the Petstore.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That makes sense.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Not the clearest of photos (I'm sick and was sucking at manually focusing the camera, wahh! Auto-focus seems to do weird things when I try and take photos of my boy) but this is Falkor's 2.1g home:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Love the pot.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

ChoclateBetta said:


> Love the pot.


He does too! He only just figured out that he can get into it from the back as well as the front, haha!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would add one to my tank but it is not natural enough to me.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Cute!!  I think it's cool and well done. Terecotta pots are cheap and reliable


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I like my tank looking super natural.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Don't remember a picture - can we see (although its not under 2 gallons)?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I will take a pic after my water change today. I want a picture of Carter to be my avatar.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Cool!

I'm deciding to grab some 1.5 tanks, for my breeders. There's one in the store that is 20.00, with a light. Ryan's sister's fish has it and he loves it


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They have this really cool 5 gallon tank at our pet store all you need to add is a heater.


----------



## MikeJones

*Here is Badi's Home.*

This is a 2 gal home. I have had Badi for a week now. I'm just getting back into having Betta's. Let me know what you think.








This is his favorite hiding place








After a week he looks pretty happy to me


----------



## madmonahan

I was trying to find where I posted on this thread, (because it came up in user CP) and I found it. I said my Bettas did better in the 2.5 gallons, and not as good in the divided 5. :roll: they are both the same amount of water! What I meant to say was divided 10, but I was new and didn't even know what the user CP was! :roll: lol


----------



## jesssan2442

my bettas is in a 1g and has been since i got him (2 weeks ago) but i wanted to have some ghost shrimp or a snail with him so i ordered a 5g from walmart and had it shipped site to store and it came to day but i haven't had the time to pick it up yet so he probably won't be in it until late tonight or friday morning... i probably would have left him in there if i didn't want anything to go with him....


----------



## ravenwinds

I have 6 males in 1 to 2gallon vases/bowls...as long as water is changed on a regular basis, they seem to do fine...I have live plants in a few that are under grow/daylight spectrum lamps and they're growing like mad! I only have a little bit of gravel/rocks in the larger vases and bowls...you don't want to take up too much of small space with rocks...
I like your betta's home MikeJones, but maybe you could remove some of rocks to give him a bit more space...maybe have only 1inch or so? It's fine the way it is, and he looks supremely happy.


----------



## trilobite

Ive got fry growing out in 7-10 litres and my breeding tank is 10 litres (approx 2.5 gallons). And my males are jarred in 2 litres (.5 gallons) :shock:
They are all cycled and get water changes pretty much every day. 
No deaths, no sickness, fat greedy fry, bubblenests etc so I must be doing something right. 
In my opinion as long as their water is warm and clean then they will be happy


----------



## Skyewillow

Divided 2.5 (it was better than the alternative issues with my sorority)









Ginger (pink) and Don Quixote's (orange) QT's









Hu's 1.75









Skerries' 1 gal









Diablo's 1 gal









(My phone was being a jerk, so some of these are blurry)
Our bedroom is always upper 70's (you'd be amazed at how much heat computers really put off!) Everyone is healthy (except Don Quixote and Ginger, who were both sick when I got them), and happy.


----------



## Elsewhere

Wow. These are some gorgeous tanks. I personally would not put my Bettas in those small tanks, just because there's more maintenance and water changes (I don't have the time XD), but those look spectacular! And then there's my aunt- she keeps hers in a vase with a plant growing out the top and he "eats the roots and doesn't need a heater or water changes" -_- But you guys- you're taking great care of your babies and they're looking awesome!


----------



## Skyewillow

Elsewhere said:


> Wow. These are some gorgeous tanks. I personally would not put my Bettas in those small tanks, just because there's more maintenance and water changes (I don't have the time XD), but those look spectacular! And then there's my aunt- she keeps hers in a vase with a plant growing out the top and he "eats the roots and doesn't need a heater or water changes" -_- But you guys- you're taking great care of your babies and they're looking awesome!


Personally, it's easier to fit a few 1 gals in here than 5 gals for everyone, we quickly run out of room if we even have both 2.5's up at the moment. I don't mind the maintenance, except days where my back is acting up, then I have the fiance to help out (thankfully). 

Plus, Don Quixote doesn't do well in anything bigger, the 2.5 was too overwhelming for him. >_>


----------



## ravenwinds

Some bettas just can't handle big spaces...just like you hear about someone else's betta going batty when confined....too bad we can't convince everyone that bettas aren't "just fish with no individuality..." LOL.

Nice tanks Skyewillow! And tell Skerrie that's a great bubble nest


----------



## Skyewillow

thanks, Ravenwinds!

And I'll let him know, he's somewhat of a pro at this nest building business ^_~


----------



## Lyshymo

I absolutely LOVE this post ^-^
I had actually went out and bought my EE male a 10g after joining this site and heard the, "5g per fish, nothing less!" rant over and over again. I had myself convinced it'd be logical for me to buy the 10g, do 25-30% water changes, etc. and that overall there was better reason to buy the larger tank instead of having the 1.5g. Well, I moved him from his 1.5g to his 10g and by the next morning he was lethargic, lost nearly ALL his color, and just wasn't my happy boy. Needless to say, once he was moved back in his 1.5g he was absolutely content. If he's happy, I'm happy. 
Now I'm pending on putting live plants in his tank as the silk plants are getting kind of old(;

I shall post picture momentarily 

And again, thanks for this post! ^-^


----------



## Lyshymo

Sorry if the quality is poor. It's uploaded from my phone -.-

But this is Ozwald's 1.5g tank
View attachment 78492


----------



## Fishy Mom

This is Mr. Fishy's 2.5g home. It's small enough to keep him in the kitchen where he's the happiest. He loves all the attention & since the kitchen is open to the family room he can watch us when we're hanging out watching tv. If I move him out of the kitchen away from all the action he lays on the bottom of the tank & won't move, lol.


----------



## bettabunny

Oh my I love how all these tanks are setup. Lyshymo I love your tank. That's interesting about the 10g tank vs the 1.5g tank. All of my fish are in at least 1.5g tanks. I've also heard that it's fine to have them gallon tanks as long as they have heat, complete water changed and just taken care of they will be fine.


----------



## madmonahan

Here is my 1 gallon corner tank.
Please excuse the tv. Lol
View attachment 78533


----------



## Lyshymo

bettabunny said:


> Oh my I love how all these tanks are setup. Lyshymo I love your tank. That's interesting about the 10g tank vs the 1.5g tank. All of my fish are in at least 1.5g tanks. I've also heard that it's fine to have them gallon tanks as long as they have heat, complete water changed and just taken care of they will be fine.


I have no idea why he didn't like it, but hey, now I can divide it and get two new bettas(; I'm not complaining!

And thank you


----------



## Skyewillow

Skerries just got a newer (.75 gal larger) tank. ^_^


----------



## Syriiven

Kudos Sena! I'm glad someone said it =)

I like giving them more room, but I have smaller tanks for qt. 

The main reason bigger tanks are easier is for people with full schedules who can't keep up with water changes - that's really the only real worry with smaller tanks. And heating of course, but done right (as some have accomplished) it's perfectly fine =)

I love seeing everyone's tanks in here ^^


----------



## ravenwinds

Lyshymo: great tank! Live plants would look great in there and he'll probably love them!

You guys are doing great jobs...you know what I notice when looking at these pics? Clean water! Better than some of the bigger tank pics I've seen...I think the average on this thread is much higher than other threads and sites (like 100%)....clean water, clean tanks, and happy bettas! Any questions? (LOL)


----------



## Skyewillow

Personally, I let my frog tank slide a lot because of my back, even that 3 gal bucket I use for changes can wrench my back. At least scrubbing down my little ranks, I can lean on the side of the tub. Its a backsaver


----------



## FishyFishy89

I put Spike in a 2.5 at 1 time. He was feeling down shortly after the juvine angels came home. So I put him in a smaller tank and moved him to the end table beside my spot on the couch. He perked up being beside me...until the kitty found him. Then she harassed him and he started tail biting. So I moved him back to the kitchen. I liked it, I wish kitty didn't harass him


----------



## ravenwinds

Nice work on Spike's home! I have couple of small tanks in our kitchen. I had my big ear silver and pink pastel in my 6yr old daughter's 2.5g tank there for about 4mos when I decided to attempt to breed him, so he was transferred to a spawning box ( about 8gallons, lots of live plants to hide amongst). He had never been spawned and he was always flirting with me and the girls I was conditioning, and he was a champion bubble nest maker.
He was ok w/the female for first 30min, then he spent the rest of the time chasing her and nipping her fins. After I removed her, he started to pine for his tank, wouldn't eat a thing, just sat huddled amongst the floating plants. I tried every food I could think of but after 4 days, I really became worried. I moved him back into the 2.5gallon so I could monitor him better.
And, of course that's all he wanted anyway! It took 24hrs back in his little home and then he was back to his old self, LOL!


----------



## Marvelous1

This is my HM's 2.5 betta bow. I picked it up on sale last month. I had to move the little guy since he was shredding his tail in the 5 gallon. I love that Anubis in the back it has giant leaves. Just took the filter out totally because it was so strong. The little guy was stressed at first, but seems to be settling in now.


----------



## ravenwinds

Wow! Marvelous you've done a terrific job....the mini bows do have a heavy return flow...if interested, you could try a small/tiny sponge filter (it would hold lots of good nitrifying, etc. bacteria. Would help cycle (and then stabilize the cycle!) your tank).
Isn't he so cute...peeking out of his cave!

Just a heads up: all Anubias are on the "don't plant!" List...they will die if planted, like epiphytes (most orchids and air plants (tillisandias)! Do yourself (and your beautiful Anubias barteri) a favor and tie it to an aquarium safe rock or piece of bog wood (or driftwood after its been boiled for a few hours so it'll sink!)...use cotton thread.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

ravenwinds said:


> Just a heads up: all Anubias are on the "don't plant!" List...they will die if planted, like epiphytes (most orchids and air plants (tillisandias)!


That makes... So much sense... Oh my lack of a green thumb is horrifying at times. I killed an Anubias.
D;


----------



## koincidenskis

The little tanks are nice looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brownjazzy

The above photos (I hope they "pasted" okay), are of my new Betta fish named, Bambi.
The first picture depicts Bambi's first tank of 1/2 gallon volume. After reading numerous posts/suggestions on various on-line sites, I decided to return Bambi's home to upgrade to a new 0.9 gallon tank. Yes, it is NOT even a full gallon but it suits my financial and cohabitant living arrangements.
I as well would like to point out that even though I am not a Betta fish expert, I know of many friends who have their Betta fish in even smaller (and stranger) living arrangements and every time I visit, they are still alive. I hope that frequent water changing is a factor as well as their "happiness".
My question for the group is, "What do you think are the most important factors at keeping a 1 gallon (ahem, or a 0.9 gallon) Betta fish tank healthy?


----------



## Skyewillow

water changes.

Also, the pictures didn't load


----------



## MattsBettas

Water changes. By far. A small heater is also very important. Btw I would not judge the suitability of a tank based on wether a friends fish is still alive, alive is not always thriving. I can not see the pics.


----------



## WitchlingMinerva

I currently have Ciel in a 1g tank and he seems to love it. When I first got the tank it was for my female betta, but when I put her in it she got stressed and looked like she was freaking out. My friend convinced me to let her get used to it overnight and when we went to check on her the next day she was gone. We took apart that tank and looked around where the tank was, but never found her. I just got another male betta that I've named Todd. He'll be in a 1/2 gallon until I have enough money to get him a bigger tank.


----------



## Lodie

My red HM, Tyrion hates bigger tanks, backgrounds and filters. And he gets lonely. It has been a journey trying to figure out how to keep this one happy. He was happy when I first got him, in a 1 gal hex with no filter. But, after all the "nothing smaller than 2.5 gal" posts on here, I upgraded him to a 3 gal with a filter. He was obviously stressed so I moved him into a divided, NPT 10 gal, on the side without the filter. He chewed big chunks out of his tail. Then moved him into my critter keeper hospital tank (1.5 gal) with no filter and he stopped biting.

Just last week I moved him into a 2.5 gal right next to my monitor at work. He is THRIVING with all the added attention. His tail is growing in already and just seems much calmer. I am in the process of adding live plants for him now that I think I finally found him a permanent home. I am so happy that my little problem child is finally a happy fishy, just like the rest of my herd!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm not sure why so many freaking users are plastering those posts! It's so freaking annoying. Not every betta is happy in a larger tank. I've found larger tailed bettas enjoy smaller tanks, but there have been crowntails, veils and pks that enjoy smaller tanks more. It's all about what makes the fish happy. When the fish is happy, so is the owner.


----------



## Skyewillow

Don Quixote will hide and refuse to eat if he's in a 2.5! I have to keep him in a 1.5 just so he'll function... Scaredy baby. <3


----------



## BettaSpark

LOVE this thread


----------



## Crowntails

Great thread! 1-2 gallons seems perfectly fine for a betta, especially ones with bigger fins because it's tiring to have large fins!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Imagine how tiring it would be to walk around with hair that is more than half the size of your body. O.O


----------



## peachii

This is Clown aka Mean Fish. He loves being the boss of his 1.5 gallon tank and does not like being put into anything bigger. He flares at anything and everything that gets close to his tank.


----------



## Fenghuang

This is my 1.6 gallon tank from Walmart. I do have a preference for larger tanks, but my parents would not let me get a larger one so I have to make do. I don't think there is anything wrong with 1-2 gallon betta bowls and tanks as long as you can provide the proper care and do the more frequent water changes.

It has been a home for all my recent boys at one point or another. My other tank is a divided 5 gallon, so I moved bettas around when I was trying to figure who were the calmest to put in the 5.


----------



## amzingaly

Here's my 2.5 gallon tank. I just set it up today and so its kind of bare but I think I'm going to add a moss ball tomorrow. Then all it will need is a betta to call it home:-D. Personally I've always preferred 5 gallons but setting this tank up made me cross over to the world of smaller tanks.


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless

Love the creativity of this thread.

I was browsing some arts & crafts and home decorating stores this week and noticed many sell some pretty big, sturdy glass jars for very cheap (under $10)....may have to get one after seeing some of the setups in this thread.


----------



## ravenwinds

I recently (last 6mos or so) purchased 2 2.5gal vases...the kind that look a bit like a pear (widest in the rounded middle or 2/3 down) at goodwill. I have each one under a grow light and am actually able to grow wisteria, crypts, a small sword, and floating plants like water lettuce. All my vases and tanks have heaters. At Walmart I found a 2gal (over 2ft tall and about 1ft diameter) cylindrical vase for like 12$ in which I have live plants and silk ones.
I find I have to do a bit of moving the fish around to see who is most comfortable in the different set-ups, but if you pay attention, it is pretty easy to figure out what each betta needs....they are very much individuals and it can be fun to find out how to meet their needs.

My bettas can be in anything from a 1gal vase/bowl to a 5gal tank or a 10gal divided. I prefer NPTs but many of my fish are Aquabid bettas straight from Thailand breeders, and they have seen nothing bigger than a jar and are not ready (nor equipped) to handle a larger tank.


----------



## Flaire

I'm so happy this thread was made! 
I've got: 
a 1g with a Delta/EE {ish?} male, Astro.
another 1g with a Crowntail male, Phineas.

They're both happy and healthy. Phineas has been in his 1g, perfectly happy with no health issues for over a year. I got Astro four months ago, finding him in the back of the shelf of PetSmart with nasty water and some fin damage. He is surprisingly active now, with his fins healed and both of their colors are rather vibrant. They make bubble nests a lot, too. This just goes to show that these fish can still be happy without a huge tank!

They have the exact same tank, that came with a filter that I know is rather unnecessary. Strangely enough, I noticed that both of them began to nip their fins and became a bit lethargic without the filter. So I keep it on a few hours a day, with some fake plants stifling the current. Do you guys think that is okay? I'm getting heaters for them eventually, but currently I have two lamps which keeps the water at roughly 79 degrees. Plus, my room is quite warm and they have lights in their tank that also give them some warmth. I do frequent water changes. They're fed omega 1 pellets and the occasional bloodworm. 

Where I keep them is on a shelf, that does not have much space- but, I'm planning on moving them up to 2gs if I get the chance and find ones that fit nicely on the shelf - that's the only place I can keep them. 

Anywho, pictures!


----------



## Labelle

I'm glad that someone decided to speak up about smaller tanks, this has gone unheard for much too long, in my opinion. Not all betta keepers can afford to have large tanks in their home, but this doesn't make them a bad owner, does it? I think not. The way the betta keeper cares for his/her betta is a lot more important than the size (unless the fish can barely move in the "tank" he/she has). Let's not judge someone from how they appear in the beginning, make an effort to understand the methods he/she uses to care for bettas first.

If you think about it, a smaller tank (1-2 gallons) accompanied by the proper care is still far better than the cold, filthy, cups that they're kept in at the store. Whether the tank is on the smaller side or not, you're still making an improvement in a betta's life. 

My betta, Junior, is kept in a 2.5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow that I bought due to the fact that I didn't have a lot of money at the time and it was on sale at Meijer. I knew that most people would prefer to see me get a bigger tank than that, but I bought it anyway, despite what I was told by experienced keepers (they said that the minimum tank size was a 5 gallon). When he was first introduced to the 2.5 gallon, Junior was happier than ever before, and he's thriving in it still. 

I take the time to care for Junior to the best of my knowledge. I have a heater keeping the water at a steady 80°F, I make weekly 100% water changes and have a filter to help keep the tank clean when I don't change the water. Junior is fed granules or flakes once a day and has plenty of fake plants to relax in. Those who take care of their bettas shouldn't be targeted for having a smaller tank, especially when there are people out there with 5-10 gallon tanks who never lift a finger to maintain them. It really gets on my nerves when I'm told that I'm a bad owner just because of my tank size. There are other facters that make a bad owner!


----------



## ravenwinds

Way to go Labelle! Very nicely put and I couldn't agree more!

In addition: I would like to remind people that pretty much all commercially purchased bettas come from Thai betta breeders....where they start life in a pond, but as soon as they begin to fight with each other, they are put into very small jars, and then are either sold in bulk to petsmart, etc or are moved to slightly bigger jars for deciding if they are show worthy, breeding worthy, or if they will be auctioned (like on Aquabid or to other breeders) ....or if they'll be culled (euthanized). This is their life and I have purchased enough bettas on Aquabid to know that the beauties I get straight from Thailand breeders are treated about the same as the ones from petco/petsmart....the bettas from these sources usually(not always) freak out if put in water more than 2.5gal at first...they hide for a couple of days. I get much less stressed fish if I start them off in 2.5g or less and then move them up from there.
Also, USA breeders, I can assure you, don't have the room to put all their bettas in 5g or larger...It's just not cost effective.

I think every betta is different and therefore has different requirements and preferences...it is up to us as owners to "listen" to our bettas to find the perfect set-up for each one.
That being said, it is the quality of the water, not the quantity, that is most important!


----------



## Saphira101

I think small tanks are fine as long as proper water changes are done and the tank is a reasonable temperature. I personally can't keep up with anything smaller than 2 gallons, so I just go for the biggish tanks, and prefer to give my own Bettas 5+ gallons if I can. At the moment though, I have a 2 gallon "critter keeper" holding my female CT, Pi. I'm also setting up a 2 gallon like Pi's for my new baby, Spudinski. (He's the one in my profile pic.) Pi will stay in the critter keeper until I can set up a 20 gallon long divided aquarium, when she will have 5 gallons to herself. Spud will live in the critter keeper until he gets bigger. Then I'll put him in a 5-10 gallon. 

Here's Pi's:










And here's the one Spud will be going into, minus the hammock. (The java moss will be replaced by some nice hornwort. )










Nice thread, Sena!


----------



## Fenghuang

Sometimes, people have no choice but to get a small tank or bowl. Like the school I'm headed to, they have a strict 2 gallon maximum on fish tanks.

My 1.6 gallon has been refurnished for the doubletail I bought from Petco yesterday. He doesn't look very good right now, but hopefully his new home will cheer him up.


----------



## love4bettas

Love this thread!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!! I hae 10 boys. 6 are in the pet carriers (3 gallons) and 4 are in the one gallon tanks that come with filter, lighting.

I do have a question. My 6 in the pet carriers I have noticed if there is no filter there developes a film on top of the water. I feed once a day a few pellets (they won't eat worms or flakes.....go figure). I do all 10 tanks 2-3 times a week cleaning with siphon and water changes. It can get to be much when time is short so I do them late at night.

I want to use filters for my 3 gallon tanks and am using the marine 25i's. Hate them because the outflow of water falls in front of the intake and nothing is sucked in the filter. Poor layout. My other four tanks have the aqueon filters with the long tube and cleans out those 1 gallons beautifully. Some have suggested sponge filters but if I understand right, it's like an airstone but the sponge helps with the whole water, nitrates, bacteria thing. I want a filter to help out and clean and suck out some of the little particles. Can anyone suggest filters please.

BTW, all of my boys have 3 different silk plants. They love to sleep on them. There is one ornament in each tank that they can swim through. All have lighting and no heaters. They are all in my bedroom. I live in here so the heat is always around 78 degrees.

When I sit on the floor in front of each tank my boys come over to the glass and puff out their faces once to say hi. They are the cutest things. They affect me like someone getting a new puppy. Just love them. I look forward to any help you can give regarding filters. I will post pics. Never thought to take pics of the tanks themselves just my boys so will post as soon as I take pics. Again, super great thread!!! Lyn


----------



## wish4coner

I think we are all responsible owners or we wouldn't be here on a board. We wouldn't ask questions, post pictures, etc. 
I like the 2 gallon/2.5 gallon ones I get, at Walmart for 4.00. They are tall and wide. There is plenty of room for plants, small heater and plenty of air. I siphon daily, add IAL every water change, which is up to 3 times a week. My bettas aren't fed pellets or flakes, but get frozen or live food. So, I know they are happy. For my "picky" guy, he didn't seem to like his 2 gallon so, I gave him a 3 gallon, which looks like a giant brandy glass. He thrived and immediately loved the size but, heat-wise, it wasn't able to keep a sustainable temp. So, I ended up putting him a 2.5 gallon divided aquarium. That way, the temp was set but, he had the room he wanted in width.
As long as you are caring for your fish, as a loving owner, I think that is all that matters. Also, I have seen many bettas in tiny cups, waiting for sale. I think mine were ecstatic to get into a clean home, with plants and IAL, where natural light could come in (not direct) and still have a place that was clean and they are able to move around quite well.


----------



## ravenwinds

Lyn: a good sponge filter will also help to remove particles from the water as well as giving a place for nitrifying bacteria to colonize. When you do a water change, take sponge out and squeeze/rinse multiple times in bucket of "dirty" tank water, then put back in tank....now, I have Natural Planted Tanks with dirt under sand as substrate so I usually have quite a dirty sponge in my larger cycled tanks, but luckily, I have non-chlorinated water so I'll just rinse my sponges under faucet. If you have chlorinated water or well water that has metals or other contaminants, DO NOT RINSE under faucet....you'll have to use aged water.

I've also had great luck with internal filters such as the small/mini one made by Fluval and now aqueon has one as well. They are relatively tall and the intake is towards the bottom so they work well in getting the particles.


----------



## love4bettas

Ravenwinds,
Thank you for your suggestions. I looked up the two internal filters and they are exactly what I would have bought if not for the price. I had my bettas before I lost my job but am committed to taking care of them the way they should. I was originally going to use sponge filters but they required pumps, water backups, tubing....... I felt they would do as good a cleaning as the two filters you mentioned. I have 4 of my boys in a one gallon aqueon tank that came with filter, lighting. For the money, I can get a tank for a few dollars less with a filter that really is great. But to buy 6 of them, I'm very conflicted right now.:question:


----------



## love4bettas

wish4coner said:


> I think we are all responsible owners or we wouldn't be here on a board. We wouldn't ask questions, post pictures, etc.
> I like the 2 gallon/2.5 gallon ones I get, at Walmart for 4.00. They are tall and wide. There is plenty of room for plants, small heater and plenty of air. I siphon daily, add IAL every water change, which is up to 3 times a week. My bettas aren't fed pellets or flakes, but get frozen or live food. So, I know they are happy. For my "picky" guy, he didn't seem to like his 2 gallon so, I gave him a 3 gallon, which looks like a giant brandy glass. He thrived and immediately loved the size but, heat-wise, it wasn't able to keep a sustainable temp. So, I ended up putting him a 2.5 gallon divided aquarium. That way, the temp was set but, he had the room he wanted in width.
> As long as you are caring for your fish, as a loving owner, I think that is all that matters. Also, I have seen many bettas in tiny cups, waiting for sale. I think mine were ecstatic to get into a clean home, with plants and IAL, where natural light could come in (not direct) and still have a place that was clean and they are able to move around quite well.


I wanted to say that I think you are a great mom to your "kids". You sound like me. My bettas don't seem to be bothered with the filters I already have with baffling but I'm the one with the problem. Maybe, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Trouble is I can't stop thinking and playing around on making the filters I have already set up pull in debris. I'm a maniac when it comes to keeping them clean.


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless

Pretty ghetto, but it is fairly practical, I assure you .

Set this up real quick earlier this week with a spare heater, a dry food container that had a broken lid and a thermometer. Holds 1 gallon of water and with the plate lid (not airtight), temp is at 80-81. With a mesh covering, it is around 77-78. Planning on throwing in a silk plant in there once I can go to the store and buy a new one. 

I figure it will act as a quarantine/observation enclosure for my next betta whenever one follows me home, or as a hospital tank should I ever need one. 

For now, I just use it as a holding vessel with clean, warm and conditioned water for when I do partial changes. Nothing beats having water ready that is already treated and at temp.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Glad to know people are still loving this thread, I found a 2 gallon bowl BTW. Weighs a ton.... And, new fish (who I have been looking at for just under two weeks now... He is a metallic HMPK. First shows the green flecks in the light, the other more natural without the sheen.


----------



## MattsBettas

Beautiful fish and nice home Sena!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Mr Fishy (lol....) is another one I have for my nephew. If he does not take to the 30, he'll have that bowl and this one will go into the 30 :lol: or neither will!! Who knows.


----------



## sassyfriend

Hello all!!!! I have two 2.5 gallons one is empty right now and I have smaller tanks as well. I am so glad you guys are here!!!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Nice to see another small tank/bowl owner


----------



## Starbelly

I have 3 bettas, two are in the hanging betta cubes. One is in a 1 gallon vase. I was contemplating tanks at the pet store when the fish guy said the betta cube would be paradise compared to the cups they keep them in. Seemed logical to me. I did some research later and realized they got dirty too fast. So I do 100% water changes every other day with API stress coat, I let the water sit over night to come to temp as I couldn't safely heat the 1/2 gal. And doing my best to give them the best tiny homes possible. They are all active and healthy!


----------



## CrazyFishDude

I don't have ANY betta of my own, but my stepsister has her female VT, Mystery, in a 2 gallon Aquascene. We always make sure the tank is clean, and she seems to be healthy and happy. I attached a pic of the tank and her swimming around.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yup small tanks get dirty fast!! But with upkeep they can be just as useful as a bigger tank.


----------



## cowboy

Good job for starting this thread.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I thought it was a good idea.. Mainly because many people left due to bullying... Some people act like Gods... Unfortunately, not everyone believes in a god


----------



## cowboy

I was told by a woman who owns a aquarium store that her betta lived for 6 yrs in a large vase. I decided I would listen to her advice. After all 6 yrs! And 30 yrs in fish business.


----------



## cowboy

I agree. I have two in a one gallon each (one is in a bowl til his treatment is over) and another in a 2 gallon spec.


----------



## cowboy

Iiii


----------



## LittleDeer

I just wanted to say that reading all these posts and seeing all these tanks has convinced me that small tanks are perfectly okay as long as the fish is being cared for properly. I've only been around here for a few months now, but in this community it quickly gets hammered into you that you need huge tanks for Bettas with all kinds of expensive equipment for them to be healthy and happy or you're being cruel, and people will yell at you. As long as your animal is happy and healthy and has enough space to swim around and fulfill all its needs, the tank size doesn't really matter. It makes me feel better about the fact that I accidentally got 2 gallon critter totes instead of 3 gallon critter keepers. They are smaller than what I thought should be the minimum for a Betta, but my girls are perfectly fine in their 2 gallon homes. And there is nothing wrong with that. They have space, plants, a place to hide and feel safe, heaters to keep warm, good food, regular water changes. They have everything they need including my love and attention. So the size of their tank doesn't really matter. 

A lot of these set ups look really nice, too, and still have plenty of space for the fish to thrive. I may use some of these ideas at some point. I really like a lot of them, and they would work well for my limited space if I decide I want more Bettas. All my Bettas have their needs fulfilled and are doing well, so I see no reason to avoid getting more just because I can't afford or make room for any more large tanks. As long as I can provide everything the fish need and change their water enough, I can definitely have more happy, healthy Bettas in my limited space.

Thank you guys, and keep it up with the awesome tanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I'm glad for this thread. Quantity doesn't always equal quality.

There are a lot of kids on this forum. Most are dependent upon an adult for what they can and cannot buy. Before people get all bent out of shape about tank size, equipment, etc., they should think about that. JMO, of course. ;-)

I think this thread should be a sticky. Please.


----------



## cowboy

Awesome post! You are right, I'm starting to realize what you so nicely said.


----------



## cowboy

I agree russel.


----------



## Starbelly

I think Bettas, like humans and any other animal are good at adapting. Give them a safe, clean, organized environment, proper care and love and they will adapt.


----------



## cowboy

Don't worry about the 2 gallon critter keeper, my guy loves his 2 gallon spec and the others are quite happy in their 1 gallons. When I put them in it they swam like crazy after being couped up in a cup


----------



## jesssan2442

I 100% agree that a fish can be kept in a 1-2g tank, I personnally don't have a fish in either size because I would prefer not to do some many water changes! I believe that if you keep your fish in that size tank, that you care for them just as much as anybody else you just either can't afford/don't have space/ want a ton of bettas/ required by where your living/ can't clean bigger tanks/ don't want bigger tanks!! I'm okay with all of that as long as your betta is properly cared for and healthly!


----------



## Skyewillow

Yup, still love this thread. :-D


----------



## cowboy

You said it, it is alot more work however I gladly do it over and over again.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well I started with a 0.5 gallon tank... Then 1 gallon, then it was a 10 gallon lol. Then my tanks ranged from 1 to 20... I remember someone blaming the size of my 3 gallon and my "terrible care" for Maine's death... Which wasn't the case. It was just a chronic, underlying genetic issue. Many people look for a way to bring you down... Try to just take what they say with a grain of salt... Or just don't take what they say :lol: 

I do agree... If you won't clean a 1 gallon bowl at least every 2-3 days... Get a 10 gallon and cycle it. Then it's once a week after that, easy peasy. But most of us want our fish to stay healthy so they get the best care no matter what


----------



## LittleDeer

Just thought I would share my 2 gallons with you guys. (i'm actually thinking about getting one more because of how perfectly they fit on my shelf and they're so inexpensive.). I apologize for the quality, I only have an ipod for pictures. Posting links to avoid stretching the page.

Alice's tank

Sonata's Tank


----------



## mybabyjets

cute tanks


----------



## Lamb

I haven't received my betta yet, but I have 4 (1.5 gallon) vases I'll be using for my lovelies. I can't wait. I will be planting them, and they all have heaters. I'm very excited, and I have been working with an amazing breeder to get me started. I can't wait to post when I have the set-ups complete!! Love this thread!

I do have a 15 gallon I was thinking of housing a sorority and some guppies (for food), but I'm not sure if a 15g is large enough!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, for guppies go for females only (less color, bettas will be less stressed or aggressive to them). I've mixed 4 females and 10 guppies in a 29 long... And a betta with 6 guppies in a 10...

I'd say 4 females and 4-5 guppies should be fine with hidey holes, plants, coverage... Awesome way to keep babies alive until you want them fed is that fake grass stuff from the dollar store... Floats upside down (cut into pieces so bettas can get to the top) just be warned I have seen a 5 inch guppy  they can grow bigger if given the chance... Lol!!


----------



## Lamb

Thank you for the tips! I'm super excited. 

I figure the ladies would eat enough of the guppy fry to keep numbers down, and if I have enough plants, hiding places, etc. then I would have some to feed to me guys. I have a culture of mosquito larvae outside started, and thinking of other live foods for them in addition to tropical flakes, pellets, and bloodworms. 

I do appreciate this thread, it makes me feel better about them being housed in vases. I was playing around with the idea of using purified bottled water for the small habitats. I will be doing 50/50 every other day or 2 days, and a full change every week.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I just use tap water. Some use half bottled and half tap due to heavier metals and iron...


----------



## Skyewillow

Sena Hansler said:


> Well, for guppies go for females only (less color, bettas will be less stressed or aggressive to them).


this depends entirely on your bettas though. I have 3 males, and 6 adult females (guppies) with my sorority in the community tank. My males occasionally try to mate with my bettas, boy are they confused! ;-)


----------



## Bettacrab

Ill post pics of my bowl soon, I have a 10 gallon, 5 gal, 2.5 gallon, and a bowl


----------



## Sena Hansler

Skye :lol: I will say my females almost blended in as giant guppies... SO funny! Then the guppies had babies, then the babies had babies who had babies... xD and being a big tank not all were munched on :roll: 

I am debating what to do with my tanks... My nephew's is the 15 long, but for now just his fish. So I have the 20 long and 30 to play with!! Don't want platys again.. Evil things...


----------



## ravenwinds

Lamb: don't used 100% bottled/purified water....can't even trust the "spring" waters as they come out of a tap, as well! Fish actually need some mineral content in order to be healthy...so, if you plan to use bottled water/purified or RO water, only use 50% out of a bottle, and use the rest from your tap...the easiest (and one of the best for your fish) is to use 100% tap water. 
If you have a good well, just use a couple drops Prime or stress coat, and you're set! If you have city/chlorinated water, you can either just use Prime, etc to deactivate the chlorine...or you can age your tap water in a bucket for 24-48hrs which will naturally deactivate chlorine.
Now, I just use our well water, but our well water is pristine so we got lucky.
If you know of any "faults" against your water supply, Prime will actually take care of most issues. For an insanely small amount of Seachem's Prime will even bond with most metals.
And you plan on adding live plants which will soak up A LOT of excess ammonia, nitrate,& nitrite as well as a number of other toxinsx/heavy metals.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I've been having aquariums for SEVERAL years. Always use tap water 100%. It contains the minerals that your stock needs. Never EVER use bottled water! Only use RO or tap.


----------



## Lamb

Hmm. I read and was told that anything but distilled would work. The specific water I use has minerals added to it. Though it's already getting a little too expensive with multiple water changes daily (it's only day 2!) So I'm just doing conditioned tap. 

Here are some pictures of my 1.5 gallon set ups. My plants haven't arrived yet so they're not perfect but the boys seem to like them. And the plants should be here today. 

View attachment 171770


View attachment 171778


View attachment 171786


View attachment 171794


View attachment 171802


----------



## sushiisaboss75

I have a 2.5 hopefully I will get a new tank and fish soon. I will get a 1.5 gl tank. For my next fishy.


----------



## Saber

So, while I was at Petsmart today grabbing a Marimo Moss ball, I peeked at the bettas...Long story short, one came home with me. Sadly, a lot of their smaller sized tanks are out of stock now because of the sale (and I'm not spending $70+ on a Fluval), so I bought him a Tetra 1.3 gallon with LED lighting. He seems pretty happy and likes to rest on the leaves of the purple plant.



"Get that camera outta my face!"


----------



## Sena Hansler

Because small tanks are affordable and space friendly they are actually the best sellers... As long as ONLY bettas are in there due to lower ammonia (VS a goldie), and the fact they don't absolutely need aeration (though bubblers give it a nice look too), heater + thermometer is all you really need


----------



## Stone

Here is clown in his 2 gallon aquaeon evolve, at the end of the vid he goes to his "resting"/"stalking" spot his tank is on a shelf lamp about 18 inches from where I sit, he "rests" there and stares at me, when he wants to play he does the betta wiggle and flares at me, out of all my bettas he has the most personality, and he is a really aggressive fish he doesn't like room mates at all here is a link to the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEvoD3MOW5Q


----------



## SerenaRena

This is a great thread! Thanks for posting this! Lots of beautiful setups and happy Betta fish!


----------



## Jarick

Water change day, and I decided to put Red in our unused one gallon. Poor man had been looking rather bored in the bowl. However, Mr. GrumpyGills decided to photobomb the whole operation. He does that when he's mad about water change day.

View attachment 175258


View attachment 175266


View attachment 175274


View attachment 175282


View attachment 175290


First three are him exploring in the way of the camera. All the nooks and crannies. Last two are our game of hide and seek. He doesn't always like to lose. XD


----------



## cowboy

I just love my two gallon fluval. I think its the perfect size, doesn't take a lot of extra room I don't have and is a breeze to clean


----------



## Bettacrab

*My fishies*

Here is the 10 gallon sorority


Here are some of its inhabitants 
-4 veiltail female bettas
-1 crowntail female betta
-3 guppies
-2 guppy fry
-ghost shrimp

























This is my new male betta Leo in his critter cage, he's so tiny he mkes a 1 gallon look giant.

The photo makes him look blue 



This is my marle betta named sparky, yes he lives in a bowl see.









Here's sunny who lives in his 2.5 gallon





Here's inferno in his 3 gallon kritter cage, he shares it with a guppy fry and a snail


----------



## Sena Hansler

Very nice :lol: I liked having females with guppies... I had female guppies in with them, in a 29 gallon and they all got along... Think the guppies thought the bettas were guppies, and vice versa... Was really funny since some of them blended in 

I've got my nehew a 15 gallon long, because that way he can have other fish (only ones I SAY can be in there for educational purposes and fish safety, of course) with his Betta. Otherwise he was going to have the 2.5.


----------



## Samijo

I love this thread! :-D This is Bert's new 2 gallon tank.


----------



## cowboy

Samijo said:


> I love this thread! :-D This is Bert's new 2 gallon tank.


I've looked at the same tank you have. How do you find having a lid with no breathing/feeding holes? It's ok for a betta? How do you deal with no cut outs for cords? Do you just leave the lid raised a little? We're you able to have holes cut into the lid? I have one 2 gallon fluval spec and didn't want to spend the money for another. I thought yours would be perfect (20.00) but I'm Leary about the lid


----------



## Sena Hansler

I had a cheap glass version of that. I flipped the lid so the "handle" propped it up a half inch. It was perfect lol. And avoided excited jumpers from getting out.


----------



## cowboy

Sena Hansler said:


> I had a cheap glass version of that. I flipped the lid so the "handle" propped it up a half inch. It was perfect lol. And avoided excited jumpers from getting out.


Great idea. I've also thought about seeing if there's someone who can modify the lid but I'm thinking I would be defeating the purpose of low cost. I'll look at it again and see about your fix. Thanks


----------



## Sena Hansler

No problem lol. When I got it I was worried about the tight fit so I switched it around.


----------



## sassyfriend

Hi how are all your bettas doing?


----------



## Elsewhere

This is 100% off topic, but SassyFriend, I DIED at your Avatar. I love it so much!


----------



## sassyfriend

Thank you :-D Good I can at least make someone smile or laugh today.


----------



## Samijo

cowboy said:


> I've looked at the same tank you have. How do you find having a lid with no breathing/feeding holes? It's ok for a betta? How do you deal with no cut outs for cords? Do you just leave the lid raised a little? We're you able to have holes cut into the lid? I have one 2 gallon fluval spec and didn't want to spend the money for another. I thought yours would be perfect (20.00) but I'm Leary about the lid


I actually turn it a little, so the cord could come out there, and were there isn't really any room for him to jump out. I was bumed there wasnt a good lid that came with it. 



Sena Hansler said:


> I had a cheap glass version of that. I flipped the lid so the "handle" propped it up a half inch. It was perfect lol. And avoided excited jumpers from getting out.


That's an awesome idea, I think I'll do that.


----------



## Silverfang

Unnamed boy. Gorgeous boy.










Shelly (Sheldon Cooper) My neurotic boy, who flares at the shrimp and the snail, then eats and destroys his tail. The plants have taken over now.


----------



## cowboy

Go figure, I always try to make things more difficult ie getting glass lid cut lol. You guys have some good ideas for making it work. I heard there is a mesh lid you could buy but it would cost more than the tank. I'm going back to have another look. This is what my guys are in. Here's one...


----------



## cowboy

And two...


----------



## Samijo

cowboy I love how you decorated your tanks!


----------



## cowboy

Samijo said:


> cowboy I love how you decorated your tanks!


Hey, thanks! Appreciate you saying so.


----------



## cowboy

Here's the 2nd reason I'm loving the grass (the 1st is i love the natural look) The guy makes me laugh


----------



## Sena Hansler

Is there any live plants that look like grass?? I like that look.


----------



## cowboy

Well I saw some grassy looking ones but I'm Leary because it was supposedly not fully aquatic. The fake grass I have is made by fluval and is soft. If you don't find any real stuff check out the fluval. I have a sword plant (big mistake grow fast and big) a baby java fern and an Anubis not to mention the silk plant to stem the filter flow. They are doing really well in the tank if that interests you. I'll keep my eye open for real grass.


----------



## FishyFishy89

there are!
But I forgot their names. And they're a real pain in the rear to plant. I'm looking to get some Jungle Vals. They're just HUGE grass!

EDIT: OH! Dwarf Hairgrass!!!

EDIT2: I've heard Micro sword is very grass like


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I have dwarf hairgrass and Fishy I agree it's a pain to plant, and every time I vacuum, even if I use a turkey baster, I end up uprooting it. So I gave up and just let it do what it wants, which basically is look messy lol. Might have to check out the fluval fake grass.


----------



## cowboy

The fluval fake grass is pricey (its actually meant for the fluval chi so you will have to his a few rocks in it or whatever so it doesn't float) but it looks pretty real considering and its soft for fish to hide in. To make it look more real I plant the live tiny plants at the grass's edge. You can buy cheaper grass but I would strongley recommend fluval. Another idea but it doesn't do anything for me is I read on here that someone was making flat grass by rolling out a moss ball. Something else to research. With a little care and imagination our little tanks can look just as nice as the big boys just at a fraction of the cost.

Happy fish keeping!

Attached is the tank when I first started. Night and day over two and a half months.


----------



## Sena Hansler

For the piece of fluval grass it's 7.00 here (depends which store). Similar to fake grass you can get at the dollarstore (depending which kind it can be real soft!)

Dwarf hairgrass? May look it up... Would it attach to driftwood? :lol:


----------



## itsme

I took my 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank and divided it 3 ways, so a little over 2 gallons. It is a NPT with a heater. I had mesh dividers but my one male kept getting thru so my son made plexi glass ones.



















I also have a 2 1/2 gallon NPT












I just set up this 1 gallon, I did not put the heater in yet. This one only has sand, no soil and it is tall, I couldn't get it all in the picture. I am going to put my baby betta in this one. The orange dalmation is just in there until my other 2 1/2 gets planted.










nd


----------



## cowboy

Beautiful tanks guys!!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

@cowboy, thanks for the info. I've seen that grass for the Chi. I'll check it out.


----------



## FishyFishy89

percyfyshshelley said:


> I have dwarf hairgrass and Fishy I agree it's a pain to plant, and every time I vacuum, even if I use a turkey baster, I end up uprooting it. So I gave up and just let it do what it wants, which basically is look messy lol. Might have to check out the fluval fake grass.


If I had it, I'd likely not vacuum my tank as much as I do now. Just a light vacuum and let the plants use the waste products. I only vacuum heavily now because the gouramis poo ALOT.



Sena Hansler said:


> For the piece of fluval grass it's 7.00 here (depends which store). Similar to fake grass you can get at the dollarstore (depending which kind it can be real soft!)
> 
> Dwarf hairgrass? May look it up... Would it attach to driftwood? :lol:



I'm not sure. It'd be a neat looking driftwood if it does xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

That's what I was thinking xD I have fake "reptile grass/plant" stuff smushed in the crevice of one piece :lol: Just got five little black neon tetras today as well (as apparently they love the tannins more than most fish? More natural I suppose?). I'm going for a natural looking tank  Live plants would help..


----------



## KaraMc

Here's my new guy, no name yet, in his 1.8 gal tank. :-D


----------



## cowboy

Awesome!


----------



## Tabby216

Sena Hansler said:


> Is there any live plants that look like grass?? I like that look.


chain sword plant looks like grass mine is growing nicely and reminds me of it. Mine will look like this in maybe a few years it is sprouting new plants now


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ooooh  sword plants are also good for me since they are more hardy. :lol:


----------



## cowboy

Looks really cool


----------



## cbarger94

My 2.5 gallon bettawave aquarium, with my double tail halfmoon male Elvis.


----------



## cowboy

Cool house is that a sword plant?


----------



## cbarger94

In the close up yes, that is an old picture. Now the tank looks like the first picture. I didn't have enough light for the sword but my betta loved it. Plus it kept getting caught in my under gravel filter. So now I have silk plants and a moss ball.


----------



## cowboy

You can try a java fern and Anubis if you want a low light no maintenance plant. I just bought a few more. I have an Anubis in a tank I can't keep the light on for hours on end and its doing good


----------



## cbarger94

I tried an Anubis, it didn't make it. I think because my tank has low wattage led lighting and not flourescent. I tied it to a rock with thread and it just slowly died.


----------



## cowboy

That's odd. Maybe the one in my one gallon will eventually die too. It has 4 LEDs operated by battery. The one with the good led lighting, fluval spec its growing.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Dwarf Sag is a good "tunnel" plant. You can buy Micro Swords on a mat from bamaplants.com for $1.00 per square inch. He will cut to size. I'm getting some on Monday and I can tell you if they're worth it.

Wee Willie's section of my 20 long is 90% carpeted. Sometimes I only know where he is because the carpet is moving and I catch a glimpse of a red fin. ;-)


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Haha like a shark!


----------



## FishyFishy89

yeah, undergravel filters are a no-no for plants. they pull down the roots and do more harm than good. They also do very little filtration.


----------



## Polkadot

cowboy said:


> Here's the 2nd reason I'm loving the grass (the 1st is i love the natural look) The guy makes me laugh


:lol:

What a classic photo! Bettas are so funny!

That's a great looking tank too,very pretty,I especially like that grass.


----------



## cowboy

Polkadot said:


> :lol:
> 
> What a classic photo! Bettas are so funny!
> 
> That's a great looking tank too,very pretty,I especially like that grass.


None of my friends are into fish so they just politely smile at the picture. I almost die laughing. Glad someone else sees the humor in it! Thanks for commenting on the tank, I've been wondering if I should change it up (besides buying two more tiny plants) the guy is spoiled


----------



## cowboy

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Dwarf Sag is a good "tunnel" plant. You can buy Micro Swords on a mat from bamaplants.com for $1.00 per square inch. He will cut to size. I'm getting some on Monday and I can tell you if they're worth it.
> 
> Wee Willie's section of my 20 long is 90% carpeted. Sometimes I only know where he is because the carpet is moving and I catch a glimpse of a red fin. ;-)


Sounds really cool. I would love to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Polkadot

cowboy said:


> None of my friends are into fish so they just politely smile at the picture. I almost die laughing. Glad someone else sees the humor in it! Thanks for commenting on the tank, I've been wondering if I should change it up (besides buying two more tiny plants) the guy is spoiled


 
You're welcome,he's a cutie! I really like the look of your tank,it has inspired me to buy some grass type plants for my little boys,they are very spoilt too,as they should be. :-D


----------



## cowboy

Polkadot said:


> You're welcome,he's a cutie! I really like the look of your tank,it has inspired me to buy some grass type plants for my little boys,they are very spoilt too,as they should be. :-D


Great, I'm really glad. I would love to see a picture when your done 

Here's my latest picture showing all the little plants lining the front of the grass. I've made it so the rocks form a pathway around the grass. Do you think I should leave the plants in front or put them in the corners of the grass. Keeping in mind he was hiding at the front this am. Maybe bunch a few in each front corner and one in middle. Gotta stop buying plants!


----------



## FishyFishy89

cowboy said:


> None of my friends are into fish so they just politely smile at the picture. I almost die laughing. Glad someone else sees the humor in it! Thanks for commenting on the tank, I've been wondering if I should change it up (besides buying two more tiny plants) the guy is spoiled


Same here. The only time my best friend giggles at my fish is when they poke her fingers, chase her fingers or, like my betta, acts like her finger is something to fight/flare at.


----------



## TurtleBarb

I'm so grateful for this thread! I was having such heavy guilt about needing to move my betta from a 3 gallon to 1.5 gallons. I'm feeling better as a result of reading some of the successes and support on here.


----------



## cowboy

Glad to hear it turtle!


----------



## Sena Hansler

TurtleBarb, that's why I made this thread. And all the rude comments have been removed to keep this thread encouraging and helpful.


----------



## Polkadot

cowboy said:


> Great, I'm really glad. I would love to see a picture when your done
> 
> Here's my latest picture showing all the little plants lining the front of the grass. I've made it so the rocks form a pathway around the grass. Do you think I should leave the plants in front or put them in the corners of the grass. Keeping in mind he was hiding at the front this am. Maybe bunch a few in each front corner and one in middle. Gotta stop buying plants!


Ooh I love it! I think you should leave it like that,it looks fantastic. :-D

P.S. I would love to post pics of my little boys & their tanks,but unfortunately my camera & computer aren't compatible. :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Does your camera have an SD card? There's converters just for it - igs into USB and then you can put an SD, microSD in it and tah dah!!


----------



## cowboy

Do you have a smart phone that you can take pictures with? Either way post when you can good things are worth waiting for


----------



## Polkadot

No I don't have a smart phone & am not sure about the SD card? As you can tell I'm not very good with technology,lol. I might get a new camera one day,which will hopefully be compatible.But thank you both! :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler

SD card... Should usually be with the area the battery/batteries is/are. Little memory card. Or, it has it's own special spot labelled SD. Even 10-15 year old digital cameras have SD cards... But only hold a small amount.


----------



## cowboy

Stetsons free 2 gallon fluval spec courtesy of the lfs. He's a little stressed out, I will have to watch him but its to be expected. He had a plastic one gallon with no filter. I covered up the water flow with the silk plant. I'm really excited I hated that plastic tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol plastic tanks can be a pain... I always found glass kept a clearer look.


----------



## Polkadot

cowboy said:


> Stetsons free 2 gallon fluval spec courtesy of the lfs. He's a little stressed out, I will have to watch him but its to be expected. He had a plastic one gallon with no filter. I covered up the water flow with the silk plant. I'm really excited I hated that plastic tank.


Looks terrific! Stunning fish too. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------
SD card... Should usually be with the area the battery/batteries is/are. Little memory card. Or, it has it's own special spot labelled SD. Even 10-15 year old digital cameras have SD cards... But only hold a small amount.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh yes of course! Silly me I was thinking of something else. I will see if I can work it like you said.Thanks!


----------



## Bettacrab

Here's my bowl update...


----------



## Sena Hansler

Bamboo is awesome for small tanks/bowls. Natural, real, hardy, and doesn't take over the tank/bowl :lol:

Polkadot, it would be awesome if it works  good little techno-lesson  and don't feel silly. I work at Staples... That means people who know their stuff, know very little, know some things... We get them all and many do not know aboht SD cards as their camrra directly connects to their computer. But newer computers tend to snuff some older cameras :roll: so they get a quick "how to" and it makes their day better.


----------



## Polkadot

Thanks again!


----------



## Skyewillow

Gruffalo's 1.5


----------



## Sena Hansler

Did you make that house?? Lol it's adorable!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I remember making those!!!
But would it really be aquarium safe? I think, I remember you heat the plastic to get it to stay together. Gives off a icky smell when making it. I remember still being able to put my nose on it and smell that scent even years after the product was made.


----------



## Sena Hansler

What's it made of?


----------



## Skyewillow

Perler beads and hot glue, and once it cools down, it doesn't smell. It's one of the few things that I've had no issues with.

Also, I checked about 5 aquarium forums where people have used it before I was willing to risk it. The Gruffalo had enough issues with bad decor.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Considering I still have the fish I made over 12 years ago, and it still smells odd. I, personally, wouldn't have used it in a tank. I remember now, it was a iron that you used to get it to stick together. I think there are other methods for a longer lasting hold over usage.

Here's the product: Perler®

I actually haven't seen anyone else make these in years. I remember making them with my cousin and few friends when we were little. Good times


----------



## Skyewillow

FishyFishy89 said:


> Considering I still have the fish I made over 12 years ago, and it still smells odd. I, personally, wouldn't have used it in a tank. I remember now, it was a iron that you used to get it to stick together. I think there are other methods for a longer lasting hold over usage.
> 
> Here's the product: Perler®
> 
> I actually haven't seen anyone else make these in years. I remember making them with my cousin and few friends when we were little. Good times


they've probably changed it around since then, it's advertised as aquarium safe (which is where I got the idea) and like I said, I checked it out on numerous forums before I was willing to risk it. There have been no problems, and the half a dozen things sitting on my desk right now don't have any smell to them, not even during heating.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=46919


----------



## FishyFishy89

I did not know it was advertised as aquarium safe. But like wise, there are "aquarium safe" products that have failed us. My point is to have caution with everything for our tanks.


----------



## Sena Hansler

It's true. some "safe" things are absolutely terrible.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I mean nothing against your judgment, Skye. Just giving my thoughts. I hope I didn't upset or offend you.


----------



## Skyewillow

I double checked how safe it actually is, and the beads are _currently_* being made of LDPE, a food-grade plastic. (as referenced here.) You can find plastic bins sold as "aquarium grade" on ebay that are made from the same material.

I'm not offended, just a little flustered because I did look into it before I used it, and it seemed like judgement was being passed without looking into the matter further to verify whether or not the formulas used have changed, even though I had mentioned twice that I had reference multiple aquarium sources to make sure.

Other members have bought decor from me, and I didn't want anyone thinking that I was selling them something toxic that would end up killing their fish. I also wouldn't use it in my tanks if it smelled, I lost one fish to bad decor, and the fish in this tank started biting when his ornament went bad. I wouldn't use it on my own fish if it were bad, and if I wouldn't use it personally, I would not be making and selling them to others. And I started making them to sell so others would have a safe alternative to those so-called ornaments like the one that killed my son's betta.

*not saying that they weren't smelly, or non-AQ friendly before.


----------



## FishyFishy89

It's not really worth getting upset about the whole thing. It's just another aquartist expressing concern based off their experiences. Sorry I upset you.


----------



## Skyewillow

FishyFishy89 said:


> It's not really worth getting upset about the whole thing. It's just another aquartist expressing concern based off their experiences. Sorry I upset you.


Right, which is why I wasn't offended. Like I said, just flustered because it didn't seem that anything I said about looking into it was taken into consideration.


----------



## ismintis

This was a very interesting thread to read. But I agree with the opinions of how the size shouldn't matter, but the care and upkeep. I have a 2.6 gallon that I keep in better care than my friend who has a 12 gallon. 

Which brings me to a question: for the people with the mini-bow divided 2.5 gallon, does the divider work well? And I hear the filter is very strong, would it be wise for me to purchase a 2 gallon with a better filter for each fish instead? Even though that would cost me more than double the amount of money.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Stetson is a beautiful Betta and looks great in his tank! And Gruffalo's ornament is too, too cute. I imagine lots of things have changed in 12 years because of awareness and safety standard.

A 2.5 mini bow holds 1.7 gallons after you add substrate and decor so each Betta only has about .75 gallons of water. I'd get a tank for each fish, instead or, if you have the footprint room, divide a five or 10 gallon. Both are cheaper than mini bows.


----------



## Skyewillow

ismintis said:


> Which brings me to a question: for the people with the mini-bow divided 2.5 gallon, does the divider work well? And I hear the filter is very strong, would it be wise for me to purchase a 2 gallon with a better filter for each fish instead? Even though that would cost me more than double the amount of money.


I had it divided once upon a time, and I didn't use the filter that came with it. The reason for that was that it took up all of the surface area on that side of the divider. I didn't even like it with only one betta, so I switched out the filter for a whiper 1-3 gal airline filter.

our fish easily got around the divider, one of my males recently jumped the divider and ended up in the filter to get away from the other male.

you can buy a glass 2.5 for $11-14, craft mesh costs like a couple dollars for a pack of 3-4, and you could make your own lid. I also bought a kritter keeper light for mine, which made it pricier, but without that light, I paid $14 total for a neat little setup. And I really prefer that setup to the minibow, to be honest.


----------



## gracefulchaos

This is a very exciting thread to see. 
I have recently begun keeping betta fish and am interested in learning as much about them and their habits as possible. 
I recently acquired my 3rd betta, a white fish named Gamma. 
Alpha and Beta have gone the way of water, Alpha succumbing to what looked like a heart attack and my poor Beta overrun by a horrible fast moving disease. 
I'm hoping for better luck for Gamma, third time is the charm, right? 
But Gamma seems pretty stressed out in his 4 gallon filter tank. He spends his time, a week now, in the corners, not moving around much and mostly seeming either hyper aggressive or mopey. I am wondering if he is perhaps agoraphobic and would be happier in a smaller still water "vase". Not that my flowers ever got to hang out in 2+ gallon vase, but you know what I mean. 
I'm moving him tomorrow hoping he will prefer the smaller home and at the same time offering me a chance to sterilize and cycle my 4 gallon and 5 gallon tanks. 
I figure if he loves it, he loves it, and that will be his home. If he hates it we will move him after the cycle. 
Beta loved his 5 gallon with a plant and a tower and a bridge, so I think this may just be a personality thing. Gamma managed to get stuck on the leaves of live plants leading me to remove them from his tank for his safety. He is a beautiful but very stupid fish. But I'm going to try silks and see how he handles them, a coffee cup to hide in and a ping pong ball so he can play with the cats (no, not really). A small heater is in place and regular water changes are the plan. 
But honestly I was feeling guilty about moving him to smaller digs. Even if I do think he will be happier, I can't see why he can't just be happy in the larger tank. This forum topic has relieved me to see that he just might really be happy in the smaller tank. 
Wish him luck! and Thank you!


----------



## Skyewillow

Best of luck to Gamma.

It may depend on how much decor was in his 4 gal. Some bettas do well in sparse decor, others have to have barely any swimming room to be happy. It'd be something to try.


----------



## cowboy

Very cute Skyewillow




Skyewillow said:


> Gruffalo's 1.5


----------



## cowboy

Nice of you to say. It's really amazing looking at all the different tanks how each one is special and unique in it's own way and the fish of course just add the final touch! Big tanks are great if you have the room but for us that don't I think everyone is doing a really really good job at fish keeping...




RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Stetson is a beautiful Betta and looks great in his tank! And Gruffalo's ornament is too, too cute. I imagine lots of things have changed in 12 years because of awareness and safety standard.
> 
> A 2.5 mini bow holds 1.7 gallons after you add substrate and decor so each Betta only has about .75 gallons of water. I'd get a tank for each fish, instead or, if you have the footprint room, divide a five or 10 gallon. Both are cheaper than mini bows.


----------



## Skyewillow

cowboy said:


> Very cute Skyewillow


Thank you!


----------



## ismintis

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> A 2.5 mini bow holds 1.7 gallons after you add substrate and decor so each Betta only has about .75 gallons of water. I'd get a tank for each fish, instead or, if you have the footprint room, divide a five or 10 gallon. Both are cheaper than mini bows.


That's really interesting that after you add everything to the tank the fish only have .75 gallons :shock: thanks for informing me! 



Skyewillow said:


> I had it divided once upon a time, and I didn't use the filter that came with it. The reason for that was that it took up all of the surface area on that side of the divider. I didn't even like it with only one betta, so I switched out the filter for a whiper 1-3 gal airline filter.
> 
> our fish easily got around the divider, one of my males recently jumped the divider and ended up in the filter to get away from the other male.
> 
> you can buy a glass 2.5 for $11-14, craft mesh costs like a couple dollars for a pack of 3-4, and you could make your own lid. I also bought a kritter keeper light for mine, which made it pricier, but without that light, I paid $14 total for a neat little setup. And I really prefer that setup to the minibow, to be honest.


I was hearing a lot of fish got through the divider, I hope your fish ended up safe Skye!


I'm thinking of only getting one more fish anyway, so I'll just buy a 2 or 2.6 gallon for one betta. Thank you for your replies!!


----------



## Skyewillow

He's scuffed and scarred and his ego is a little wounded, but otherwise fine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

This is a really good link to bookmark. I have used it quite a bit. It's amazing how much water you lose once substrate and decor are added!

http://www.saltyzoo.com/SaltyCalcs/TankSetupCalc.php


----------



## gracefulchaos

Skyewillow said:


> Best of luck to Gamma.
> 
> It may depend on how much decor was in his 4 gal. Some bettas do well in sparse decor, others have to have barely any swimming room to be happy. It'd be something to try.


After removing the live plants there is really nothing in his 4 gallon but substrate and decorative rocks. But as he was getting stuck I had reasonable concern for his safety. Losing fish to illness or disease is one thing, losing them to a java fern is completely different. 
I'm hopeful though. The move will take place this afternoon. 
I'll keep a close eye on him and see how he handles the new environment over the next few days. I'll remove the silks if the sticking problem persists. Otherwise there isn't really anything in there he can get stuck on. 
Aesthetically it is a beautiful new home. But I figure it doesn't matter how much *I* like it, it matters how much he likes it. 
And for note, after adding everything, silks, coffee cup, beads for the bottom, tiny heater and tiny betta bed there was plenty of room to add in 2 gallons of water and maybe even a little more so he should have plenty of fresh water to swim in. 
I am hopeful. Nervous, but hopeful.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I have had a betta who stopped munching his tail after he was placed in a 1 gallon. :/ But, if it made him better I was willing to do the extra water changes!


----------



## Corrinafishy

I love this thread!!! I have 2 one gallon tanks (only one in use right now) and my fish is as happy as ever! I bought him from a tiny flower shop that had a few bettas in the back. the cups were about 1 quarter of the size of petcos or petsmarts. the fish couldn't even turn around. my fish makes bubble nest all the time and is very active. hes moving into a 2.5 gal in a couple of months also ill try and post pictures soon!


----------



## NikBogdanovich

I actually have a couple 2 gallon tanks, all have heating and aeration, but none currently have a filter. (I will be adding shortly enough, but they do get weekly water cycles.) All three of my bettas love their separate tanks and seem to be thriving just fine. You can tell they get a little antsy when I have to temporarily move them to something smaller for things like tank decor changes, etc. 

Flame the Fish on Fire:



Flash the Lightning Fish:





Flash the Lightning fish's tank at night with his blue moon glow on:



I'm thinking about replacing the glo-gravel with a reeflike substrate but I don't know if it would be compatible with a freshwater tank..any thoughts?

Maxwell Von Fishinstein:



And Max's tank at my office. I am definitely replacing the awful gravel at the bottom with some black sand and river rock.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Replaced ugly gravel with natural river rocks....much better..


And finally, this is Sunny, I'm not really sure about his pattern but he's apparently a delta tail. He's currently in a 1.5 Gallon tank with a whisper filter, but I may move him to a similar setup to my other three boys, as I'm afraid the filter may catch his beautiful tail.


----------



## Sylerwin

sareena79 said:


> HOOO-RAY!!!! someone finally said it
> my "tank" is one of the dreaded vases (GASP!) but here's the deal...
> its a 2gallon vase (I measured!)
> he has a heater (under tank, keeps it at a steady 80deg)
> he has a thermometer
> he has an actively growing pothos plant to filter out toxins
> he has oak leaves in his tank to strengthen his fins
> he gets weekly 100% water changes
> he has a light (daylight and moonlight settings)
> he has a fake plant @ the bottom he loves to hide in and explore
> he is fed once a day and is about to start on a product called Vita-Chem which is supposed to be GREAT for his scales/fins
> HE IS SPOILED ROTTEN!
> b/c he has such long heavy fins he spends most of his day chilling out in his pothos leaves so a bigger tank would probably go to waste on him. he jaunts around when hes feeling froggy then its right back into his roots (oh and he has plenty of surface space to get fresh air)
> heres a pic or 2 (or 3 lol), sorry its crappy I was trying to get the whole thing in there.


Could I get a link to where you bought your heater and light, please?


----------



## Sylerwin

teeneythebetta said:


> Beautiful tanks!
> I do agree- a big tank doesn't make you a better fish keeper.
> There are people who I've heard change their 10 gal tank water 25% once a month!  LIKE YIKES!! Every tank needs changes at least once a week.
> 
> Or take for example, lelei saved some bettas from a YMCA tank, idk the exactly gallonage but I think it was at least 10 gallons, they were living in filthy water with a goldfish and some other random fish, they've healed up nicely with lelei.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Perhaps this tank was cycled? I have a cycled 10 gal with lots of plants, I do 25% once or twice a month, regularly check my water parameters, and vacuum the gravel. Maybe that's what they were doing? If it was uncycled I would say yeah, more water changes or take your betta out and cycle it safely.


----------



## Sylerwin

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Here are my 1 gallon bowls that I had my 3 Bettas in while I was staying at my moms house years ago while recovering from cancer surgery and a bad divorce...
> 
> People told me in nice and not so nice ways that they needed heaters and filters and all that. (I did add plants a little later after this photo was taken) I was so happy just to have them with me and be good for my recovery and something to keep my mind off of my pains. But some ppl made me feel so bad that I was doing it all wrong. But I did change the water every day in all 3 bowls, it was my therapy for after surgery rehab to get my body moving again, doing something.
> 
> These 3 Bettas are the only ones that I have ever owned that lived for many years. I've had Bettas in 5 gallon tanks, 10 Gallon tanks, and a 30 gallon tank and so many end up dead at such a young age for unknown reasons. My "Bowl Bettas" were the most healthy and lived the longest. Starange I know, but true for me in my case.
> 
> Left side: Gary, Middle: Kitty, Right side: Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Chester in the next picture in his 1 gallon tank. Soon though he will be in his new LED 5 gallon tank. It is not done with it's cycle yet like I hoped it would be.


the doily's on the bowls are fantastic, I wouldn't have thought of that


----------



## Sena Hansler

My cycled tanks (NOT planted) always get a twice monthly 30-50% clean.


----------



## cowboy

Kitty whiskers: it looks like you like pumpkins etc. petsmart at least in canada has aquarium pumpkins with a big mouth the fish can swim through. They also have witches etc and I CAN'T FIND A COWBOY BOOT lol how disappointing


----------



## Sylerwin

Beccanne said:


> So I moved my baby Nova onto the coffee table in the living room (he was in the bedroom) because I could tell he was getting lonely, and he is soooo much happier now! I hope this will accelerate his growth, I am so excited to see what he's going to turn out like when he's full grown. He's so tiny right now I can hardly believe it, and his colors change every day! He doesn't have a heater because our apartment stays at 78* and his thermometer reads 76* and he's perfectly happy with that!
> 
> View attachment 68190
> 
> 
> View attachment 68192


Color of your betta is awesome!


----------



## sbrit94

My friend has a crown tail and her tank unfortunately sprang a leak. Now She has a large vase and a very large crystal bowl. She asked me what was better but I can't be sure so I told her I know some people that can help online. 

Anyway here is the vase









and the bowl


----------



## cowboy

I would pick the bowl. Easier to swim up for air and looks like more swimming room.


----------



## sbrit94

Thanks, she just messaged me and said she will use the bowl. But she wants to know if she buys faux cupcakes or candy from HobbyLobby and uses it as a decorations will that be safe for the betta?


----------



## cowboy

Can't help you there sorry


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Probably not.


----------



## sbrit94

Really? I've seen people put toy figures with betta, I didn't know it would be a big problem if she used faux cupcakes...


----------



## peachii

It should be fine, if she buys one she can submerge it for a few days and see if the paint smells or starts to come off before she puts it into the water with the betta. There are a ton of decorations that are water safe, if you just test them out prior to putting them into the tank.

She could also get a certain brand of clear spray paint to cover it and let it dry for a week, then put it into the tank for absolute certain it would be safe for the fish. I'll have to look for the brand but wanting to say Krylon Fusion


----------



## Zenbetta

Aquarius's new planted 1g bowl.


----------



## Sylerwin

Hey guys, I have a question. I recently won a betta fish in a contest, and I'm getting him in a vase with gravel and a fake plant. I have no room for a larger setup for him so if his vase is less than a gallon, I'm moving him to my 1 gal "emergency" tank. I've always used 5gal+ cycled setups so doing a small setup is new for me. I'm out of electrical outlets because of all my current tanks so I think I'll have him in my room, which is the warmest in the house, it's 76F in here right now (I keep it warm because I have a hedgehog and they will hibernate if it's not warm enough). If the vase is at least one gal, I might add a pathos plant or a lace doily as I saw some do in this thread... How often do I do water changes and what percentage for a betta home this size? Thanks guys.


----------



## Sylerwin

sareena79 said:


> HOOO-RAY!!!! someone finally said it
> my "tank" is one of the dreaded vases (GASP!) but here's the deal...
> its a 2gallon vase (I measured!)
> he has a heater (under tank, keeps it at a steady 80deg)
> he has a thermometer
> he has an actively growing pothos plant to filter out toxins
> he has oak leaves in his tank to strengthen his fins
> he gets weekly 100% water changes
> he has a light (daylight and moonlight settings)
> he has a fake plant @ the bottom he loves to hide in and explore
> he is fed once a day and is about to start on a product called Vita-Chem which is supposed to be GREAT for his scales/fins
> HE IS SPOILED ROTTEN!
> b/c he has such long heavy fins he spends most of his day chilling out in his pothos leaves so a bigger tank would probably go to waste on him. he jaunts around when hes feeling froggy then its right back into his roots (oh and he has plenty of surface space to get fresh air)
> heres a pic or 2 (or 3 lol), sorry its crappy I was trying to get the whole thing in there.


Serena, I found the light you have on Amazon but I can't tell--is it battery operated or plug in? Thanks


----------



## Sylerwin

Nevermind, he's not worth the hour drive to pick up so he's going to another home


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sylerwin said:


> Perhaps this tank was cycled? I have a cycled 10 gal with lots of plants, I do 25% once or twice a month, regularly check my water parameters, and vacuum the gravel. Maybe that's what they were doing? If it was uncycled I would say yeah, more water changes or take your betta out and cycle it safely.


Cycled or not, every tank should get a min 50% water change weekly. Nitrates build up in the water column and the only way to remove it effectively is to do water changes. I, personally, have done both weekly 25% and 50% on my 5.5 gallon. My tank is cycled(AND is planted) the inhabitants definitely stayed healthier and happier with weekly 50%. Same thing in my 75 gallon(which is fully planted and cycled). I did 25% and 50% water changes. Stock was obiviously happier with weekly 50% as opposed to weekly 25%

Note: tanks smaller than 3 gallons should receive bi weekly 50% water changes or a weekly 100%.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

I give mine weekly 100%
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sylerwin

FishyFishy89 said:


> Cycled or not, every tank should get a min 50% water change weekly. Nitrates build up in the water column and the only way to remove it effectively is to do water changes. I, personally, have done both weekly 25% and 50% on my 5.5 gallon. My tank is cycled(AND is planted) the inhabitants definitely stayed healthier and happier with weekly 50%. Same thing in my 75 gallon(which is fully planted and cycled). I did 25% and 50% water changes. Stock was obiviously happier with weekly 50% as opposed to weekly 25%
> 
> Note: tanks smaller than 3 gallons should receive bi weekly 50% water changes or a weekly 100%.


...I'll have to buy more buckets.... lol


----------



## Inkwell

This might be a little un related, but I have an empty 2.5 gal tank. I should still cycle it before putting fish in, right?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Cycling smaller tanks is very difficult. Regardless of cycling, you'd still need to do weekly 100%.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Personally for anything a gallon and under I do water changes every other day (or every day). I have used 0.5 gallons only as quarantines (people give them to me because "they don't use it since their fish died" :roll and those I do 100% daily. Mainly because ammonia really gathers up fast in small tanks.

Speaking of water changes my 30 gallon is due 

For those who have test kits check something out. Mainly just ammonia testing. Got a couple containers? Fill one to be 0.5, and another 1 gallon. Each day put a very (couple flakes?) small pinch of fish food (or a couple pellets) which won't accurately be like fish poo but will be close enough. 

Leave them for two days, test ammonia. Leave it for a week and test ammonia. Would you want to leave it for a month, only adding water to replace what has been evaporated?


----------



## FishyFishy89

That is true Sena. I rarely have anything in a tank less than 5.5 gallons. I did try to put Spike in a 2.5 gallon to move him closer to me when he was looking depressed. But then Kitty saw him -.-


----------



## ao

Inkwell said:


> This might be a little un related, but I have an empty 2.5 gal tank. I should still cycle it before putting fish in, right?


Or you can try a planted aquarium with fast growing plants!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Actually, cycling small tanks are quite easy, as long as you do the right changes.  It's easier to do a fishless, so I would go to that route. 

But I do agree, bigger tanks are easier to maintain.


----------



## FishyFishy89

LebronTheBetta said:


> Actually, cycling small tanks are quite easy, as long as you do the right changes.  It's easier to do a fishless, so I would go to that route.
> 
> But I do agree, bigger tanks are easier to maintain.


From the experienced fish keepers I speak with, they say the smaller tanks are much more difficult(fishless or not) because there aren't many filters made for tanks smaller than 3 gallons. Tanks that come supplied(or that you can find filters for) are much easier to cycle because the filter holds most of the BB. I had a Tom Internal filter for my 2.5 gallon. I liked it alot and wish it never kicked the bucket. I cannot find it in stores anymore


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You can order TOM filters ship to store from Wal-Mart.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> From the experienced fish keepers I speak with, they say the smaller tanks are much more difficult(fishless or not) because there aren't many filters made for tanks smaller than 3 gallons. Tanks that come supplied(or that you can find filters for) are much easier to cycle because the filter holds most of the BB. I had a Tom Internal filter for my 2.5 gallon. I liked it alot and wish it never kicked the bucket. I cannot find it in stores anymore


Huh.

Why doesn't anyone use sponge filters? Great for colony media, current issues, and it's quiet. I thought they were the best filters; well, for long-finned fish that is.


----------



## ao

LebronTheBetta said:


> Huh.
> 
> Why doesn't anyone use sponge filters? Great for colony media, current issues, and it's quiet. I thought they were the best filters; well, for long-finned fish that is.


i thought mine was noiiiisyyyyyy!
i love my azoo for my 1 gallon! being able to plant the hob is a big plus for meeee <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sokkasmom

Ohhh i love all the tanks in here! and now i dont feel so bad that i have all 3 of mine in "small"tanks. Sokka would probly do better in an even smaller tank than what he is in now, he seams daunted by all the space he has. Where my newest male Arii loves to dahs around his tank watching me walk around, he even flares at the cats. My lil girl Cameino is in a fish bowl and she loves it, constantly swimming and checking things out. so glad there are more people who have bettas in small tanks. Yeah its more work, but its worth it for me. I dont have to spend a lot of time looking for my bettas in a big tank this way.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

aokashi said:


> i thought mine was noiiiisyyyyyy!
> i love my azoo for my 1 gallon! being able to plant the hob is a big plus for meeee <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Really? I hate having so many brands over one item. (toilet paper for example)

I heard so many good things about the azoo palms, I'm going to buy that soon. ^.^


----------



## Sena Hansler

For sponge filters the Tetra Whisper 10 air pump I find is nice and quiet. However I have heard the larger ones may be more noisy...


----------



## ao

I got the whisper ten... used it once, couldnt sleep cos the silly thing was so noisy...and gave it away XD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sena Hansler

Wow really?! The ones (4..5...6? Lol) I had that were allowed in main rooms were those ones those ones because the old ones (old tetra ones xD) sounded like either beehives or metal clanging against a glass jar of pennies or something. Mine were barely a hum sound. Though as they got older they tended to get a little louder, and less strong.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

I have a slim filter s15 and I don't hear it at all, it's in the quietest room in my house, my office.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I had a slim filter.... It was amazing! I loved it. Hard to find here though.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Have you tried amazon? That's where I got mine


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'm in Canada. Check out how lame www.Amazon.ca is. Amazon.com is so much better but won't ship to Canada. Found so much stuff I'd like to have on there and can't have it! lol


----------



## sbrit94

Just got Copper a bigger home.. Its a bowl but its somewhere between 1 and 2 gallons. Its better than the near 1 gallon he was in temp... because he managed to get through a divider >:|. I think he'll be happy in it. Just need to add plants and the heater


----------



## Skyewillow

Sena Hansler said:


> I'm in Canada. Check out how lame www.Amazon.ca is. Amazon.com is so much better but won't ship to Canada. Found so much stuff I'd like to have on there and can't have it! lol


Have any American friends that you trust?

I've relayed a couple of items to one of the Canadian members on here. Just because I thought it was bull roar that they wouldn't ship up there... it's not like it costs THAT much! bleh!

I upgraded all of my boys to 2.5's recently, it makes maintenance a liiiiiittle simpler for me.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

I've done the same for uk and ca friends.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Not really lol! 

Yeah to ship IN canada, is ridiculous. But US to canada is decent.


----------



## cowboy

I just ordered an outflow pump with nozzles for my free lfs spec. The part was 3.00 on hagens website, with shipping it was 30 something. I googled and came across amazon.ca. The part was 9.00 with 10% off and free shipping to Canada. Total came to 8.04. I ordered it on aug 9 and received it this past Thursday (less than two weeks) I will definitely order from this seller again "Pete's pets" worth looking into


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well for me it's a range of items I needed (depending what you are looking for, amazon.ca will have it) unfortunately Amazon.ca never had it :roll: And eBay can be ridiculous for shipping sometimes :lol: I happen to not live in the city so anything I want or need is a 40.00 gas trip there :lol: 

One item I wanted (before I realized it was amazon.com) I needed for my guinea pigs, and the cage was cheaper (and larger) than anything in store. Couldn't ship to me, and Amazon.ca did not have anything x.x


----------



## FishyFishy89

I've ordered from Canada and it took FOREVER to get to my home. Granted, it was the holidays. So that probly didn't help either.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I opt for "I hope Big Al's has it and can ship it!" :lol: Everything in petsmart I need is usually "In store only" blah... lol. And yeah it does take forever to ship anything (within Canada). USA to Canada is... rather fast. Well, for me it usually is.


----------



## Skyewillow

it takes about 2-3 weeks either way between Syriiven and I. It actually takes less time from the UK to the US


----------



## BatCakes

As said before, I think it matters mainly about the preference of the betta, and the fact that the owner takes good care of the fish, regardless of size. 

It's also about what would count as a "permanent home". If someone knows enough about bettas and keeps them in a 1 gallon, knowing to change the water every day/ every other day, etc, I'd say that's fine. But to most people, I would tell them that a betta NEEDS a heater, cover, and probably at 2.5 gallon tank or bigger, because I'd rather someone be confident a betta will be more happy than this, rather then them think that keeping a betta in a tiny bowl with no heater, and doing water changes once a week is enough, and keep them in that their entire lives. 

I've comfortably kept my fish in a 1.5 gallon, and clean the water often and see no problems with this, though since I will have the money/space, I think I might upgrade him to a 3 or a 5, not because I think he NEEDS it, haha. 

This is my fish, Ziggy Stardust, in his 1.5 gallon.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Nice pictures!!  I agree "need" is the human's way of controlling other human. Sorry, but truly. Though some facts (like heaters) are a true need, a "NEED 5 gallons minimum" is over the top.


----------



## Sokkasmom

This is arii's tank. It's a 1 gal and he loves it.


----------



## ANHEL123

just decided to updated the thread ...Observing all my fishy i came to conclusion that my 3 bettas in one gall tanks are happier then others in 2.5 gall tanks. I do full water changes about every 6 days for one gallons tank and they live long and happy lives. At the same time i had my 3.5 years old in 2.5 gall with fin rot, with the same water changes :shock: And my 4 years old died of dropsy a month ago . And my 2.5 y old(5 gall tank) is severely bloated right now. Btw way my oldest betta(5.4 y old ) lives in one gall:shock:


----------



## finn17

Sorry about your 4 year old
Besides doing full water changes every 6 days, how many 50%s do you do?


----------



## dramaqueen

My oldest lived in a 1.5 gallon before I had to give him up. He was 4 years old.


----------



## logisticsguy

ANHEL123 said:


> just decided to updated the thread ...Observing all my fishy i came to conclusion that my 3 bettas in one gall tanks are happier then others in 2.5 gall tanks. I do full water changes about every 6 days for one gallons tank and they live long and happy lives. At the same time i had my 3.5 years old in 2.5 gall with fin rot, with the same water changes :shock: And my 4 years old died of dropsy a month ago . And my 2.5 y old(5 gall tank) is severely bloated right now. Btw way my oldest betta(5.4 y old ) lives in one gall:shock:


I think this is an important post. I have betta in tanks ranging from 1g to 30g. Properly cared for a betta can do very well in small containers. Some of my fish prefer small spaces others do better in 10g. My sister in law has a betta in a vase that is almost 5 years old. I do not recommend vases but to say its cruel is a reach and I quit bugging her about it because her fish hated the 10g I gave her.


----------



## Trippshep

Hello  
I really like this thread because I am one who has been yelled at for how I keep my fish. 
I have 21 betts fish. 12 males and 9 females. My males are kept in 1.5 gallons (glass containers from Walmart or 1 gallon critter keepers). One of my males is in a 20 gallon, two that have there own 3 gallon tanks and one in a divided ten gallon. I love all my fish a lot and I do water changes every Saturday. Honestly I don't think small tanks are bad, but they need to be cleaned weekly. Most people don't realize that.


----------



## Tree

WHOOO go you all! I had a 1 gallon for my past bettas but I did upgrade to a 2.6 and a 3 gallon. not sure if the 2.6 qualifies for this thread hehe. but I got yelled at for having my bettas in the 2.6 and 3 gallons as well. x_x I mean if you take the time to care for them and get the right things, who cares if they are in a small tank? a lot of bettas like the smaller tanks. =) and at least they are not in those cups at the stores.


----------



## ANHEL123

well i think you need to experienced something to know about it. If i would not experienced and doing what i am doing i might think that it is wrong. I used to say NO NO NO when someone recommended to do full 100% water changes, util i decide to try it and now it is best for my bettas. So everything comes with experience I also try to feed them varieties of food and i never miss their water changes.
I also want to say that betta life span also depends on many other factors though including breeding genetics. I have betta that older than 5 years old ,but the one that i bought the same day and fed the same food, did the same water changes died more than 2 years ago. 
Oh and Tree i got yelled at for saying about smaller tanks and full water changes on yahooanswers all the time, it so frustrating. And also 2.5 -3 gall tanks are really good size too , so you got it right


----------



## ANHEL123

finn17 said:


> Sorry about your 4 year old
> Besides doing full water changes every 6 days, how many 50%s do you do?


finn i don't do 50% water changes. I just do full water changes. Embarrassed to say but i don't even know how to do 50% water change. I am afraid to hurt my bettas if i would pour the water over them.


----------



## Tree

ANHEL123 said:


> well i think you need to experienced something to know about it. If i would not experienced and doing what i am doing i might think that it is wrong. I used to say NO NO NO when someone recommended to do full 100% water changes, util i decide to try it and now it is best for my bettas. So everything comes with experience I also try to feed them varieties of food and i never miss their water changes.
> I also want to say that betta life span also depends on many other factors though including breeding genetics. I have betta that older than 5 years old ,but the one that i bought the same day and fed the same food, did the same water changes died more than 2 years ago.
> Oh and Tree i got yelled at for saying about smaller tanks and full water changes on yahooanswers all the time, it so frustrating. And also 2.5 -3 gall tanks are really good size too , so you got it right


Gah, it seems like most of the people that yell at you because of the tank size, does not have any clue on how to take care of a betta in general. like for instance, I see some of the people that rant about tank size and they have unhealthy bettas. Like they have no clue their fish has fin rot and whatnot. as in the owner that is taking very well care of their betta in a 1 gallon has a beautiful looking betta. <3 

it's all about the care. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Aluyasha

I am very excited to see this thread, I usually have larger tanks but currently two of my tanks are under 2 gallons and to be honest I have been apprehensive about posting pictures of them because I do not want to hear all the negative comments about their sizes.
Vitellius in his 1.5 gallon:

Sejanus and his 1 gallon:

Both have live plants.


----------



## ANHEL123

Love your tanks! lol i am glad, i decided to update the thread .


----------



## Tikibirds

I have one that I havent used in a while. I set it up with lots of plants because Derpy Fins had a damaged swim bladder. If he didnt rest under something, he would float up to the top on his side.










and I think this is a 2 gallon??


----------



## kman

Hiya! Glad to see this thread, as it’s great for setup ideas for my new tank. I hope this is ok for a first / intro post!

I previously had a Betta in a tiny Lee’s Betta Keeper (maybe ½ gal, at best?). He was marvelous, and lived on my desk at the office for over 7 years before he got sick (swim bladder issue, couldn’t swim down anymore) and passed after a couple of weeks, in spite of all kinds of attempted remedies. But prior to that, he was healthy and happy for a nice long time. There was no tank heater, but the office (large corporate skyscraper) is nicely temperature controlled here in SoCal, so temps were nice and stable. No filters or anything, but regular water changes. He had a little “betta bulb” (unknown plant species) that grew into a plant he loved. (The plant did ok, but never really “thrived” in that small, unlit bowl.) I sure miss the little fella. He was great entertainment, and the whole office adored him... anyone walking by my desk always got a show!  The most personality I’ve EVER seen in a fish, by far. He really enjoyed watching me work (which is good, because I work a lot). I think having something interesting to look at (me, mostly) and frequent interaction kept him clearly happy and engaged, even in a small living environment like that. I would bring him home for any absences longer than a three day weekend and for extended holidays, so he didn’t have to go too long without feeding. (People at work fought over the right to feed him when I went on vacations!) It was heartbreaking to lose him, but at least he had a nice long life.









(_This pic was taken before I switched to the live plant, sadly, I don’t think I ever got one when the live plant was in there and doing well._)

But enough reminiscing.

It’s been nearly 6 months since little Bates passed, and I’m finally ready for another betta. This time, I’m going a little bit bigger. I can’t have a large setup on my desk, but I’ve ordered the Fluval Spec (2 gals but most reports say it’s really 1.5 gals) which should arrive in 2 days, and I’m looking forward to figuring out how best to get it set up. (I also have a Marina C10 10w heater coming, and a thermometer.) I figure I’ll wait until the new year before I purchase the new betta, both to avoid concern about care during an upcoming vacation and holiday office closures, and so I have plenty of time (a month) to get the new tank set up, established and ready for occupancy!

I would love to have some live plants in this tank, although I don’t want to overdo it. Any recommendations? I’d prefer plants that I can find at a local PetCo/PetSmart, since shipping small aquatic plants is absurdly expensive, but I’ll order online if that’s really the only way to get the best results. I need to be able to clean the tank easily, so can’t overdo it. I like a clean, uncluttered-looking tank. An NPT (check out my lingo... I’ve been doing some reading here! LOL) seems perfect from a maintenance POV, but frankly I don’t think the Spec’s little built-in light will support a huge amount of plantlife, and I don’t think I can add supplemental lighting without it looking hinky and getting annoyed looks from the powers that be.

And finally, as to inhabitants, while before I had only my little betta, this time, based on reading I’ve done, I think I’d love to have a betta, an African dwarf frog or two, maybe some shrimp, and a mystery snail or two to help with the cleaning. Does that sound like a reasonable setup? I’m not sure about the shrimp but I’ve read a report from a guy who had the betta-frog-snail combo in the same Spec tank with good results, so I think that should be very feasible.

Any tips or recommendations would be gratefully appreciated! I’m REALLY excited to get this cool little tank set up!


----------



## Survivor2013

ANHEL123 said:


> finn i don't do 50% water changes. I just do full water changes. Embarrassed to say but i don't even know how to do 50% water change. I am afraid to hurt my bettas if i would pour the water over them.


How i do 50 is i dump out close to half the water. I use a baby nose bulb to clean out the poo and stuff on the bottom. It suctions like a vacuum and works perfectly in my one gallon. Plus the suction is never strong enough to pull at my betta.


----------



## riorider

Im in college and would like to get a smaller tank. Preferably a 1g with some sort of airstone or filter. Also somthing cheap would be best. Let me know what tanks you guys suggest.


----------



## MsAqua

I have 6 gals in a 10 gallon tank. Then each of the 7 boys are in tanks that are less than 2 gallons. That's what I could afford for each of them. And until I save up some money, I don't plan to upgrade to bigger tanks. 
And all of them seem happy and healthy in their small tanks. I haven't had any issues with the small tanks. ​


----------



## Trippshep

I think those tanks are amazing. 
Here are some of mine
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas052_zps73b36571.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas066_zps759b720f.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas061_zps0350bd24.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas060_zpsc36c0de7.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas059_zps4b2abb8c.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas058_zps293ef560.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas057_zpsd1785184.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas056_zpsf4c7e86c.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas055_zps9abbc859.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas054_zps6f4bead2.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Bree-luvs-gsd/Bree-luvs-gsd002/bettas053_zpsd1196c1d.jpg


----------



## riorider

MsAqua said:


> I have 6 gals in a 10 gallon tank. Then each of the 7 boys are in tanks that are less than 2 gallons. That's what I could afford for each of them. And until I save up some money, I don't plan to upgrade to bigger tanks.
> And all of them seem happy and healthy in their small tanks. I haven't had any issues with the small tanks. ​


Do you like the corner tanks with the white lid? do they have a light? I saw them at petsmart and was wondering


----------



## FishyFishy89

riorider said:


> Do you like the corner tanks with the white lid? do they have a light? I saw them at petsmart and was wondering


I dont think they have a light. I've had one of them before. A long while back...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## riorider

FishyFishy89 said:


> I dont think they have a light. I've had one of them before. A long while back...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did you like it?


----------



## Survivor2013

riorider said:


> Do you like the corner tanks with the white lid? do they have a light? I saw them at petsmart and was wondering


I have the corner tank too. It's pretty simple. It's a one gallon. Petsmart sells it in a kit and just the tank. It's easy to clean. My betta has always liked it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

riorider said:


> Did you like it?


I liked it at the time. But I got interested in live plants and not having a light source didn't work well with it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ANHEL123

*Survivor* thank for an explanation of 50% water changes IMO based on my experience i really think that its better just do full water change once a wk without partials. I don't like to use or put anything in the tank (siphon) i am cleaning ocd so always afraid to contaminate the tank. 

*riorider* if you will get one gall or 1.5 gall i would not recommend to put the filter in. And about airstone not sure because i never had one but i would think it might stress him out. Not sure about it. I would not put airpump though. If it might or might not stress him out he might start bite the tail . 

*kman* I would also not recommend to get a filter. You already said it..your betta live 7 years without it. So for that size of the tank i would not get a filter. And about the temperature , don't get crazy about it. Some people recommending 80* or even warmer that i think unnecessary . There is more chance to get infection with the warmer temperature.
I have 3 bettas at work that live in lower temperature. I always hesitate how low because a lot of people will say that its wrong. But all 3 bettas are old.


----------



## Asiakp

Wow everyones tanks are so pretty! Its obvious everyone loves their bettas a lot! Here are my two smallest aquariums. My husband ordered them for my birthday and I didn't have the heart to tell him I thought there were a little on the small side so I put my dumbo ear boy in one and my crowntail boy in the other... So far though, the boys seem to love it! I haven't had a chance to do much with them yet. I just got finished decorating my 26 gallon sorority for my gals, so that sapped a lot of my creative energy!

2.2 gallon wall mounted porthole from bayshore, with my crowntail Gyrados
And 2.2 rectangle wall mounted from bayshores, with my EE boy Slowpoke


----------



## AGUILAR3

Walmart Brandy vase set up 6mo ago.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_RFcNUnl1o


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XquCj8Rbajs


----------



## Asiakp

Oh my goodness those look amazing! You have a lot of creativity! I would never have thought a simple brandy glass could look so awesome!


----------



## kman

AGUILAR3 said:


> Walmart Brandy vase set up 6mo ago.


Beautiful setup!

Do you worry about them jumping out, with no cover? I've always been told bettas can be jumpers, so I've always kept them in a covered tank or bowl. Mine jumped out once, although that was during a feeding so I was right there.

Also, this is a small NPT, right? How often do you change the water and clean? Looks sparkly clean.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Thanks.


I was told since day one that Bettas jump and in the 3 years Ive had them, I have yet to see one of my bettas jump out....and I fill my tanks to the top too. I read a lot about members training their Bettas to jump while feeding so that may be the main culprit. 

As far as cleaning, I don't clean at all. I had a brighter 13w light that was giving me hints of hair algae around the base of the bowl but once I switched to a 10w cfl and raised it up to 8" above the water line, all is good. All I do is skim the top with airline tubing and change 20% every week..if that. Not that I have to but since I'm siphoning poop out of the bare bottom betta tanks, I might as well do this one too. The plants do most of the work


----------



## kman

AGUILAR3 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I was told since day one that Bettas jump and in the 3 years Ive had them, I have yet to see one of my bettas jump out....and I fill my tanks to the top too. I read a lot about members training their Bettas to jump while feeding so that may be the main culprit.
> 
> As far as cleaning, I don't clean at all. I had a brighter 13w light that was giving me hints of hair algae around the base of the bowl but once I switched to a 10w cfl and raised it up to 8" above the water line, all is good. All I do is skim the top with airline tubing and change 20% every week..if that. Not that I have to but since I'm siphoning poop out of the bare bottom betta tanks, I might as well do this one too. The plants do most of the work


That's great! I may have to copy your setup for my new tank.  Where do you get your plants? What is your substrate, under the gravel, that the plants are growing in?


----------



## FishyFishy89

All fish jump. But most times they only jump if they see food above the water surface or they are stressed or trying to escape water conditions that are not accurate for them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AGUILAR3

kman said:


> That's great! I may have to copy your setup for my new tank.  Where do you get your plants? What is your substrate, under the gravel, that the plants are growing in?


3/4" Miracle Grow organic potting soil topped with 3/4" of gravel/sand. Plants were bought at http://ckfishworld.com/


more info found here 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575


----------



## Betta Nut

Here's Remy when he was in his 1 gallon. I've since moved him into a 3 gallon, this one is waiting now for a new baby betta


----------



## Betta Nut

hah... I looked at the videos with your post Aguilar, very nice! And sure enough, in comments was someone dissing it saying bettas need at least 10 gallons.... pffffft. Never fails, eh? I think some people hear things, then use it to act superior and more intelligent than they really are.
I read every page now on this thread, and have concluded if a betta is healthy and active, and is getting his home well taken care of, nothing else matters.
Lovely tanks and bowls everyone


----------



## AGUILAR3

I didn't even notice lol


I commend those who strive to keep their Bettas in huge planted and covered tanks but, IMHO, it would be like me talking crap to those that live in apartments and only take their dogs out to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Lodie

I think I posted my work buddy's tank before, but I've changed it up several times and think I finally have it the way I want it. It's a 2.5 gal with my red HM, Tyrion and his snail buddy, half fake/half live plants. It's so great to have this tank sitting next to me all day at work. So comforting for me and I think for him, too. He's definitely developed more of a personality than any of my six other bettas.





And this is my 2.5 gal shrimp tank. Started out with 6 tiny RCS's and now have probably around 20-30. I pull some out and distribute among my 3 bigger tanks periodically. When I bought the shrimp and some plants, two itty bitty baby guppies hitchhiked and they are in here, too. They have grown and reproduced and now I have 10 new baby guppies! Oh, darn, I guess I'll have to get another tank for guppies now.


----------



## Bettajim

I will have to post picts later, I currently have 2 bettas. My 3rd died after 2 years..... 

Currently I have one in my 64 gallon community tank with 3 ryukins and White Cloud Mtn minnows. heat is in the 70's with no heater......

My other is in a 2 1/2 gallon heated filtered tank. There is an otto in it as well.

I have all live plants, my 10 gallon had 3 Black moores in it. I will add another betta to this one later this week.


----------



## LittleRose

Both of mine are 2gal. Heated, but not filtered. I do 2 water changes per week 1-100% and 1- 50% change. I'd love them to both have planted 5gal but I don't have the space or the money for that, maybe some day! They may not be the biggest tanks out there, but coming from a petstore surely they're the biggest ones they've ever swam in. I like to think that they're better off than most other bettas living in the dorms that live in itttyyy bittty unheated bowls/vases. 

Vye's tank



Rosie's bowl (jar from walmart)

It looks like a crazy amount of gravel but really its not- since its technically a cookie jar, the bottom is curved up/has a hump in the middle so it makes it look like alot in the picture really its like an inch or less. Also, I don't fill it as far as I could because 1. it doesn't have a top I don't want her jumping and 2. she likes to swim along the sides and will freak out if she swims up along the side and is under the lip and cant reach air (she may not be the smartest fish lol)


----------



## Survivor2013

LittleRose said:


> Both of mine are 2gal. Heated, but not filtered. I do 2 water changes per week 1-100% and 1- 50% change. I'd love them to both have planted 5gal but I don't have the space or the money for that, maybe some day! They may not be the biggest tanks out there, but coming from a petstore surely they're the biggest ones they've ever swam in. I like to think that they're better off than most other bettas living in the dorms that live in itttyyy bittty unheated bowls/vases.
> 
> Vye's tank
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie's bowl (jar from walmart)
> 
> It looks like a crazy amount of gravel but really its not- since its technically a cookie jar, the bottom is curved up/has a hump in the middle so it makes it look like alot in the picture really its like an inch or less. Also, I don't fill it as far as I could because 1. it doesn't have a top I don't want her jumping and 2. she likes to swim along the sides and will freak out if she swims up along the side and is under the lip and cant reach air (she may not be the smartest fish lol)


Mine is so used to how far I fill it too. If I fill it higher, you'll see him keep swimming up to the old fill line and then back to the bottom. I find him sitting on the bottom gasping. I will hold food over the top. He will swim up to the old line. He stops then just swims up as fast as he can. Almost always jumps out the water.


----------



## kman

I finally have a star attraction resident in the Fluval Spec (2gal) I've been setting up for the past 3 weeks!

Meet Smaug, the Dragonscale Crowntail Betta:










*Flora:*
Anubias Nana (_Anubias barteri v. 'Nana'_)
Crypt Parva (_Cryptocoryne parva_)
Dwarf Hair Grass (_Eleocharis acicularis_)
Duckweed (_Lemna minor_)

*Fauna:*
1 Dragonscale Crown Tail Betta (_betta splendens_) (male)
2 Neon Tetras (_Paracheirodon innesi_)
1 Zebra Nerite Snail (_Neritina natalensis_)
1 Olive Spotted Nerite Snail (_Neritina natalensis_)
4 Ghost Shrimp (_Palaemonetes paludosus_)

*Substrate:*
CaribSea Eco-Complete

*Ferts:*
Flourish
Flourish Excel
Oscocote Plus capsules (en route)

Come Thursday he'll be making the trek to my office to assume his permanent place of glory on my desk. :-D


----------



## Flaire

I have two 1 gal tanks, and a 1.5-2 gal vase with bettas. Where could I find affordable heaters that wouldn't fry them? 
My room currently stays at about 70-74 degrees in the winter.


----------



## kman

Flaire said:


> I have two 1 gal tanks, and a 1.5-2 gal vase with bettas. Where could I find affordable heaters that wouldn't fry them?
> My room currently stays at about 70-74 degrees in the winter.


Honestly, with that air temp, I wouldn't bother with a heater just for a couple of degrees. Betta should be fine at those temps, as long as they truly stay there and don't go lower. (they'll be fine down to the mid-60s, for short periods of time, but I wouldn't want to go much below that)

If you do get a heater, you'll need to be somewhat vigilant, and get as small a heater as possible, IMO (like 10w max). In such a small tank, if the heater fails on, the temps can spike quickly with so little water to warm up. I've had good luck with the Marina C10, which keeps my 2gal Spec tank at a solid 78 degrees.


----------



## Flaire

kman said:


> Honestly, with that air temp, I wouldn't bother with a heater just for a couple of degrees. Betta should be fine at those temps, as long as they truly stay there and don't go lower. (they'll be fine down to the mid-60s, for short periods of time, but I wouldn't want to go much below that)
> 
> If you do get a heater, you'll need to be somewhat vigilant, and get as small a heater as possible, IMO (like 10w max). In such a small tank, if the heater fails on, the temps can spike quickly with so little water to warm up. I've had good luck with the Marina C10, which keeps my 2gal Spec tank at a solid 78 degrees.


Okay, I wasn't too sure. Thank you! I think I may just end up waiting it out to see if I end up getting 2.5s for them, and if so, I'll get heaters. If not, glad to know that they'll be fine without!


----------



## Tree

My 1 gallon tank that has plant trimming and my new betta! 8D the stems in the front were from my sisters tank...she thought they were dead cause they were loosing leaves and threw them out. x_x I freaked out at her saying that, that will happen when they need to adapt to the water... I hope they survive now that they were in the trash for a while. she must have shocked them?


----------



## FishyFishy89

What are the stems? I'm trying to picture what types have those stalks, but I cannot remember.


----------



## Tree

It's a Bacopa Carolina: http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Bacopa-Carolina-EASY-PLANT_p_25.html


----------



## Tree

the plant stems are growing buds in my 1 gallon tank! =D and I added more driftwood in it too:


----------



## Sathori

This tank was Panther Lilly's old tank, a 1.5gal that I had kicking around from when I was a kid. Panther Lilly has since been upgraded to a 3gal, but I gave his old tank to my friend when I bought her a betta the other day.
View attachment 272482



This tank is Gray's 1.5gal tank. It's what I could afford when I bought him on a whim. I saw him, I fell in love with him, I bought him. You all know how it goes  He seems very happy in it and I'm happy with it.
View attachment 272490


----------



## Tree

I love how you have the tanks themed to their colors Sathori! 8D


----------



## Sathori

Tree said:


> I love how you have the tanks themed to their colors Sathori! 8D


Haha thanks ^_^
I find it really brings out their colours. Especially Gray's tank. He is white/black, but turns blue in the right light. The blue rocks help bring that out


----------



## samcripp

This is Killa, he is currently on a 2.5 Gallon tank. This Friday he will be moving to a divided 10 gallon tank. I'll post pictures of that too later.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

LittleRose said:


> Both of mine are 2gal. Heated, but not filtered. I do 2 water changes per week 1-100% and 1- 50% change. I'd love them to both have planted 5gal but I don't have the space or the money for that, maybe some day! They may not be the biggest tanks out there, but coming from a petstore surely they're the biggest ones they've ever swam in. I like to think that they're better off than most other bettas living in the dorms that live in itttyyy bittty unheated bowls/vases.
> 
> Vye's tank
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie's bowl (jar from walmart)
> 
> It looks like a crazy amount of gravel but really its not- since its technically a cookie jar, the bottom is curved up/has a hump in the middle so it makes it look like alot in the picture really its like an inch or less. Also, I don't fill it as far as I could because 1. it doesn't have a top I don't want her jumping and 2. she likes to swim along the sides and will freak out if she swims up along the side and is under the lip and cant reach air (she may not be the smartest fish lol)


I have that same jar! My betta loved it. I only moved him into a bigger tank because his plants were a little too happy in there too and it got a little too overgrown.


----------



## Tree

I cleaned up my photobucket and the picture went missing, here it is again. ^^ My little girl perch in her 1 gallon filtered heated and planted tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Those stems are looking very nice now!


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Those stems are looking very nice now!


well not really ^^; those died due to the stress of being in the trash, these are from another tank. =P


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> well not really ^^; those died due to the stress of being in the trash, these are from another tank. =P


oh! LOL XD


----------



## Tree

Sooooo I broke down and bought Perch a 1.5 gallon. here is her new set up. =) can't wait until the plants grow in. =D


----------



## 2muttz

Love this ~ so very zen looking. And that is an awesome rock ledge background! It really looks 3d. I haven't seen that one before.



Tree said:


> Sooooo I broke down and bought Perch a 1.5 gallon. here is her new set up. =) can't wait until the plants grow in. =D


----------



## Tree

2muttz said:


> Love this ~ so very zen looking. And that is an awesome rock ledge background! It really looks 3d. I haven't seen that one before.


thank you! 8D and yeah that background really does look 3D. =O


----------



## Sathori

Tree - where did you get that background? Did it come with the tank?

I've been looking for a nice background for my 1.5gal tank for Gray since he is obsessed with the back of the tank (I think he sees his reflection when the tank light is on). I would just keep the light off, but it gets dark very quickly around here and I like seeing my fish xD


----------



## konstargirl

When I use to have Miyavi, he lived in a 2 gallon hex tank. ><


----------



## kman

Sathori said:


> Tree - where did you get that background? Did it come with the tank?
> 
> I've been looking for a nice background for my 1.5gal tank for Gray since he is obsessed with the back of the tank (I think he sees his reflection when the tank light is on). I would just keep the light off, but it gets dark very quickly around here and I like seeing my fish xD


FWIW, I recently saw photos a tank that looked AMAZING with a similar background, but one big difference: It wasn't a "background"!

A few slate tiles, a hammer, and some krazy glue gel, and you can MAKE a real rock background just like that one. Just break the tiles into appropriately-sized pieces (takes a little practice, but still not a big deal for a small tank), and start gluing them together to make a sheet.


----------



## Tree

kman said:


> FWIW, I recently saw photos a tank that looked AMAZING with a similar background, but one big difference: It wasn't a "background"!
> 
> A few slate tiles, a hammer, and some krazy glue gel, and you can MAKE a real rock background just like that one. Just break the tiles into appropriately-sized pieces (takes a little practice, but still not a big deal for a small tank), and start gluing them together to make a sheet.


I have seen that on here! it's awesome 8D


----------



## Sathori

kman said:


> FWIW, I recently saw photos a tank that looked AMAZING with a similar background, but one big difference: It wasn't a "background"!
> 
> A few slate tiles, a hammer, and some krazy glue gel, and you can MAKE a real rock background just like that one. Just break the tiles into appropriately-sized pieces (takes a little practice, but still not a big deal for a small tank), and start gluing them together to make a sheet.


That's really cool! Never thought of that 
I'll have to look into that and see what's available around here or if my folks have something like that I could use  
Thanks!!


----------



## Tree

Sathori said:


> Tree - where did you get that background? Did it come with the tank?
> 
> I've been looking for a nice background for my 1.5gal tank for Gray since he is obsessed with the back of the tank (I think he sees his reflection when the tank light is on). I would just keep the light off, but it gets dark very quickly around here and I like seeing my fish xD



oh and I bought it at Petsmart. ^^ It's a roll up laminated paper. there are two sides it.


----------



## kman

Tree said:


> I have seen that on here! it's awesome 8D


I actually realized I saw it on another forum (hope it's not an excessively bad faux-pas to post one link to another forum). Apparently the hot glue didn't last but there are surely other, better ways to glue rocks together than hot glue (like Krazy Glue Gel, I'm pretty sure that would work well and it's known to be fishtank-friendly).

Here's a pic they had posted, though:










A couple of slate tiles are cheap and Home Depot, etc. I have to try this sometime!


----------



## Sathori

Wow! I'm sure any fish would love to check out all those little cracks and holes! That looks amazing!


----------



## Tree

kman said:


> I actually realized I saw it on another forum (hope it's not an excessively bad faux-pas to post one link to another forum). Apparently the hot glue didn't last but there are surely other, better ways to glue rocks together than hot glue (like Krazy Glue Gel, I'm pretty sure that would work well and it's known to be fishtank-friendly). A couple of slate tiles are cheap and Home Depot, etc. I have to try this sometime!



oh what a neat idea! 8D I know the other forum had the slates flat against the tank and in the cracks the person added moss in it to look natural. =) I will have to find the link...


----------



## Melodica

Sorry if this has been mentioned in the thread (I didn't have the time to go through and read all 76 pages!) but to those with the smaller tanks what heaters do you use? I want to have a betta at work and his tank would have to be heated because the temp in the building ranges from 68-72. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Saw some nice looking tanks as I skimmed the thread as well!


----------



## Tree

Here it is! =D www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=301361 

I wanna do this!
http://www.bettafish.com/www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=301361


----------



## kman

Tree said:


> oh what a neat idea! 8D I know the other forum had the slates flat against the tank and in the cracks the person added moss in it to look natural. =) I will have to find the link...





Tree said:


> Here it is! =D www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=301361
> 
> I wanna do this!


Fixed your link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=301361

Ah, yes, I saw that one, too. It IS a nice effect. I think I like the stacked look a little better, however.  More similar to your background, too.


----------



## Tree

kman said:


> Fixed your link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=301361
> 
> Ah, yes, I saw that one, too. Also a nice effect, although I think I like the stacked look better.




Haha sorry XD and thanks.


----------



## Sathori

O.O wow! That is really cool!! I definitely would love to do something like that!


----------



## Matilda

Melodica said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned in the thread (I didn't have the time to go through and read all 76 pages!) but to those with the smaller tanks what heaters do you use? I want to have a betta at work and his tank would have to be heated because the temp in the building ranges from 68-72. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Saw some nice looking tanks as I skimmed the thread as well!


Depending on the size of your tank I would recommend a Hydor Theo or one of the little BettaStik 7.5 watts. That one is not adjustable though so you may need to use a timer with it.


----------



## Betta Nut

Giving the thread a little revival, cause I like it 

Wil in his 1G:

View attachment 292449


And Igavon in his 2G:

View attachment 292457


Also, when I was taking pics, a ray of light was shining on Wil's tank and showed me something I had no idea... 
As you see in his first pic, he looks solid red. Well, sunshine told me otherwise!
Wil the rainbow fishie! 

View attachment 292465


----------



## riorider

So next year Ill be in an apartment and would like each of my fish to have a small tank of their own that docent cost more than 20$ or so. Can anyone help me find some? 

http://www.petco.com/product/109840...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums Does anyone like this one?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquarius-...arium-Kit-with-LED-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20699341 This one?

Let me know if you have any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Betta Nut

A lot of people like this one (myself included) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-Aquarium-System-1-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10312983 it says currently not available on the walmart site, but it can be found other places. I think it's definitely one of the better values for a decent quality 1 Gallon. Otherwise, the second one you linked might be ok, but have not heard anything about it or seen any users on this site using it.


----------



## gracierat

Your tanks look really nice Betta Nut! I really love my 2.5 gallon tanks, as long as they are heated and water changes kept up with I see nothing wrong with smaller tanks at all! They are a lot of fun to create a beautiful healthy home for bettas!


----------



## Betta Nut

thanks Gracierat 

And yeah, cruising through this thread, you learn a lot about enviornments for bettas. Small tanks get a bad rap mostly because people don't care for them properly. Some bettas even prefer the small ones, and I am guessing 9/10 really only want a healthy enviornment, be it 1 gallon or 50 gallon, at least with the more heavy-finned varieties. Everyone has an opinion though


----------



## Sabina88

Im really glad I just found this thread. I agree, that its not so much the size it more the care of the fish and water quality. 
For me in my personal opinion I wouldn't go lower then a 1 gallon, and for 1g bowls I would stick to PK's since it would probably be esier to move. But that just me. Looking this thread ive seen people make bowls look awesome with how they set it up. 
In the case of small small tanks, I went to my nephews Bday party at his moms house, and she had decided to get a betta fish for him. They got him one of those sponge bob tanks or at least one of the ones that are less then .5g. No heater, no thermometer, just a blue veiltail betta. It was pretty clear he wasn't happy, he just kind of hung out there, like you see the beta's do at the petstores. I think a problem to was that the width of the tank wasn't much longer them him. I think that's the big difference in having small tanks. Ive seen peoples pics and its clear that they love and take good care of their bettas and make the best of it. 
I personaly have 2 different betta tanks on the larger and smaller spectrum. I have my 40 gallon tank that I decided to make a sorority tank after my fancy goldfish's got ich and non of them survived  (but all my girls are doing well and are little pigies, if I remember correctly ive had them for about 2 months)
I also have a 2 gallon for my male betta Hale. His house has a heater but no filter. I tried one and it was to strong and it didn't work. Hale also has relatively long heavy fins so he doesn't move around to much. Ive had him for a week now and for the past 4 days he has made a bubble nest every day. (sorry for my really long post)

I plan on getting some sand for the tank soon, but here's what it looks like:
View attachment 292553


One of Hales bubble nests
View attachment 292561


And my little monster Hale
View attachment 292569


----------



## FishyFishy89

riorider said:


> So next year Ill be in an apartment and would like each of my fish to have a small tank of their own that docent cost more than 20$ or so. Can anyone help me find some?
> 
> Petco Mini Aquarium Kit at PETCO Does anyone like this one?
> Get the Aquarius Betta Wave 2.5-Gallon Aquarium kit at an always low price from Walmart.com. Save money. Live better. This one?
> 
> Let me know if you have any suggestions. Thanks!


If you'd like to combine them, I really like the Petco bookshelf tank. It's 6.6 gallons and divided, you can fit 2-3 bettas comfortably. You can also go with a 20 gallon long and divide that.

Going that route you can safe on number of plugs you use and how much space is used up.


----------



## Reagan

Here is my 1 gallon tank. I do have a lid....and a fish hahaha I had just finished a water change when I took the picture. And yes I have some tannins in the water (rooibos to be precise). My nasty little bugger likes to nip his fins.


----------



## Sabina88

Reagan:
Is the betta in your profile the one who lives in that tank?
If so hes very pretty


----------



## Reagan

Yes that is the one, my little Jasper and thank you! He is a little tattered at the moment (He has taken to tail biting :-() 
but I figured out why he has been biting them so now his fins are growing back...slowly.


----------



## Sabina88

That's good that his fins are growing back  I love the name jasper


----------



## Tree

My 1.5 gallon tank. I upgraded her light. the light was not strong enough for my plants.


----------



## Sabina88

I love how the tank looks 
Is that a snail in the bottom center?
Also do those moss balls actually work?


----------



## Tree

thanks =) I had to Modify the crap out of that tank though. the filter and light it came with was connected. had to pull the whole thing apart to get perfect for my liking. luckily it was under 20 bucks. XD 

yeah its a nerite snail, but he is not doing so hot after I made the tank a NPT. I had a high ammonia spike and had to do an emergency water change. =( I hope he will be ok. 

I like the moss balls, and yeah they are a fun and easy plant. they grow slow and need low light. you just have to turn them around time to time and squeeze them out like a sponge filter at times. =)


----------



## ANHEL123

Sabina88 said:


> Im really glad I just found this thread. I agree, that its not so much the size it more the care of the fish and water quality.
> For me in my personal opinion I wouldn't go lower then a 1 gallon, and for 1g bowls I would stick to PK's since it would probably be esier to move. But that just me. Looking this thread ive seen people make bowls look awesome with how they set it up.
> In the case of small small tanks, I went to my nephews Bday party at his moms house, and she had decided to get a betta fish for him. They got him one of those sponge bob tanks or at least one of the ones that are less then .5g. No heater, no thermometer, just a blue veiltail betta. It was pretty clear he wasn't happy, he just kind of hung out there, like you see the beta's do at the petstores. I think a problem to was that the width of the tank wasn't much longer them him. I think that's the big difference in having small tanks. Ive seen peoples pics and its clear that they love and take good care of their bettas and make the best of it.
> I personaly have 2 different betta tanks on the larger and smaller spectrum. I have my 40 gallon tank that I decided to make a sorority tank after my fancy goldfish's got ich and non of them survived  (but all my girls are doing well and are little pigies, if I remember correctly ive had them for about 2 months)
> I also have a 2 gallon for my male betta Hale. His house has a heater but no filter. I tried one and it was to strong and it didn't work. Hale also has relatively long heavy fins so he doesn't move around to much. Ive had him for a week now and for the past 4 days he has made a bubble nest every day. (sorry for my really long post)
> 
> I plan on getting some sand for the tank soon, but here's what it looks like:
> View attachment 292553
> 
> 
> One of Hales bubble nests
> View attachment 292561
> 
> 
> And my little monster Hale
> View attachment 292569


Sabina i absolutely love your tank! All my tanks actually without filters and it is absolutely fine as long as you do right water changes
And i agree that anything less then a gall is too small but betta will not die because of the tank size. If your nephew's betta didn't survive then he probobly was sick to begin with.


----------



## Sabina88

Thank you very much Anhel123

As far as my nephews betta, I don't think it was sick persay more like if you put a human in a room with nothing in it and that was its home, it would get board and just not be happy. I actually wanted something to happen to the tank while I was there so I could offer to take him in I felt really bad for him. I don't know if he's alive still or not, I havent heard anything.


----------



## ANHEL123

well if he is alive just give him advice to change the water often. You can also give him idea that he would much happier in the bigger tank. You don't have to say anything negative , just say that he would love a bigger tank


----------



## Sabina88

Well unfortunetly its one of those complicated family situations, and hes only about 5 so it more of his mom taking care of the fish, and I wasn't in the position to say anything because of the situation.
I hope he is ok though


----------



## ANHEL123

Hopefully mom love that poor betta and take a good care of him. When i had my first betta i didn't know anything ,and never had fish in my life. It was about 8 years ago and i still have them


----------



## Weaver

Tomorrow, I shall post pictures of Kasper's Marineland 2.5gal tank. He is spoiled rotten because he gets a fancy-schmancy mini-heater (Archea) and lots of new plants to scoot along. I'm actually tempted to turn off filtration every other day just because it's impeding his fin-regrowth (tail-biting and fin-rot) faster.

Y'know where his favorite place to hang out is? In his homemade plastic-canvas tube. Plants will soon be growing like crazy and he's gonna love his little garden-haven tank even more. 

This is honestly, my favorite tank for Bettas now. It's well-priced, easy to place, has nice foot-space, and is just dandy. My only problem with my tank is that the glass lid doesn't sit on the tank top nicely with the cords from heater and filter there. Oh well.


----------



## Weaver

Kaspers' 2.5 gal (as I mentioned above) with the roobios-tannins. He really shines and OH GOSH MY GLASS IS DIRTY. I am so sorry... I had the light on and I forgot to windex the front too. 










Anyway, there it is. And with the little stinker shining to the side too.


----------



## Taeanna

hes just...appearing out of the dark water.... I can hear the jaws theme in my mind!


----------



## Weaver

@Taeanna: Heehee! I know! I love the tannin-water simply because his iridescence really shines through.


----------



## Valentino14

sareena79 said:


> the longer Im on here the more I notice that people with big fancy tanks have just as many (if not more) issues that those of us with smaller tanks. Im all for giving them room to swim but it really is more about quality than quantity I think


I could not agree more! I have never had a full tank for any of my bettas and theyve all lived long lives. Besides one that the cat drank all of the water out of the bowl before knocking it over  
As long as the fish is happy, what does it matter? People often forget that they need to get to the surface to breathe, but they arent strong swimmers!! Tall tanks can be just as cruel as teeny tiny bowls


----------



## kylamarie

These are my three 1 gallons that i have that i've been so afraid to use because of people freaking out about them. 
Seeing how well everyone else is doing with 1 gals, i think i might try it out. 
View attachment 294650


----------



## DBanana

I found a mini-heater at Petsmart so feel a lot more comfortable making a mini-tank my hospital tank. Having killed my first betta (when I was 9) by cranking up the water heater I'm always really cautious now about temperature control. 


http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...US&green=896B8895-DCBC-548D-954B-A9EDF62CF761


----------



## FishyFishy89

I hate the heaters that have no temp control. I worry about overheating and underheating.


----------



## Weaver

Eh... those wall-hanging ones are tricky. You have to place em somewhere without drafts, not in direct view of sunlight... I wouldn't use em personally. They look like a pain to clean and a female, a short-fin male, or an athletic long-fin male may jump right out. Too many variables to worry about with those. 

The little corner one looks lovely though! I'd return the wall-hangers and get two more of the corner tanks. Good luck and I cannot wait to see how your tanks look all set up!


----------



## Weaver

@FishyFishy89: Agreed! I could not stand the bulky-big TopFin heater I had so I splurged and bought a little Archea Mini Heater (25w) off of the ADA site. It was 28 and s+h but it's so tiny and unobtrusive. Also, it works wonderfully.


----------



## Twilight Bettas

Here are my tanks...my family and I have a very small apartment so for now everyone is in 1 gallon tanks except my girls are in a 5 gallon...and my goldfish are in a 10 gallon. 
Diego our first is in a corner tank. I have to get him another plant though I had another one in there and it tore his fin so he's getting another silky plant. Everyone has hiding areas and heaters and lights. 


Spock...a.k.a. Valentine But my daughter watched startrek and renamed him Spock...we have only had him bout 2 weeks...lol




My Girls Storm....Elsa and Ana ( a.k.a Rain....my daughter renamed her too lol, she's 3 1/2) Also homes 3 ghost shrimp Larry, Curly and moe and 2 baby Cory catfish Spot & Blink



Right now I have Vudu the baby and Echo that technically belong to my work....waiting on approval for new tanks in exam rooms..so I have had Vudu since 6 wks and Echo since I picked him up at store for the clinic.....here are there tanks


Leviathian, Phoenix and Tobias are the other fish. I care for at work. They all have 2 gallon vases. With silk planted etc. Working on getting real plants for each tank. Lights are on most of the day there and heat is always high...its a vet clinic...I dont have photos of there tanks though.


----------



## Valentino14

I just bought this one from petsmart... Valentino thanked me with a bubble nest the first night I got him!


----------



## Sabina88

So I thought id share my newish betta tank. Ive had it and my new baby betta for a little over 2 weeks and every thing is going good 
If I remember correctly this the medium kritter keeper, which if I did the math right and judging from how much it filled up my 3 gallon bucket I think its 2 gallons. Does any one know for certain?
I plan on getting some more rocks, some silk plants, and this http://www.petco.com/product/117186/Petco-Flowerball-Aquarium-Decor.aspx for his tank next time I go shopping and maybe some more live plants to add to the ones in there.
Anyways here it is:
View attachment 304194

View attachment 304202


----------



## oceanbetta11

pretty setup


----------



## Sabina88

Thank you 

Also oceanbetta11 I love your signature


----------



## oceanbetta11

thanks


----------



## Sabina88

I was wondering for those of you who do have 1 to 1.5 gallon bowls more so the ones that they sell as "goldfish bowls" or "betta bowls", how do you keep them heated? I know they have small heaters like these, http://www.petco.com/assets/product_images/0/046798264477CS2.jpg, but at least to me they would seem a bit bulky in a 1 gallon bowl. What do you personaly use, and if you do use one simaler to the heater I linked how do you work around it?


----------



## mart

I use this one, but as any heater you can't adjust, you have to watch the temp closely. It will pretty much keep your bowl or small tank 10 degrees warmer than in the house.
http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-7-5w-Heater-Bettas-Bowls/dp/B006JVQ67K


----------



## Sabina88

Oh really? That makes sense, thanks for the link


----------



## KellyC

I am so happy to have found this thread...haven't read all the pages but most of them. Nice to see similar habitats to our own. We have 3 betas but only showing 2 of them as the 3rd...unnamed female, unplanned purchase...;-) is in a small half gallon bowl until I get a new vase for her...just haven't found the right one yet and yes, she is being changed frequently so that she is healthy. Better than that little cup from the store...right. 

Had some difficulty with our tank but I think we have it fixed...it seems to be a starfish that looked nice but was causing cloudy water so it has gone bye bye!! I have a moss ball in one tank but I will be getting some more live plants for both soon. And no, the moss ball only looks like its blocking the 'pineapple' cave. ;-)

George's bowl is very large...it is just over half full and that is about 9L(~2.5/3gallons) and Zorro's in a 2.5gallon tank. 

Here is what we have so far...:-D


----------



## Tree

Yeah I use this heater for my 1.5 gallon: LINK and it gets about 85 degrees in my tank when I have the stand doors closed but when its opened, it gets about 79 to 80 degrees. =) 

Here is my 1.5 gallon and my set up of all of my tanks:


----------



## Sabina88

Tree- I wish I knew about those heater before lol, I have if I remember correctly the Tetra Submersible Heater 2-10, for both of my 2 gallons. Although they work well, the one in Hales tank only keeps it at around 75 and drops a little late at night, I have the same heater for my babies tank but it keeps it closer to 66-68. If I ever need a new heater I think ill probably get the aqueon mini intead 
In your opinion though, what are the pros and cons of it?

Also I love your tanks ,


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> Tree- I wish I knew about those heater before lol, I have if I remember correctly the Tetra Submersible Heater 2-10, for both of my 2 gallons. Although they work well, the one in Hales tank only keeps it at around 75 and drops a little late at night, I have the same heater for my babies tank but it keeps it closer to 66-68. If I ever need a new heater I think ill probably get the aqueon mini intead
> In your opinion though, what are the pros and cons of it?
> 
> Also I love your tanks ,



awww sorry. ^_^;

Pros: They are small. it will not take up too much space. it is easy to hide behind plants. They keep a 1 to 3 gallon tank nice and warm. You can submerge them all the way. 

Cons: They are only good for 1 to 3 gallons not 4 to 5 gallons like it says. It will over heat if you do not unplug it when cleaning tank or taking it out of the water. It does not have a set temp dial. 


I have heard from comments that it can over heat the water and kill the fish, but I have four of them and none have overheated in the tanks. =) just make sure you watch the temp closely like any heaters. 


and thanks =D


----------



## jsgossamer

Sabina88 said:


> If I remember correctly this the medium kritter keeper, which if I did the math right and judging from how much it filled up my 3 gallon bucket I think its 2 gallons. Does any one know for certain?


The medium is 1.75 gallons. I keep my two at work in them.


----------



## sketchr

Lodie said:


> I think I posted my work buddy's tank before, but I've changed it up several times and think I finally have it the way I want it. It's a 2.5 gal with my red HM, Tyrion and his snail buddy, half fake/half live plants. It's so great to have this tank sitting next to me all day at work. So comforting for me and I think for him, too. He's definitely developed more of a personality than any of my six other bettas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my 2.5 gal shrimp tank. Started out with 6 tiny RCS's and now have probably around 20-30. I pull some out and distribute among my 3 bigger tanks periodically. When I bought the shrimp and some plants, two itty bitty baby guppies hitchhiked and they are in here, too. They have grown and reproduced and now I have 10 new baby guppies! Oh, darn, I guess I'll have to get another tank for guppies now.


Very beautiful tanks!


----------



## PonyJumper101

It's been awhile since I've posted pictures of my updated tanks. For my birthday I received a new top fin 2.5 gallon cube. I'm in love with it! It is currently inhabited by Montego my marbled halfmoon. This photo is just after a water change and is cycling.










This is my "hospital" tank or quarantine tank. I don't have an extra tank at the moment because mom dropped my 2.5 rectangle tank and cracked it so I improvised and put my new guy in the 1 gallon hospital.


----------



## ANHEL123

Love you tanks guys , beautiful bettas!


----------



## chrischanq

I think it's better to keep one Betta in 2.5g comparing to keep four in a equally divided 10g. If one of the four gets ill, the other three are highly likely be infected too. That's why I keep my two boys in two separate 2.5g rather than put them in a divided 5g. And I have one Petco baby betta in a 1g. Since she/he is so small right now, the 1g looks like a huge maze for her/him.


----------



## MameJenny

Here's Opalo in my .7 gallon. All of my bettas have been in this tank at some point in their lives. It's obviously too small to be a permanent home. I use it as a QT tank, a hospital tank, and a temporary tank while other tanks are cycling. 









And here's Impulse's 2 gallon. I'm planning to move him to my upcoming 20gal community, but this is a perfectly fine home until then. It's cycled and heated. The bright pink plant is (obviously) fake, but the rest are real.

















And an old photo of Mr. Gold's 2.5 gallon. It's a lot more overgrown now. I know it's a little above 2 gallons, but I thought I'd show a photo anyway. It's cycled and heated. I honestly want to smugly show it to anyone who thinks that under-5gal tanks can't be cycled, or can't handle live plants, or need daily water changes, etc.









Thanks for making this thread, OP. For a while, when I was a new betta owner, I was afraid to mention my tank's size when I asked questions. After someone telling me that I was abusing my fish by keeping "anything living" in a tank smaller than 5 gallons, and that tanks under 10 gallons couldn't cycle, I sort of gave up on telling people about my bettas. Actually, that's partly why I left the hobby for a while.


----------



## Vergil

Mine are all 2.5 gal. I'd love to upgrade to a bigger tank but thanks to my living set up, it's impossible to maintain larger tanks - the bathrooms/faucets are all on the 1st floor and there are only bedrooms on the 2nd where my fish are.










Here's Bob's home. I recently re-did his tank decor. All his plants are real. The rock in the middle is a huge chuck of unpolished rose quartz. Matches his color quite well. 



















Here's the resident of the tank. He lives with his nerite, Scuzzy.


----------



## yogosans14

What heater do you guys use for a 1 gallon fish tank?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I don't normally like to talk about the size of my tanks, because I feel like people might criticize me for the size and method. >.< Everyone has a 2.5 gallon tank, with a smattering of live plants in each (water wysteria, java moss, java fern, Marimos), and my numbers always check out at zero (yes, I have the API Master Test Kit). Everyone gets a 50% and a 75% WC each week and are happy and healthy. 

Esmeralda (photo 1) and Gadreal (photo 2) each have water wysteria and a Marimo in their tanks now. Sherlock (photo 3) has water wysteria in his as well. These photos aren't 100% up to date.


----------



## Tree

very lovely thanks EvaJupiterSkies. and I always say, if you are taking great care of them 1 to 2 gallon is just fine. ^^ heck some bettas get stressed having to large of a tank and tail bite cause of it.


----------



## logisticsguy

+1 What Tree says! Its all about the water change schedule. Done right betta can have exceptional water quality in a smaller tank and be very happy.


----------



## yogosans14

Does Pet smart or pet co sell heaters for one gallon? Im getting a baby betta today


----------



## Alaura123

I think my betta Rocket is tail biting because of the 2.5 gallon we put him in a while ago, nothing else has changed really, he is in the same spot on our coffee table in the living room, I feed him the same, and I still give him flaring exercises, but he has some new decorations, we have a cat, but he started it before we got her, got a new male, but he is not in sight. 

Maybe it is the filter, he hasn't had a filter before this tank. (I don't know what to do about his tailbiting)


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Tree said:


> very lovely thanks EvaJupiterSkies. and I always say, if you are taking great care of them 1 to 2 gallon is just fine. ^^ heck some bettas get stressed having to large of a tank and tail bite cause of it.





logisticsguy said:


> +1 What Tree says! Its all about the water change schedule. Done right betta can have exceptional water quality in a smaller tank and be very happy.


Thanks guys. It's nice to get a little affirmation. I've been at this almost a year and sometimes I still freak out like "Do I even know what I'm doing?!"

Then I remember I like researching way too much to not have picked up something along the way, haha.


----------



## aquagreen

Tree said:


> very lovely thanks EvaJupiterSkies. and I always say, if you are taking great care of them 1 to 2 gallon is just fine. ^^ heck some bettas get stressed having to large of a tank and tail bite cause of it.


I'm absolutely positive that my rosetail, Gallifrey, started tailbiting because he was moved to a bigger tank, one with a filter. He'd never really bitten his tail before and suddenly now it's HALF GONE. I believe it was because of the sudden change, and the fact that the filter (he'd never had one previously) made it too difficult for him to swim, so he solved the issue of his mobility by getting rid of all the excess. I turned the filter off two days ago and his tail is already showing some new growth. From now on I will do steady water changes for my bettas and forego the filter.


----------



## Alaura123

aquagreen said:


> I'm absolutely positive that my rosetail, Gallifrey, started tailbiting because he was moved to a bigger tank, one with a filter. He'd never really bitten his tail before and suddenly now it's HALF GONE. I believe it was because of the sudden change, and the fact that the filter (he'd never had one previously) made it too difficult for him to swim, so he solved the issue of his mobility by getting rid of all the excess. I turned the filter off two days ago and his tail is already showing some new growth. From now on I will do steady water changes for my bettas and forego the filter.


 The same thing is happening to my fish, Once I moved him to the 2.5, he starts tailbiting, and he never had a filter either before now. should turn it off :-(?


----------



## logisticsguy

With small tanks the super tiny sponge filters work really well and you can easily control the current. Plus you can rum multiple filters off of one small air pump.


----------



## yogosans14

My BRAND new female betta in her 1 gal tank 

That black thing is the heater I hope it wont overheat her


----------



## aquagreen

I was using a small Top Fin sponge filter. I had it on the lowest setting possible and baffled it--my fish just don't like that moving water. I've kept bettas in the past without a filter, so I believe it can be done with regular water changes. Maybe not optimal, but the other alternative seems to be unhappy fish.

I guess it is a determination you will have to make for your own fish, Alaura123.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Yes!!! This is an excellent thread. Can't believe I missed it so far.

This tank is the home of Simon the rescue betta. It's an Aqueon MiniBow 1 and with the decorations, it holds about a gallon of water. It stays at a nice, consistent temperature with no heater. And, yes, it's actually a teeny-tiny NPT! Those plants and my water changes keep it safe.

The brownish green stuff is java moss that needs a good rinse at the moment. He also has a big java fern, a few baby java ferns, some bacopa, and duckweed, and a few stems of assorted plants like lagarosiphon or ludwigia.

Simon is the most relaxed betta ever, but he definitely likes the camera and comes out to flash his fins at it and show off  He's also a master bubble nester, and I've trained him to be a little less shy about flaring for me with pellets.

When I got him, Simon had almost no color. There were slight traces of red on the ends of his fins--that was it. And, yes, he was a fully grown fish. It was just that he was so stressed in his pet store cup that he'd lost all his color. We literally did not know what color he would end up. My mom thought I was nuts for picking out the ugliest fish there.

As you can see, he is no longer stressed. XD He's stayed that vibrant red ever since. (It's much more impressive in person--the pics don't do him justice!)


----------



## yogosans14

For all those with 1 gallon filtered or unfiltered tanks how many water changes do you do?


----------



## Aeon

i dont have any issues with 1-2 gallon tanks myself I think they are just fine to house a betta --- it took me a long time to find a filter that I can use and that my fish liked when in them but it possible. I think a sponge filter, you can get small ones on ebay CHEAP, would be perfect and if you dont have one as long as ur doing water changes go on with ur bad 1-2 gal tanks


thank you for making this. It irrates me that every thread I have to see someone post u need at least a 5 gal to make em happy. trust me they can be happy in 1-2 gal. My hosptial tank is 2 gal hahaha and I swear they like that better.


----------



## ANHEL123

yogosans14 i don't use filters for 1 gall and i do either 2-50 and 1 -100% water change a week OR you can just do full 100% water change every 3-4 days. 
*Aeon* i have 2.5 gall as well as 1 gall tanks ,and all my bettas are happy . And i would not say that bettas in one gall tanks live less then bettas in 2.5 gall.


----------



## yogosans14

@Anh would a filter work in a 1.5 gallon tank?


----------



## ANHEL123

Sorry i am personally don't recommend filter for 1.5 gall tank. You really don't need it Filters usually used for cycled tanks But you do not need to cycle 1.5 gall tank, it will just not work in my opinion and will more bother betta with too much water movement


----------



## Aeon

sareena I luv it beautiful


----------



## MameJenny

A 1.5 gallon tank will do fine with a small filter. I had a cycled 2 gallon for a while, and it worked nicely with a very gentle filter. If possible, I think it's always a good idea to cycle 1-2 gallon tanks. They can, indeed, be cycled and filtered fairly easily, and it will keep the ammonia and nitrite a lot more stable.


----------



## Aeon

the hospital tank has a sponge filter in it and the 10 gallon had these kinds both gotten off ebay https://33.media.tumblr.com/610a3c4cca667c075fabffc0cdfe365f/tumblr_na3u2yIKJe1rt5n9vo4_500.png


----------



## Aeon

YOGO I dont like those preheated heaters because u cant adjust them. and being in a 1 gal u might want to do weekly changes. either 100% or 50% 2 a week.


----------



## BettaStarter24

My SDeRT(Super Delta Rose Tail) Castiel is in the Tetra 1.5 gallon cube and he loves it. He gets frequent water changes which doesn't bother me. It bothers him more. lol. 

Jasper (Blue VT) and Oliver (Blue/Red HMRT) are in Aqueon Minibow 2.5's and get 1 100% a week as well as 1 or 2 50% a week. 

All three tanks have silk plants, a flower ball cave from Petco and a couple seashells as decor. The pics don't show the shells and the buddha shown in Jasper's tank is now in Oliver's. 

View attachment 411842


View attachment 411850


View attachment 411858


----------



## summersea

Ooo I love this thread! Generally I have bigger tanks (three 5g, one 10g, and one 29g all with a betta) as I find them easier to maintain, however I am loving my 2g tank! I set it up last April when I switched my 29g community tank in my high school classroom into a soil-based natural planted tank. I had a $10 2g glass cookie jar sitting around so I decided to make it into a little planted tank! 

The tank is full of plants (wisteria, green temple hygro, pygmy chain sword, anubias, pennywort, and floating greater duckweed) and is also soil based. It is complete with a sponge filter and a heater. I used a nerite snail to cycle the tank but then is sat empty...until 3 weeks ago when I began to prepare for the start of a new school year!

Now my 2g make-shift tank is home to my little delta tail, mustard gas look-a-like, Hooke! I am loving having him behind my desk and the fact that his little tank doesn't take up much room. I must say, I think having a planted tank is the easiest way to keep a smaller tank (I kept an unplanted 1.5g tank for 6 months before upgrading one of my other fishies), as it stays cycled and the water params stay stable.

Few, okay now that I am done rambling...picture time! The full tank view isn't the best but since the tank is round it is hard to get a good angle.

View attachment 412666


And here is a little close up of Hooke in all his "much happier than at the pet store" glory!

View attachment 412674


----------



## ForestBettas

*Forest Bettas' Homes*

This thread is great! It's neat to see what others are doing and get ideas!

Here is my set-up. These are both 2 gallon, extra large cookie jars made by Anchor Hocking. The lids have spacers on them to sit up higher so more air gets in. I have one betta in each.

They are filled with silk plants and a thin layer of gravel (not thick like the pictures show - that's an illusion). I also have Hydor 25 watt aquarium heaters, leaf hammocks and thermometers in each one. I removed them for the nice pictures though. 

I am looking for ideas on how to hide the unsightly cords yet keep the jars in the middle of my bar. No ideas yet! Maybe candle holders or plants?

I am also considering changing out the gravel. It is so hard to vacuum and hard to remove. I may leave it empty on the bottom or put some smooth glass stones in. I'm not sure yet.

I do 3 water changes per week:
50% on Monday
50% on Wednesday or Thursday
100% on Saturday

I love doing water changes and watching the little guys look thrilled with the fresh water. They always seem extra happy and wiggly after a water change. 

I use Seachem Prime and Seachem Stress coat when I change the water.

I like to use the API Ammonia and Nitrate test kits before I change the water just to see if anything changed drastically. For example, I might change the water more often if the results started being off. But so far, everything is always perfect before all water changes. 

I have been entertaining the idea of adding sponge filters, but have not decided yet.

I have had larger tanks (10 gallons and up), fully planted, filters, snails, and other types of fish, but I find this set-up works best for me and the bettas. They snuggle in the middle of the silk plants and come zooming out when they see me. They wiggle their little buns, hoping for food. They actually fall asleep on their leaf hammocks. So funny to watch! I think they feel secure in these tanks. I have played around with small air stones, but they really seem to prefer the water very calm. 

They eat Omega One Betta Pellets (2 in the morning, 3 in the evening) each day and frozen blood worms a couple times a week. I have to watch them carefully, or they will leap out of the water, trying to get a blood worm off my finger before I have had a chance to get it in the water!


----------



## sweetbettafish

Those tanks are beautiful! Its wonderful to see people who love their fish so much.  My VT Betta fish Bubbles used to live in a 1.7 gallon aquarium, and he was fine.  Sadly he passed away recently. I now have a HM named Prince, and he lives in a 3 gallon tank.


----------



## sweetbettafish

*Small Tank?*

Just wondering, if you were to put a female Betta in a 1/2 to 1 gallon tank, how many water changes would you need to do a week? Of course we are assuming that its heated, don't freak out. Would this work for several weeks as a temporary tank?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I have a 2g anchor cookie jar too which I'm currently re-scaping from shrimp tank to betta tank, and a bubble bowl that I think is closer to 3g but I've never measured out how much water it takes. The anrho cookie jar lid fits on the bubble bowl too though its thicker glass looks a little off I'm using it as a temp lid to keep the nerite snail in until a DIY Lexan lid is made.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

I love this post because I am one of those people who take care of their bettas and I used to always have them in 1-2 gallon vases which all of my fish are happy and healthy. besides both of my boys I have now are in one gallon fish bowls.


----------



## Kumo

sweetbettafish said:


> Just wondering, if you were to put a female Betta in a 1/2 to 1 gallon tank, how many water changes would you need to do a week? Of course we are assuming that its heated, don't freak out. Would this work for several weeks as a temporary tank?



Personally I don't recommend anything smaller than a 2.5 gallon tank. If you have a tank this size (or smaller), without a filter, you'd be doing 40-75% water changes once every 1-4 days.


----------



## aselvarial

I'm not convinced every betta thrives in larger tanks. I have 3 of my boys in a divided 20 gallon long, and 1 of them in a 10 gallon. However, one of my boys immediately chomps off his tail, rather drastically, in anything larger than his 2.5 gallon minibow. We tried a divided 10, an undivided 10, filtered, unfiltered, everything. His tail was chewed off to nearly his body. Gave up on the big tank and put him back in the 2.5 gallon and his tail started growing back. In fact, after 6 months, I finally found out he wasn't the VT he'd been labelled as!

I wish he'd be fine in the larger tanks, as I only do one water change a week in those, and his I have to do 2. But, he's finally happy, so I'm not moving him. In my opinion, larger tanks are easier to maintain, but smaller ones can be put into spaces a larger tank would never fit. And some bettas are just happier in smaller tanks. Regardless of what we put them in.


----------



## aquagreen

summersea said:


> View attachment 412666
> 
> 
> And here is a little close up of Hooke in all his "much happier than at the pet store" glory!
> 
> View attachment 412674


I keep coming back to look at this pic bc that whole setup is just gorgeous to me...I love it. I wish I could keep real plants alive but I just can't.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

It just goes to show that it's how you keep your Betta and not how big the tank that's important. I'm sure there are lots of Bettas out there in bigger tanks who aren't nearly as well treated as these guys.

Aselvarial, I, too, had a Betta who stressed unless in his little tank. He's the only one I've had like that but he was much happier once I moved him from his five gallon into a plant-packed 2.5. My theory was he hated wide-open spaces as he only stopped stressing in the 2.5 when I had it overflowing with plants.


----------



## yogosans14

Well I just posted in a different section and everyone called me cruel so here goes. I just bought a mini bowl 2.5 gallon tank and set it up. I have 2 Bettas. One in a 5 gal. Im not cruel or stupid when it comes to betta keeping. I have kept a betta in small tanks before with proper heating and filteration. The tank comes with a divider and Ill put 2 females in and do frequently water changes. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004H45AWS?pc_redir=1410514273&robot_redir=1

Ill post pics when it's all set up


----------



## sweetbettafish

As long as you keep the divider in and do regular water changes, it should be fine!  I hope that you have fun finding the new females.


----------



## yogosans14

Hopefully the divider works!! Yesterday in my 10 gallon tank I made a divider mystery ajd MY Betta JUMPED OVER it to attack my guppies


----------



## yogosans14

Myself not mystery


----------



## tankman12

So you are going to split the 2.5? That isnt a great idea. If heavily planted, great diet, and you keep great water quality than yeah its better than dying in a cup. But living in a plain old split 2.5 gallon tank, not a wonderful life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VivianKJean

tankman12 said:


> So you are going to split the 2.5? That isnt a great idea. If heavily planted, great diet, and you keep great water quality than yeah its better than dying in a cup. But living in a plain old split 2.5 gallon tank, not a wonderful life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1 to this. 

Fish living alone in a small tank is MUCH different then 2 fish sharing a small tank.


----------



## yogosans14

They would both each have 1 gallons


----------



## Alaura123

But the waste they produce would double, and the ammonia could build up fast.


----------



## yogosans14

Ill try it for a week and if I will check the ammonia daily. If it gets to much for me I will move one to a different tank 

This is more if an experiment just as how it works im not trying to torture them


----------



## VivianKJean

Agreed. 1 gallon tanks required daily 50% water changes which you can imagine is stressful for the fish.


----------



## yogosans14

I disagree. With a filter daily water changes are NOT necessary. Trust me.


----------



## tankman12

With an uncycled tank, yes they are necessary. Only if heavily planted than you may get away with less water changes. But that is not your case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yogosans14

I dont tink cycling a 2.5 gallon tank is possible


----------



## tankman12

Yes it is surely possible and a necessity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alaura123

It is.


----------



## yogosans14

Well would it be faster then a regular tank?

I have a bunch of live plants I can talk out of my 5g and put it in there


----------



## tankman12

Do the plants actually grow? Only growing plants will shorten it. It would still take around 4-5ish months. Just put plants in there and do water changes every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yogosans14

4-5 months to cycle a tank? I've heard different.

To many conflicting opinions on this website


----------



## tankman12

4-5 weeks, sorry. The average cycle is 5-6 weeks, but with plants it may be a little shorter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yogosans14

Well I already have 1 female betta in there. She's super active and healthy 

I also have a heater designed for 1-3 gallons and a filter of course  I prefer this 2.5 over my 3.5


----------



## Destinystar

yogosans14 said:


> 4-5 months to cycle a tank? I've heard different.
> 
> To many conflicting opinions on this website


Confusing isn't it :-? Here is the link where you can find proper stickies on cycling as well as water changes information. I hopes those clear up the confusion, let me know if I can be of other help, best of luck to you 


Any tank with a filter can be cycled, as to how long varies. Best you can do is read the stickies and test your tank water several times a week . Keeping a notebook of test levels helped me. 


http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-bowls-habitats-accessories/


----------



## yogosans14

Perseusmom said:


> Confusing isn't it :-? Here is the link where you can find proper stickies on cycling as well as water changes information. I hopes those clear up the confusion, let me know if I can be of other help, best of luck to you
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-bowls-habitats-accessories/


I know about cycling sort of. I bought a ammonia and nitrate test kit atm. Its confusing thought because in one of my tanks its reading 0 nitrates 

Anyways im going to add lots of plants to my 2.5. What do you guys thinking about add-in that bottled ammonia or whatever? I saw at petsmart today some bottle that helps the cycle start process


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Boy, has this thread gotten Off Topic ... It's for those who wish to share their experiences with and photos of 1-2gallon tanks and bowls-only. To quote the OP: 

"_I have noticed for the time I have been on here there has been a *constant* heated debate about tank size - and do you know what that really causes? People who NEED our help to be deterred because they feel that they might be frowned upon by others. Why? Because in their time of need some people feel the urge to complicate things by constantly pushing about tank size or temperature. *I think it is time for people to come forth, and not give a flying rat's toot about what others think*_*.*

"_So for this thread, just drop the squabble in the chicken coop, and share our 1-2 gallons_?"

Please start a new thread instead of hijacking this one. Thank you.


----------



## Destinystar

Holy moly :shock: :lol: Okay I agree Russell, this did go a bit too far, that's why I stepped in to try an clear things up  


Back on topic people :whip: ;-)


----------



## Tree

I'll start it up again! here is my 2.6 gallon tank that Anchovy lives in now. He gave up his other tank for a lady.


----------



## yogosans14

Tree said:


> I'll start it up again! here is my 2.6 gallon tank that Anchovy lives in now. He gave up his other tank for a lady.


Love the natural look!!! I love cube tanks


----------



## Tree

thanks =) I have three other tanks that are natural planted.


----------



## Tuigirl

Tree- I like your tanks. They all look very natural and pretty.
Especially like the anubias there....


----------



## Tree

thank you =) I love Anubias. <3


----------



## yogosans14

So I tried my 2.5 gallon divider...my betta got to the other side within 5 minutes >. <


----------



## VivianKJean

Remove the divider and just keep one betta in the tank. 

your fish will be healthy and have less complications.


----------



## yogosans14

I did...my new filter BANGED my girl against the divider hurting her fin and her fins look small all of the sudden >. <


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

yogosans14 said:


> So I tried my 2.5 gallon divider...my betta got to the other side within 5 minutes >. <


Please read the Original Post: This thread is for photos. In it members can freely display their 1-2 gallon tanks and bowls. The OP specifically notes this is not the thread for discussions or derogatory comments about small Betta homes. 

Please respect her wishes and start a different thread if you want to talk about dividing your 2.5.


----------



## yogosans14

Shes enjoying her tank a lot better without the divider


----------



## yogosans14

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Please read the Original Post: This thread is for photos. In it members can freely display their 1-2 gallon tanks and bowls. The OP specifically notes this is not the thread for discussions or derogatory comments about small Betta homes.
> 
> Please respect her wishes and start a different thread if you want to talk about dividing your 2.5.


Just posted one


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Very nice.


----------



## yogosans14

My girl in her new 1.2 national geographic tank


----------



## bre23

I keep all of my bettas but one in what a lot of people call "smaller tanks". Only Odyssey's is under the 2.5 gallon "minimum". I don't understand the obsession with policing what people choose to house their fish in. As long as the fish appears healthy and there are no legitimate and pressing housing concerns, I don't think it should matter to people as much as it does. I've seen people (especially on tumblr) grill the heck out of people keeping bettas in bowls... even though the bowls were almost 4 gallons and they lived in a climate where a heater wasn't necessary. I think friendly advice to people who just don't know can be helpful, but nobody likes a snob. 

Odyssey's 1.5 gallon Tetra Cube










Kenway's 2.5 gallon 










Wyn's 2.5 gallon











All my tanks get cleaned every fiveish days, regardless of size. I live in a dorm most of the year and just don't have room for bigger tanks, but my fish are happy and healthy and I stress over these guys more than my own stuff sometimes.


----------



## Tree

I got around in planting my 2.6 gallon. 8D










I also got a light upgrade for this tank but did not take a picture of it.

OH PS: that rock on the left side really has those holes from the river I found it at. =)


----------



## Navyblue

IMHO, gallonage is merely one factor is housing a fish, and the more important factor is in fact the swimming length of the tank. For any given volume, you would want a longish tank with a large foot print as oppose to a tall tank with a small footprint, which is why most tanks are rectangular with the length longer than the height of the tank.

Anyway here is my 2 gallon low iron glass tank housing a half moon butterfly. It has pumps, plants and light, pretty much the same setup as my larger tanks, except it’s smaller.  Although, I am not sure if I want to go any smaller than this.


----------



## 2muttz

Navyblue said:


> IMHO, gallonage is merely one factor is housing a fish, and the more important factor is in fact the swimming length of the tank. For any given volume, you would want a longish tank with a large foot print as oppose to a tall tank with a small footprint, which is why most tanks are rectangular with the length longer than the height of the tank.
> 
> Anyway here is my 2 gallon low iron glass tank housing a half moon butterfly. It has pumps, plants and light, pretty much the same setup as my larger tanks, except it’s smaller.  Although, I am not sure if I want to go any smaller than this.


Wow, simple and stunning!!! Thanks for posting, it's an inspiration!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I forgot to post these, have what I think is a 3g bubble bowl (might be closer to 2? no clue) and 2g Anchor cookie jar (+ less than 0.5g vase in front)



pardon the particles, had to re-situation the smaller driftwood and it kicked a bit of stuff up from the moss... i need to trim the moss...


----------



## Navyblue

2muttz said:


> Wow, simple and stunning!!! Thanks for posting, it's an inspiration!


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Tuigirl

Love your tank, Navyblue!


----------



## Navyblue

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## BettaPK

Hi Everyone! I am new to the betta fish world. I was shopping in Petco and passed the stacks of betta fish cups. I felt so sorry for these beautiful fish trapped inside these coffee cups . Long story short i ended up purchasing 2 male bettas. I have them inside 2.5 gallon hurricane vases with 10watt heaters. They are thrilled and happy to be with me. They are eating, swimming, bubbling, flaring at mirror, sleeping (i think). I am super diligent with cleanliness - constantly monitoring their water for ammonia and doing 20% water changes 3x a week etc. If you live in a climate that is colder (like NY) please get a heater. The day after i brought them home i noticed the bettas were not as active until i purchase the heater. Prior to heater i noticed they were not eating and showing signs of lethargic (staying on the bottom). I learned from reading the betta forums about the mini heater. The next day i was at Petco again. WOW they both pepped up once the heater was inside their home. Totally HAPPY Bettas now. :lol:
View attachment 443113


View attachment 443121


View attachment 443129


----------



## VivianKJean

the only change I would make is make sure they have LIDS! bettas are jumpers and will jump right out of your vases. 

Also a 2.5 gallon without a filter needs one 50% and one 100% water change. Since you don't have a filter you need to do 100% water changes to remove ammonia.

I also don't mean to judge but those vases look way small than 2.5 gallons- I have 2.5 gallon tanks.


----------



## BettaPK

The vases are very wide on top and hold over 2 gallons i measured with a plastic milk jug...i test the ammonia levels with a kit every other day i will change the water accordingly to make sure there is no ammonia. The lids are off for the picture.


----------



## Tuigirl

Those Vases look great!


----------



## BettaPK

Thank you Tuigirl...and LuLu looks adorable...ps New Zealand must be lovely too..


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

*Bit of a revival*

I joined this forum almost 4 years ago. Since then I have had a dozen bettas, all of whom have lived for at least a year, several for almost 2 years. I have housed bettas in one gallon jars to 2.5 gallon minibows to 5.5 gallon filtered aquariums. I must say that I have seen no differences between the fish when it comes to health and tank sizes, as long as water changes are kept up. I personally would not go smaller than 1 gallon but I do believe that with proper care, 1 gallon is fine. 
I recently decided to get back into betta keeping and I now have 3 boys. 2 are in 1 gallon tanks with an aerator and light (neither of the lights work lol, thanks walmart) and a 1.5 gallon tetra tank with a filter and a light for the other boy. All of them are doing great, and I expect them to continue to do so with the religious water change routines I perform.


----------



## sweetbettafish

Beautiful tanks! Just curious, are they heated?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

sweetbettafish said:


> Beautiful tanks! Just curious, are they heated?


Hi, thank you! No they are not, but I live in Florida and temperature fluctuations are pretty uncommon in the house.  I am considering buying heaters for all of them, have to wait for my next paycheck, and I don't want to buy them unless they're completely necessary.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Hi, thank you! No they are not, but I live in Florida and temperature fluctuations are pretty uncommon in the house.  I am considering buying heaters for all of them, have to wait for my next paycheck, and I don't want to buy them unless they're completely necessary.


I live in Florida and I can't recommend heaters enough. Especially as we're approaching the colder months. Also, bettas are much more active and healthier in 80F. All the bettas I've gotten were sluggish and meh at temps around 77F.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

FishyFishy89 said:


> I live in Florida and I can't recommend heaters enough. Especially as we're approaching the colder months. Also, bettas are much more active and healthier in 80F. All the bettas I've gotten were sluggish and meh at temps around 77F.


I think I'll get them each a heater next time I get a paycheck. Which do you reccomend that would work best for their size tanks? I have 1 hydor mini heater, and it is okay, but if you know of a better one I'd love to know.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Bettaluver4evr said:


> I think I'll get them each a heater next time I get a paycheck. Which do you reccomend that would work best for their size tanks? I have 1 hydor mini heater, and it is okay, but if you know of a better one I'd love to know.


For smaller tanks anything between 15-25W works well. I love the Hygro heaters! I have one in one of my tanks. It's been so reliable. I've also started really liking the Aqueons. They come with a lifetime warranty so if anything happens you can either contact the company or bring it back to the store you got it from with the receipt making sure to tell them it has a lifetime warranty (which overrides their return policy). IMO don't get anything that isn't adjustable. There's a risk that it may not heat enough or overheat.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

FishyFishy89 said:


> For smaller tanks anything between 15-25W works well. I love the Hygro heaters! I have one in one of my tanks. It's been so reliable. I've also started really liking the Aqueons. They come with a lifetime warranty so if anything happens you can either contact the company or bring it back to the store you got it from with the receipt making sure to tell them it has a lifetime warranty (which overrides their return policy). IMO don't get anything that isn't adjustable. There's a risk that it may not heat enough or overheat.


Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it!  I'll look for some heaters next time I get a paycheck.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Just an update, I was able to pick up 2 heaters today for $10.99 each, not bad haha. 3 of my 4 tanks (got ANOTHER betta today lol so 4 tanks now) have heaters, and my DeT betta boy might be going to a new home on monday so I don't want to get him a heater just yet. But I just wanted to let you know.


----------



## sweetbettafish

That's great! What colors are you new little guy?


----------



## farmgirl82

View attachment 447170
Here is my boy Saturn. He was marked as a dragonscale CT @ petsmart but I don't think he's really a dragonscale. He lives in a 2g custom made elongated hexagon tank that I had bought many years ago (probably 8-9) before I knew much about keeping bettas. It came with 2 glass dividers in a cross shape so you could house 4 bettas in it! Obviously only one resides in it theses days.


----------



## farmgirl82

Fishyfishy what aqueon heater do you use? I like my hydor 25w adjustable heaters but I'm always curious if there's something that works well for smaller tanks.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

farmgirl82 said:


> View attachment 447170
> Here is my boy Saturn. He was marked as a dragonscale CT @ petsmart but I don't think he's really a dragonscale. He lives in a 2g custom made elongated hexagon tank that I had bought many years ago (probably 8-9) before I knew much about keeping bettas. It came with 2 glass dividers in a cross shape so you could house 4 bettas in it! Obviously only one resides in it theses days.


Your betta is absolutely stunning! And your tank is beautiful, LOVE the live plants.  He looks very healthy.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

sweetbettafish said:


> That's great! What colors are you new little guy?


Thanks! He's been there for at least a week, poor baby, and I almost bought him last thursday when I was buying my DeT John but I changed my mind at the last second, thinking for sure that he would find a good home. A week later and there he was, so this time I snatched him up. He's mostly white with some steel blue spotting on his fins. He's a real cutie.  His temporary tank is kinda small, 0.75 gallons but it has a heater and 2 small plants and he is loving it, he keeps flaring at the plants haha. There's a thread with pics of him in the Betta Pictures section.


----------



## FishyFishy89

farmgirl82 said:


> Fishyfishy what aqueon heater do you use? I like my hydor 25w adjustable heaters but I'm always curious if there's something that works well for smaller tanks.


I use a 25W in my other betta tank and my 75 gallon has 2 200W.
The 200Ws started off making a clicking noise when they turned on. But overtime it went away.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

I just started an instagram account for my bettas, @betta.freak I've posted photos of all of my bettas and their tanks, listing their water change schedules and the tank specs, including heaters, filters, aerators, etc. And I am being positively bombarded by people saying that I am mistreating my bettas, their tanks aren't adequate, etc. I think after 4 years on this forum, and after owning 12 bettas (almost all of whom lived between 1-2 years) I would know how to care for my bettas. I KNOW that 1 gallon tanks aren't the greatest things in the world for bettas, but my betta tanks are cleaned more often than is really necessary, 3/4 have heaters, all bettas are well fed and extremely active, no health problems. Am I really a bad betta keeper?


----------



## BettaMummy87

So, I have found a cheap little tank which I used as a new QT tank (as mine is out on loan, again!) and it is actually pretty neat. Its a 10 Litre (2 gal) with a sponge filter and air pump. Having read this thread I am thinking of adding a little nano heater and making one of these into a desk bettas home in my bedroom... These 2 gallon guys look pretty happy...

Anyone have any tips for starting out on this?

ETA: I am looking at this heater, the interpet flat one but the smaller wattage is more expensive than the larger. Would a 15W be okay for the tank?


----------



## farmgirl82

Thanx bettaluver. He seems to be a happy healthy fish. I've had him about a year now. His only "issue" is his belly always looks fat even after their fast day but he never has trouble swimming or buoyancy issues so i dont worry about it. Hes just portly.


----------



## farmgirl82

Bettamummy those styles usually don't have a shut off temperature so they are designed to be on constantly. I use a 7.5w (hydor mini flat) for a 1.5 gallon hospital tank & it works ok. It keeps the water right around 82 depending on the temp of my house. I would be leery about using the 15w tho. I think it might make your water too hot.


----------



## BettaMummy87

farmgirl82 said:


> Bettamummy those styles usually don't have a shut off temperature so they are designed to be on constantly. I use a 7.5w (hydor mini flat) for a 1.5 gallon hospital tank & it works ok. It keeps the water right around 82 depending on the temp of my house. I would be leery about using the 15w tho. I think it might make your water too hot.


I shall keep hunting, but if I find nothing i'll pay the extra few £ for the 7.5. Thank you!


----------



## Tress

This was Lux's 1g. It was heated and got 100% water changes every other day. He was a sorta impulse buy, I'd seen him in the store, came back like 2 weeks later and he was still there and still healthy while the rest were dying. I had a project to make a small (likely 3g) tank, but it fell through and what was suppose to be temporary stay turned into over 2 months. Normally it wouldn't have been a big deal but Lux made it clear that he wanted more space. He now had a 10g all to himself lol.

When kept clean and heated, I don't see a problem with 1-2g. So long as the fish agrees


----------



## Tuigirl

I love Lux! Even the name is fitting!


----------



## Tress

Tuigirl said:


> I love Lux! Even the name is fitting!


Thanks ^^ I adore him too. Polar opposite to my other guy who is a big mommas boy. Lux would rather be left alone. His 1g used to sit on my desk next to me, so I'm sure all the bumps and shakes he had to deal with kinda made him the grumpy boy he is.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

My bettas tank this is 1 gall


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> My bettas tank this is 1 gall


What a cute setup! Love the heater, I just picked up 2 of those myself last week.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

Bettaluver4evr said:


> What a cute setup! Love the heater, I just picked up 2 of those myself last week.


Thank you! I love my heater too lol


----------



## SplashyBetta

So glad I found this thread! I have one of my bettas, Mochi, in a one gallon tank. I've received so much hate on Instagram and another forum :roll: I really like her tank though  It's heated, filtered, clean, and I monitor the water levels. I don't have a pic of the setup right now, but this is the tank; http://www.amazon.com/Aquarius1-Gal...upplies_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1VMDQ1DKMY4GQ7PEHF4P

You guys all have some really cute setups! ♥


----------



## BettaMummy87

Ecuse the sediment floating everywhere... I only finished capping and planting yesterday. Gunna disturb it more today with root tabs too... D:

But this is my new 2Gallon tank for my incoming import betta male. Bet all the crypts melt bigtime before he gets here.... XD

ETA: Whoops. A little large! Resizing!

ETA: New re-sized image...


----------



## SplashyBetta

Here's Mochi's one gallon tank:









Mochi is doing great in her one gallon! So I think it's more about water quality than size.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaMummy87 said:


> Ecuse the sediment floating everywhere... I only finished capping and planting yesterday. Gunna disturb it more today with root tabs too... D:
> 
> But this is my new 2Gallon tank for my incoming import betta male. Bet all the crypts melt bigtime before he gets here.... XD
> 
> ETA: Whoops. A little large! Resizing!
> 
> ETA: New re-sized image...


If its capped soil you do not need root tabs now, adding them will just unbalance the nutrients vrs light, co2, and nitrogen needs of the plants. Wait at least 6-9-12moths + before using root tabs in a soil based tank (wit until you see some nutrient deficiencies in the plants to tell you they need root tabs).

Keep an eye on ammonia (or if you have a cycled filter the nitrates) as they will rise as some ammonia leeches. Keep up on water changes so you don't get an algae bloom from this (will also help clear up the water). Pour new water in very slowly or even sue a ziplock like sandwitch bag to pour water onto as it floats on the surface to displace water and not just push down tot eh substrate and kick up more dirt.

I'd also do the pantyhose test on those rocks, they look a bit rough around the edges for betta fins.


----------



## BettaMummy87

Aqua Aurora said:


> If its capped soil you do not need root tabs now, adding them will just unbalance the nutrients vrs light, co2, and nitrogen needs of the plants. Wait at least 6-9-12moths + before using root tabs in a soil based tank (wit until you see some nutrient deficiencies in the plants to tell you they need root tabs).
> 
> Keep an eye on ammonia (or if you have a cycled filter the nitrates) as they will rise as some ammonia leeches. Keep up on water changes so you don't get an algae bloom from this (will also help clear up the water). Pour new water in very slowly or even sue a ziplock like sandwitch bag to pour water onto as it floats on the surface to displace water and not just push down tot eh substrate and kick up more dirt.
> 
> I'd also do the pantyhose test on those rocks, they look a bit rough around the edges for betta fins.


I have given them a once over with tights.  And also, no soil. This is a test tank for me. One, to see if I like 2gallons for a betta and two, to try a planted tank with only an inert substrate. That is fine sand, capped with aquarium sand. 

It has cleared again since that photo. I held off on capping until late yesterday. So that photo was +/- 12 hours from literally tipping sand in from the surface. Used to w/c in small tank as I run a 3gal also.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaMummy87 said:


> I have given them a once over with tights.  And also, no soil. This is a test tank for me. One, to see if I like 2gallons for a betta and two, to try a planted tank with only an inert substrate. That is fine sand, capped with aquarium sand.
> 
> It has cleared again since that photo. I held off on capping until late yesterday. So that photo was +/- 12 hours from literally tipping sand in from the surface. Used to w/c in small tank as I run a 3gal also.


Ah ok the base layer looked similar to soil in hue ^^


----------



## BettaMummy87

It is this kiln dried sand thoroughly rinsed. Some debate online about its use in aquaria, but a week in, no adverse effects on plants and no wild swings in water perameters. Guessing this one really is inert. 

I loved the natural colour of it. Spent ages deciding whether or not to cap it. XD


----------



## Tress

BettaMummy87 said:


> Ecuse the sediment floating everywhere... I only finished capping and planting yesterday. Gunna disturb it more today with root tabs too... D:
> 
> But this is my new 2Gallon tank for my incoming import betta male. Bet all the crypts melt bigtime before he gets here.... XD
> 
> ETA: Whoops. A little large! Resizing!
> 
> ETA: New re-sized image...


Pretty rocks! What kind are they (if you know)? They look almost like Quarts. I heard quarts can mess with the PH.


----------



## BettaMummy87

Quartz they are. Rose Quartz. Quartz is should be completely inert for most types.  Its only things like amethyst that have negative implications in the aquarium. 

The main exception to any normal quartz is when other minerals cling to it... like iron is pretty common.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Can someone direct me to somewhere online (Amazon would be great since I have an unused giftcard on there) where I can buy a cave/hideaway for Mochi? I need it to fit in her one gallon corner tank. I posted a tank pic on the previous page if that would help  Right now she has a small teacup, but I know it won't be big enough when she's full-grown. Thanks!


----------



## BettaMummy87

I've heard good things about Zoo Med i think. These sinking logs (they also do floating ones)

I am thinking about getting one all the way in the UK. But I love the look of these 'chichlid caves' too!


----------



## Tress

BettaMummy87 said:


> Quartz they are. Rose Quartz. Quartz is should be completely inert for most types.  Its only things like amethyst that have negative implications in the aquarium.
> 
> The main exception to any normal quartz is when other minerals cling to it... like iron is pretty common.


Oh really? I was informed wrong then. Understandable when something else is in it. I made sure to avoid all quartz, now I think I'll look into it a bit more and then look through all of mine.


----------



## BettaMummy87

Tress said:


> Oh really? I was informed wrong then. Understandable when something else is in it. I made sure to avoid all quartz, now I think I'll look into it a bit more and then look through all of mine.


I'm 100% sure on this. As long as it is quartz, and doesn't have rusty coloured (or other patches) of grainy ore stuck to it (lick it, if it tastes like metal or salt, its not pure, and then tip some acid on it, no fizzing is good, fizzing is bad) it should be completely inert.


----------



## D2W

*Three tiny tanks*

Here are my three girls, Kira, Dax, and Ziyal. (I'm a DS9 fan, what can I say?) Kira and Dax have 1-gallon tanks and little Zi has a 1/2-gallon so that her tanks fits between the others, which means I can see all three fish at once. And since Dax hates Kira (and Kira doesn't care), having Ziyal in between keeps the peace. They all have thermometers, lights, soaked freeze-dried food, and they get weekly water changes and lots of attention. Despite their tiny homes, they're all healthy and happy.
View attachment 451506


View attachment 451514


View attachment 451522


View attachment 451530


----------



## sweetbettafish

All of your girls are very pretty! I keep my HM Prince in a heated one gallon drum bowl, and perform water changes every other day. He seems pretty happy.


----------



## Gen2387

*2 gallon heated tank.*

This is Hulk's tank. 2 gallon, heated, non filtered but changed twice a week. He loooooooooves it!


----------



## ANHEL123

Love your tank ! Very simple , nice and pretty with gourgeous Hunk. Love the profile picture of your dog too. I am crazy about dogs


----------



## KaitKait

This is my Schurrle, he lives in a 1.5 litre jug (not sure what that converts to in gallons). Needs no heating except in winter (good old Australian weather) because it hits like 30 degrees Celsius in my house. Gets full water changes once a week. I tried moving him to a 16 litre filtered tank last week and he was so bored. Had plants and hidey-holes and everything but got super stressed due to the filter and he went back into the jug and has never been happier. 

I guess it just depends on the personality of the fish, our other fish loves the big tank and swimming against the filter.


----------



## Tress

Kait, no offence but you need to be doing more water changes than once a week, you should be doing daily or every other day changes. 4L = 1 gallon, so you're jug is just under half gallon, 1/3 of a gallon maybe?

How long did you "try" him out in the bigger tank? It takes them a while to get used to a new environment and if the filter was too strong and stressing him then maybe you should try again with it off or baffled. Can't really give a fair judgement to whether he liked the tank or not if there was another issue causing him to stress out.


----------



## KaitKait

I've kept bettas in smaller jars when I was little, he is perfectly happy where he is, believe me. He was in the other tank for about 5 days and was seriously distressed when I moved him. I've moved him between a number of jars and tanks since I got him about 4 months ago and this is the only one he's content in. 

Again, depends on the fish.

Edit: I'm prepared to cop flack about it, but he's a really timid fish and doesn't like a lot of space.


----------



## BettaMummy87

KaitKait said:


> I've kept bettas in smaller jars when I was little, he is perfectly happy where he is, believe me. He was in the other tank for about 5 days and was seriously distressed when I moved him. I've moved him between a number of jars and tanks since I got him about 4 months ago and this is the only one he's content in.
> 
> Again, depends on the fish.
> 
> Edit: I'm prepared to cop flack about it, but he's a really timid fish and doesn't like a lot of space.



If he really is only comfortable in that size, then that is fine for him, eventhough I personally would not recommend it in the vast majority of cases. The filter thing may be worth looking into. Maybe that filter tressed him, but perhaps a different one, or that one 'baffled' would not. 

_However,_ I do agree that he would benefit greatly from more than one water change a week. It's 0.26 of a US Gallon, and 0.23 of an Imperial one. The waste is going to pile up pretty quickly in there, whether it is visible or not. 

I would try 50% every other day and one 100% a week, but I am cautious with little tanks. Do you own a test kit?


----------



## SplashyBetta

I agree, you need more water changes! BettaMunmy87 had a good recommendation. I have a one gallon with a filter and I do it depending on water parameters and look, but usually at least twice a week.


----------



## Charc14

I love al of your guys tanks very pretty!!!!


----------



## BettaMummy87

I do W/C on my filtered 3 gallon twice a week.  25% and 50% both with gravel vac. Same goes for the new two gallon, though that will be every other day 25% until I know the NH/N2/N3 levels and TDS readings.


----------



## sweetbettafish

You have a pretty little tank! My Betta Prince lives in a one gallon heated bowl, I do full water changes every other day or every two days.


----------



## AngelFins

Smaller tanks aren't bad for a single fish as long as they have room to move ^^

When I first got mine I had him in a 2-gallon tank and he loved it! It was cheap plastic, however, and cracked which caused me to upgrade to a larger, now 5-gallon, tank.

Partly because I wanted more room to decorate and be artistic...


----------



## Tress

Yea, that's one of the major problems with making smaller tanks work. Not a lot of room to decorate/plant. It's hard to balance the amount of coverage you need with the open spaces you want. Personally I put the fish's needs over my wants. Lots of fake plants in my small tank makes Zip happy and me unable to take pictures xD


----------



## yogosans14

Rockys new MiniBow 1 gallon


----------



## Krys

This debate has been going on long before I even joined this community. When people ask me what size tank/bowl they should get, I always recommend 3 gallons along with a filter and heater just because I don't know how well they take care of their fish.

But if you're experienced and know what you're going, 1-2 gallon tanks are fine. Experienced means you know betta needs. And they're simple. Heat, cleanliness, hideaway, Room to stretch. You have those, and you're golden.

But never--NEVER do I condone anything smaller than 1 gallon.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

Krys said:


> This debate has been going on long before I even joined this community. When people ask me what size tank/bowl they should get, I always recommend 3 gallons along with a filter and heater just because I don't know how well they take care of their fish.
> 
> But if you're experienced and know what you're going, 1-2 gallon tanks are fine. Experienced means you know betta needs. And they're simple. Heat, cleanliness, hideaway, Room to stretch. You have those, and you're golden.
> 
> But never--NEVER do I condone anything smaller than 1 gallon.


Agreeed anything less then a gallon is not ok


----------



## xShainax

I agree. I have two one gallon tanks and they are changed every two days and are heated. They also have hidey holes to rest in.


----------



## Tolak

Krys said:


> But never--NEVER do I condone anything smaller than 1 gallon.


You'd hate what show breeders do then, but I'll bet you'd love to have some of their fish! It has nothing to do with the size of the container, and everything to do with the care given.


----------



## Krys

Tolak said:


> You'd hate what show breeders do then, but I'll bet you'd love to have some of their fish! It has nothing to do with the size of the container, and everything to do with the care given.


Breeders generally know what they're doing. I'm talking about anything smaller than a 1 gallon when the fish is only a pet. Breeders know the importance of keeping them highly clean and healthy. Regular people with little to no experience do not.


----------



## Tolak

Krys said:


> Breeders generally know what they're doing. I'm talking about anything smaller than a 1 gallon when the fish is only a pet. Breeders know the importance of keeping them highly clean and healthy. Regular people with little to no experience do not.


So not never never, just in most cases I guess. Does this mean breeders are a bit irregular?


----------



## Krys

Tolak said:


> So not never never, just in most cases I guess. Does this mean breeders are a bit irregular?


Means they better know what they're doing or they're not gonna have much of a business. lol.


----------



## yogosans14

Does anyone know of the smallest betta tail types? I want to move a small Betta to my 1.5 gallon tank. My red VT is to big for a 1.5


----------



## Schmoo

yogosans14 said:


> Does anyone know of the smallest betta tail types? I want to move a small Betta to my 1.5 gallon tank. My red VT is to big for a 1.5


As in the type of tail that's the shortest/smallest? Plakats have the shortest fins, but that's not taking into account the size of their body. Do you think your VT is too big because of his fins or because of his entirety -- fins and body? I'm not disagreeing with you; merely curious.


----------



## Tress

Usually shorter tailed bettas are more active, and likely too active for a 1.5


----------



## BettaMummy87

Schmoo said:


> As in the type of tail that's the shortest/smallest? Plakats have the shortest fins, but that's not taking into account the size of their body. Do you think your VT is too big because of his fins or because of his entirety -- fins and body? I'm not disagreeing with you; merely curious.





Tress said:


> Usually shorter tailed bettas are more active, and likely too active for a 1.5


+1 to these. Pks are shortest, but from experience and research they need at *least* 3 gallons as they swim more. IME Bigger fins = less active, especially as they age. Less active fish are probably best for the smaller tanks, though if you can upgrade the tank size the options available expand  I have a 2gal with an OHM in, and a 3 gal with a PK in.


----------



## BettaNamedHerbert

I have a 2.5 gallon with Molly and Platy fry. I will add a baby betta as soon as the fry are old enough to be transferred into my new 45 gal.


----------



## saltandpepper2

Ok, I love this thread, And have one question: I have a 2.5g tank that is waiting to be filled with a betta, but I also want to get another betta, but what I have is a 1 gallon bowl. If I got a thermometer, and one of those round heating pads (the ones made for fish bowls) and of course did daily water changes, etc, would a second fish be alright until I could get a slightly larger tank? thanks for any help!!


----------



## saltandpepper2

Or would a stronger, adjustable heater be better??? Not sure, lol. And I am on a budget. lol


----------



## Schmoo

saltandpepper2 said:


> Ok, I love this thread, And have one question: I have a 2.5g tank that is waiting to be filled with a betta, but I also want to get another betta, but what I have is a 1 gallon bowl. If I got a thermometer, and one of those round heating pads (the ones made for fish bowls) and of course did daily water changes, etc, would a second fish be alright until I could get a slightly larger tank? thanks for any help!!


As long as you're willing to do the proper maintenance, and can provide everything a betta needs (heater, hide-outs, etc.), then a 1 gallon is fine until you can get something a little bigger. c: My first betta, Ackbar, was in a 1.5g and he did just fine.


----------



## saltandpepper2

Awesome, thank you so much!! I'm super excited, and will have to post a pic after the tanks are set up


----------



## Bel

I have my new betta (as of yet un-named) in a 1 1/2 gallon heated tank. So far he seems happy. I have live plants in there as I love to have live plants around me. :-D This is my guy though I'm not sure what type he is. He's red but has pink and purple on his body as well.


----------



## Bel

Pic of his tank as can only upload one file at a time


----------



## cowboy

Bel said:


> I have my new betta (as of yet un-named) in a 1 1/2 gallon heated tank. So far he seems happy. I have live plants in there as I love to have live plants around me. :-D This is my guy though I'm not sure what type he is. He's red but has pink and purple on his body as well.


Nice looking fish!

I also got a new one yesterday, planted 2 gallon spec

I like this thread, I recently introduced a new member to it


----------



## Bel

cowboy said:


> Nice looking fish!
> 
> I also got a new one yesterday, planted 2 gallon spec
> 
> I like this thread, I recently introduced a new member to it


And I thank you for the introduction 

What a beaut you have there!


----------



## BettaStarter24

I used to have my SDeT Castiel (SIP) in a 1.5 gallon, then when he died I had my Crowntail Crowley in it for a while. I recently upgraded to a 2.6 gallon so now all of my boys are in 2.5 gallons or up but I think as long as the tank is maintained well and heated then 1-2 gallons is okay. I personally just got fed up with the more frequent WC's on the 1.5 gallon and I didn't like that i couldn't take the broken filter out of the tank so I got a bigger tank. But good on everyone on this thread! All the boys and girls look very happy!


----------



## serartic

wow I like this post. I totally understand the scrutiny some people give you for having a betta in a 1-2 gallon tank.. but for some of us.. :c it might be all we can afford or have space for.. I have my betta in a temp tank currently, ordered and expedited (shipping) a 2.5 aqueon tank w/ filter.. and now on the hunt for an appropriate adjustable heater. :c I would've loved to have purchased a 5 gallon, but it was pushing it space wise and cost wise :'C
on a better note. im really amazed with the photos of people's set ups!


----------



## cowboy

serartic said:


> wow I like this post. I totally understand the scrutiny some people give you for having a betta in a 1-2 gallon tank.. but for some of us.. :c it might be all we can afford or have space for.. I have my betta in a temp tank currently, ordered and expedited (shipping) a 2.5 aqueon tank w/ filter.. and now on the hunt for an appropriate adjustable heater. :c I would've loved to have purchased a 5 gallon, but it was pushing it space wise and cost wise :'C
> on a better note. im really amazed with the photos of people's set ups!


Yes, it's a great thread and thankful the OP started it. I love my 2 gallon specs (I have three) and even though I could upgrade it's not something I'm interested in. I believe you can have fantastic spaces in smaller tanks. There's good and bad fish keepers no matter what the size.


----------



## Tress

+1 Cowboy. 

I've since upgraded all my bettas to bigger tanks, but if I could get some sponge filters I wouldn't mind setting up a smaller tank. Actually I have a project to make a smaller tank, but I think the specs placed it around 3-4g. Still would be neat if I could get it going.


----------



## Silverfang

I couldn't resist. I had to get another pretty boy. 2 2.5 gallon tanks sitting without anything but snails. I had to.

My cute lil butt's home. Heavily planted. Sand based. Steadily heated to 80. He's a piggy like all happy bettas.



















His big decisions are which floating leaf to nest under. And which snail to try and bully. I'm not sure if he was diving for noms and tried to wiggle under the fallen arch in the tank, or if he was too aggressive with a snail. Either way he doesn't like scales on his face


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris

Love the set ups


----------



## hannat

The only tank I have set up right now smaller than 2.5 gallons is my temp. ~1 gallon bowl for my Nerite as his tankmate is getting a salt treatment for his tail biting habits. Glad I have an extra heater! That being said, some of these tanks are positively inspirational! Rock on betta buddies!


----------



## Schmoo

I currently have a 2 gallon tank that houses my Petco baby, Revan, and a small Kritter Keeper (about 1.75 gallons) that houses my ~2 month old male guppy fry, Phillip. Both need some work done (especially Phillip's), but I hope to get that all done soon! ^_^


----------



## summersea

This is my new 2.5 gallon NPT tank. It is in the process of cycling for a rescue boy I took in. I will had some floating stems to act as a hammock for the boy when I put him in (he has problems swimming"


----------



## Marvelfan8

*My 1.1 gallon tank!*

I was just surfing through topics when I saw this and I love the idea for this thread!

My new male, Jarvis, has a 1.1 gallon Tetra Halfmoon Betta tank. He has 2 green silk plants, 1 orange silk plant "ball", a leaf hammock, and some blue mixed substrate at the bottom of the tank. The LED light that came with the tank can also be moved on top or below the tank. I have only had him for a day, but he seems to be very healthy and very active in his new home! I also plan to do *very* frequent water changes.

Pics taken within an hour of putting Jarvis in the tank, so apologies for the air bubbles!


----------



## Tress

Marvelfan8 said:


> I was just surfing through topics when I saw this and I love the idea for this thread!
> 
> My new male, Jarvis, has a 1.1 gallon Tetra Halfmoon Betta tank. He has 2 green silk plants, 1 orange silk plant "ball", a leaf hammock, and some blue mixed substrate at the bottom of the tank. The LED light that came with the tank can also be moved on top or below the tank. I have only had him for a day, but he seems to be very healthy and very active in his new home! I also plan to do *very* frequent water changes.
> 
> Pics taken within an hour of putting Jarvis in the tank, so apologies for the air bubbles!


Cute little tank and great that you're committed to the extra water changes it will need! But I didn't see a heater or is it hiding behind the plants?


----------



## Marvelfan8

Tress said:


> Cute little tank and great that you're committed to the extra water changes it will need! But I didn't see a heater or is it hiding behind the plants?


Thank you! And no, there's no heater. My house is typically ~72 degrees and I keep track of the water's temp to make sure it doesn't get too cold. However, I have considered buying a heater for the future! Would you happen to have suggestions of a good heater for a 1 gallon? Most ones I've seen are more for larger tanks and I don't want to overwhelm my little guy. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Tress

Marvelfan8 said:


> Thank you! And no, there's no heater. My house is typically ~72 degrees and I keep track of the water's temp to make sure it doesn't get too cold. However, I have considered buying a heater for the future! Would you happen to have suggestions of a good heater for a 1 gallon? Most ones I've seen are more for larger tanks and I don't want to overwhelm my little guy. Any help appreciated!


72 is a bit too cold, since 76-82 is their preferred range, so I would get a heater. Since your house does stay in the 70's you would probably be ok with a 7-10w mini non adjustable heater. With a non-adjustable you'll have to keep an eye on it since they give out constant heat instead of turning off at a certain temp like a preset or adjustable. Personally I've used both an Aqueon 10w and a Hydor 7.5w. I prefer the former and it's easier to secure (suction cups) where as the other is to hide under the gravel (I don't use gravel in my QT tanks). There probably are some other good ones out there. If you upgraded to a 2-2.5g you could fit a 25w adjustable in there safety. Any smaller and it's not as safe.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

Marvelfan8 said:


> Thank you! And no, there's no heater. My house is typically ~72 degrees and I keep track of the water's temp to make sure it doesn't get too cold. However, I have considered buying a heater for the future! Would you happen to have suggestions of a good heater for a 1 gallon? Most ones I've seen are more for larger tanks and I don't want to overwhelm my little guy. Any help appreciated!


A 7.5 watt heater is good for that tank i have a hydor slim betta heater


----------



## Schmoo

Marvelfan8 said:


> Would you happen to have suggestions of a good heater for a 1 gallon? Most ones I've seen are more for larger tanks and I don't want to overwhelm my little guy. Any help appreciated!


I have a Hydor betta heater (it's a flat circular heater that can go under gravel (looks much nicer IMO) that's made for smaller tanks. It's a 7.5w and it keeps my 2g around 80. :3 I recommend it.


----------



## Marvelfan8

*Heater*

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! I'll definitely look into the heaters you mentioned. And I'm not planning to upgrade my tank too soon, but if I do in the future I'll definitely go for a 2.5 gallon!


----------



## Schmoo

Phillip's small Kritter Keeper:

View attachment 484858



Revan's 2 gallon tank:

View attachment 484866


----------



## cousiniguana

I love that pink one Schmoo. Very cherry blossom celebration.


----------



## Schmoo

cousiniguana said:


> I love that pink one Schmoo. Very cherry blossom celebration.


Thanks!  My husband and I share a love/interest in Asian culture/archetecture/etc, so when we found the tree ornament at Petsmart we ran with the idea, haha. Originally I wanted a "cute" tank, but I really like how it turned out.


----------



## katydidmischief

I went to Petco today on the hunt for more plants... and came home with a new CT. He's been settled into a heated 1 gallon bowl. I'm using a pot holder for a lid at the moment; next payday I'll pick up something better. And please disregard how distorted the bowl makes the hide look-the curve of the glass is magnifying it.

















And a picture of my new boy, still unnamed though I'm leaning toward Nikola.


----------



## Marvelfan8

katydidmischief said:


> I went to Petco today on the hunt for more plants... and came home with a new CT. He's been settled into a heated 1 gallon bowl. I'm using a pot holder for a lid at the moment; next payday I'll pick up something better. And please disregard how distorted the bowl makes the hide look-the curve of the glass is magnifying it.
> 
> And a picture of my new boy, still unnamed though I'm leaning toward Nikola.


What a pretty boy! I think Nikola is a great name!


----------



## katydidmischief

Thank you! I saw him at Petco before and told myself that if he was still there this morning, I'd get him and I was so sad to see his coloring had dulled. Hopefully nice clean, warm water and good food will bring it back.


----------



## xShainax

This is my baby Bellemeres 1.5 gallon tank. It has aponogenton, java fern, and hygrophila in it


----------



## katydidmischief

Lovely tank, xShainax. Is that Bellamere by the heater?


----------



## xShainax

Yes, she loves swimming by the heater, and filter


----------



## WDW Donna

What a great thread topic!! I always felt guilty having our bettas in 2.5gal tanks. My daughter has a male crowntail in her room and I have a female in the livingroom. We just don't have the room for anything bigger.


----------



## Tress

WDW Donna said:


> What a great thread topic!! I always felt guilty having our bettas in 2.5gal tanks. My daughter has a male crowntail in her room and I have a female in the livingroom. We just don't have the room for anything bigger.


2.5g is a great size when you don't have a lot of room. Personally I'd love to get a 2-2.5g and set it up in our dining room. Gotta wait till I can afford another heater and sponge filter. It would be a great excuse to get a 7th betta >3>

PS: Yay another Ontarian


----------



## kman

Tress said:


> 2.5g is a great size when you don't have a lot of room. Personally I'd love to get a 2-2.5g and set it up in our dining room. Gotta wait till I can afford another heater and sponge filter. It would be a great excuse to get a 7th betta >3>
> 
> PS: Yay another Ontarian


People use the 2.5 gal figure, but I have to say my Betta is really happy and has plenty of room in my 2 gal Fluval Spec.


----------



## BettaMummy87

My 2 gallon 'iwagumi'-style tank:

At setup (11-Nov-14):









Now:










Actually looks worse, as the vals are only just growing back. :/ Stupid vals. The good thing is that the crypts didnt melt - at all! The one in the left is only tiny as the only ones left are the babies. I nicked the parent plant fopr another tank... think its time the big one at the back saw some scaples too. 

And, I know its not a 2 gallon, it's three, but I just rescaped my superfish wave:

Before:









After:









Excuse the sediment, I had finsihed a few hours before, so still some stray soild wafting around after planting. The anubias congensis is getting moved, once I have a suitable alternative, as this is a biotope tank.  Supposed to look like a snatch of riverbed, but I needed to use more gravel than intended as a cap until I can get something better. Gravel was supposed to be decoration/river pebbles.


----------



## SunnySideIvy

I am in love with this thread! I've always wanted to show off my betta, Drax, but have been timid about his environment. :roll: 
He lives in a plastic 1 gal tank with a filter, it stays consistently at about 78 degrees according to the thermometer I have for it. I love his tank! It is just big enough to fit his favorite floating log, which leaves room for plants to grow at the bottom. He seems very happy too! He is ready every morning for his food, comes swimming right up to the top and waits! All and all he is a fairly mellow betta, he is about 5 months old and I've only seen him flare once, and only with his gills! 
Here are some photos!


----------



## Marvelfan8

SunnySideIvy said:


> I am in love with this thread! I've always wanted to show off my betta, Drax, but have been timid about his environment. :roll:
> He lives in a plastic 1 gal tank with a filter, it stays consistently at about 78 degrees according to the thermometer I have for it. I love his tank! It is just big enough to fit his favorite floating log, which leaves room for plants to grow at the bottom. He seems very happy too! He is ready every morning for his food, comes swimming right up to the top and waits! All and all he is a fairly mellow betta, he is about 5 months old and I've only seen him flare once, and only with his gills!


Cute!! I love his name too, Drax! He definitely looks like he loves that log!


----------



## SunnySideIvy

Thank you!! 
He constantly hangs out in it unless he is eating or saying hello! I was so nervous when I first bought it because I didn't know it was a floater, and thought it would rest at the bottom. I was worried he would get stuck or hurt his fins on it, but he is so happy with it! He sleeps inside, he sleeps on the outside, he patrols through it, its so adorable!


----------



## BettaBoy51

SunnySideIvy said:


> Thank you!!
> He constantly hangs out in it unless he is eating or saying hello! I was so nervous when I first bought it because I didn't know it was a floater, and thought it would rest at the bottom. I was worried he would get stuck or hurt his fins on it, but he is so happy with it! He sleeps inside, he sleeps on the outside, he patrols through it, its so adorable!


any heater?


----------



## SunnySideIvy

I have a little black stick heater for him, it has an emergency cut off and is supposed to be designed for small tanks.


----------



## BettaBoy51

ok great !!!


----------



## trilobite

Heres my little display tank. Its almost finished cycling so soon I'll have to face the hard decision of who gets to go in it


----------



## kman

^^ Interesting plant, what is that? Pretty setup! That sand is going to be fun to keep clean, though.


----------



## trilobite

Haha yeah the sand is going to drive me insane I can tell! The plant is a banana lily and is probably my new favourite plant. Its a really fast grower


----------



## FishyFishy89

I like sand when it's dirty. When it's clean it's so ovely bright to me. Haha. Looks more natural to me too.


----------



## cousiniguana

love it! planning on picking up a banana plant tomorrow for my 2 gallon.


----------



## cousiniguana

My "I had to throw stuff together to make room for a cool fish I didn't mean to buy" tank:

2 gallon


----------



## Tikibirds

The tank with the banana plant, do they come with lids? I kinda want one but my girl is a jumper. I suppose I could just lay craft mesh over the top if there is no lid.


----------



## cousiniguana

I use craft mesh for mine when not taking pics


----------



## konstargirl

My little 2 gallon tank wasn't all that great. It killed my first 2 betta's because of poor filtration and no matter how much I cleaned it, it will not get any better. So I ended up throwing it away..


----------



## kman

konstargirl said:


> My little 2 gallon tank wasn't all that great. It killed my first 2 betta's because of poor filtration and no matter how much I cleaned it, it will not get any better. So I ended up throwing it away..


Your 2 gallon tank did not kill your betta, unless it was made of some sort of hazardous materials instead of the usual glass or plastic. 

Lots of people keep bettas in 2 gallon tanks, both with and without any filtration, and they lead long healthy lives.


----------



## Axeria

I totaly think it is up to the maintanance you give, I bet a nicely set up 2gal is alright for a betta to live in if the WC's are frequent enough


----------



## BettaStarter24

I agree with Axeria. For the longest time one of my boys was in a 1.5 gallon tank. Only reasons I upgraded him to a 2.6 gallon was I didn't like that the filter couldn't be removed (it was broken) and I got sick of such frequent WC's (3 a week, 1 100% 2 50%) and the boy I had in it was so big he couldn't really turn around properly (not a King or giant, just a big CT)


----------



## Sadielou

I had helped start up a betta facebook group and left after a week when the person who started with me blew up on people for ridiculous things like tank size or what was right and wrong. I'm a firm believer that no one person is right, nor is one person alone wrong. I have no problem with smaller betta homes as long as the person is taking good care of the betta!

Charming, my oldest, lives in a heated and filtered 2.5 Gallon tank with plants and a little moon rock cave. I'm going to guess he's about a year and a few months and he's my spoiled baby.

Then I have one female, one of my younger bettas, who lives in a 10 gallon with two cory cats and a couple of neons, she gets a heater, filter, light, tons of hiding spots and plants, she is queen bee, but it was sort of a default thing.

Juice also lives in a 2.5 Gallon tank with a heater, no filter due to it dying on me, but we are working on that and just get more water changes than normal. He sits right by my bed on my night stand, lol, sort of weird when I know he is watching me.

Then I have Opie, Jax, and Groot all in one split tank. Most people say don't split a 10 gallon three ways, but I did, gives each of them about 3 gallons, and then a little bit more. The are getting along find with minimal flaring and the tank is doing great and healthy! It's a bigger space then what all of them were used to before in the pet stores, and I love them dearly. They have a heater, filter, tons of plants, lovely lights, and water that is checked constantly to make sure they are healthy.

So I have one girl with a pretty decent size tank and then my boys are all content in slightly smaller homes, but still lots of room. They are all very active and happy 

Glad someone made this topic, I like seeing the pictures of other tanks. I currently don't have pictures of my set ups, but I'll be sure to stop by and share them with you all!


----------



## trilobite

Tikibirds said:


> The tank with the banana plant, do they come with lids? I kinda want one but my girl is a jumper. I suppose I could just lay craft mesh over the top if there is no lid.


Yeah it has a glass lid with a little hole for feeding. Heres where I got mine from, not sure if you can get it in America though http://www.petbarn.com.au/fish/aqua.../animates-betta-design-aquarium-mono-11l.html


----------



## AAquarist

Shawnee is an unusually small CT, so he's in a one gallon for now. I got a nice $12 Deep Blue one gallon and I think it looks nice. He loves the pot! It's also heated now, and he gets 2 water changes a week normally.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Nice tank. You do know, however, that the plant is terrestrial and not aquatic and will rot and foul the water? Especially with the leaves submerged.

I do love your avatar.


----------



## AAquarist

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Nice tank. You do know, however, that the plant is terrestrial and not aquatic and will rot and foul the water? Especially with the leaves submerged.
> 
> I do love your avatar.


Thank you! and Yes, I do know...I bought it and didn't look at as I was buying it. I've actually had it since January and it hasn't shown any sign of dying yet, which surprises me. One part of my other Betta's plant leaf was dying so I cut that appendage off. 

Thank you  He's quite the ham


----------



## Hallyx

Floating a broad-leaf plant like that is a good idea. Try Anubias -- totally aquatic, and provides shade and makes great hides and places to sleep near the surface.


----------



## learis

Here's my 2 gallon tank for Inky. I just installed the aquatop caf-10 sponge filter. It's so tiny it's perfect! Even with 1-2gallon tanks you can get filtration going if you want to.

p.s. sorry for the sun glare


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117828&highlight=minibow&page=3

I just want to state my opinion I am not attacking anyone...
“Why would it be wrong? there are people who keep fish in 5 gallons of water yet never clean it!

I'm not against tanks of any size. even a .5gallon as long as the owner knows what they are doing.

one little nerve of mine does get plucked whenever some one says "they need ATLEAST 2.5 gallons!"

lol. but really this isn't a bad advice for people who can afford it, so I stay quiet ”

Yes there are certain people who have larger aquariums but never change their water, those are very very bad fish keepers who have no regards to fish keeping or their betta. If you find someone who actually knows anything about fish they will all do AT LEAST one water change per week. I for example do multiple 75% water changes on minimum for my tanks each week. My tanks range from 5-75 gallons. And without a filter you need to do water changes every day, because little people realize that there is ammonia in the water they add to their uncycled betta tanks. So you must add prime in order to keep the ammonia at same levels which would require a water change at least every other day. With small tanks like this it is normally dangerous, leaving your town for a few days may result in dead bettas upon your return. But I do agree, if the owner does know what they are doing there are ways to put a betta in a smaller tank.

“I am so so so nervous about moving my betta to the 10 gal tank because he is doing so well in his 2.5 gal tank. I agree with you that I also hear a lot of people having issues with the cycled tanks.”

Actually, it’s quite the opposite. Cycled tanks are the safest option, uncycled tanks are the ones with the problem, without a cycled filter your betta is in constant ammonia. 

“the longer Im on here the more I notice that people with big fancy tanks have just as many (if not more) issues that those of us with smaller tanks. Im all for giving them room to swim but it really is more about quality than quantity I think”

The problem is people aren’t educated enough on water changes and think they can get away with a once a month change. Also many people with small tanks either do not show their habitat or lie about it, if everyone who kept bettas in tiny ½ gallon bowls came on here with their problems you wouldn’t think the “fancy” tanks are so bad.
“As long as the betta is taken care of, I don't see a problem with small tanks...unless of course it's TINY like they can barely move, and I wouldn't want to put a king or a giant in a small tank either.

Yeah it’s unfortunate how many people keep bettas in uncycled and unheated tanks. If you have a small tank but it’s taken care of its okay, but a lot of people do not even give them heat or filters or even decorations..

“If you think about it, anything is better than the tiny, filthy, cold cups ?that they are kept in, and you are giving them a MUCH better life either way...

I have two bowls, each almost 2 gallons. I keep a small DTPK male in one (planted) and a female in the other (not planted). The male plakat had a HUGE chunk out of his fins that went almost to his body, and within just a few weeks it was completely gone, and he builds very large bubble nests all the time. This is just more proof that they can be just fine in smaller "tanks," depending on the situation.

(The only pictures I have of the male in his bowl are from a week or two after we first got him, so the chunk out of his fin is still pretty large. It's completely healed beautifully now. You can't even tell it was there in the first place)”

I agree they can be “fine” in a smaller tank, but it doesn’t necessary mean that they are thriving. It depends on who is keeping them in a small tank. Also I wanted to add that a bubble nest is not a sign of a healthy nor happy betta. And the occasional betta surviving in a tiny bowl does not support evidence that they are all healthy in bowls.

“I actually saw a 4 gallon bowl xD It was HUGE haha. I do agree... I know people who think just because their wondeful 10 gallon tank is cycled they only have to clean it every 6 months. (And then they wonder why their fish is dull, listless and sick.)”

Those people often times aren’t even fish hobbyist, I have yet to meet anyone who cared about their fish who hasn’t done weekly changes.


“I "heart" this thread too! makes me feel soooo much better about Sushi's little home. He is prefectly content in his 2 gallon and the biggest I would go is 5 at this point. I think they feel more secure, they have less area to "guard" ya know”

I feel like a 2 gallon can be sufficient IF it is heated and filtered.

“I agree that the most important thing isn't the size but the way you take care of your betta. A smaller tank is fine if people keep up with frequent water changes and keep the water at the right temp. Personnally I had one of my betta in a 1.5 gallon, heated. Real pretty tank. He started tail bitting and a couple of weeks later my other betta who was in a 5 gallon died so I transfered him in the 5 gallon and the tail bitting stopped. 

I think that quality is important but some fish do like bigger tanks... I guess you have to adjust depending on the fish itself. Bigger or smaller tanks, as long as the fish is happy!
My sister has a betta in a 2 gallon and she is doing great.”

I feel like everyone blames “Big” tanks for their bettas tail biting, but in fact its not the act of moving him to a smaller tank but giving him more hides, if your tank is heavily planted and decorated they are much happier in a larger tank.

“You know that people can control what temperature their house is set to, right?
I LIVE IN FLORIDA! AND ROOM TEMP WATER IN MY HOUSE IS 72 DEGREES. My house is not the same temperature as it is outdoors, and more than likely neither is Kitty's.

If her house is set to around 80 and STAYS at that temp night and day, a heater is not needed.” 

Yes while you can heat a room or a house, it is very dangerous because your house heat can change as temperature changes and can go from the 80’s to the 60’s fairly fast and betta temp swings are very bad. If you use a heater you do not need to worry about heating issues, plus most heat turns off when you're at work or not home.


----------



## Hallyx

Excellent post, Ms. Crab. Because you have such a great depth and range of experience, your opinions on this thread should be highly regarded by members subscribed here. I certainly do; and I agree with 95% of what you have posted here.

A few small quibbles, if I may:

The advice to run >2g tanks is mostly because adjustable heaters and small, low-flow filters are hard to find for smaller tanks. 

Experienced keepers are more competent to care for small tanks, yet it's frequently the inexperienced, novice keeper who wants to keep their fish in bowls.

Sometimes there is ammonia in the tapwater, but mostly ammonia gets into the tank from the breaking down of chloramine into chlorine and ammonia. All dechlorinators remove the chlorine by turning it into harmless chloride salt. Prime and a few other conditioners then lock-up and detoxify the ammonia left over, as well as the ammonia produced by the livestock. 

Current thinking -- still evolving -- is that a couple drops of Prime every day keeps the ammonia locked-up and harmless. There is a limit to this. So frequent partial water changes are still necessary. Opinions vary, but a 50% pwc every few days and a 80% every week or 10 days will render ammonia harmless --- IF dosing Prime daily. Again, this last technique reflects a new analysis of small tank keeping. Opinions vary even among experienced keepers.

I'd like to hear what you think about this.

(PS: I can't imagine any other form even conducting this kind of thread, let alone in such a polite and considerate manner. I think you all deserve applause and congratulations.)


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

Hallyx said:


> Excellent post, Ms. Crab. Because you have such a great depth and range of experience, your opinions on this thread should be highly regarded by members subscribed here. I certainly do; and I agree with 95% of what you have posted here.


Thank you Hallyx I am sure you have a great deal of information as well because you are a reference team member,



Hallyx said:


> The advice to run >2g tanks is mostly because adjustable heaters and small, low-flow filters are hard to find for smaller tanks.


Yeah, I think while many members have agreed on 2.5 gallon being a minimum I find it to be more of a suggested tank size. I did a bit of my own research and found that 2 gallons is around the actual minimum based on their bioload would be 2 gallons (Give or take a few 1/16’s of a gallon). I also concurred that females have a less bioload then the males only requiring around 1.75 gallons. I think that if you had little money a 2 gallon would be okay, but I wouldn’t recommend that to a new betta keeper because they do not have the knowledge of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate to keep it in a small tank. More important than the actual dimensions of the tank would have to be parameters. If you could manage to keep 0 ammonia and nitrite and low nitrate go ahead and keep bettas in that tank but otherwise its easier to maintain larger more stable tanks. I am a big believer of filtering betta tanks, many people will not agree and simply say “Bettas don’t have filters in the wild.” Although, in the wild there is natural filtration, the dense population of rice which creates a stable environment. (I am not going to go off on a filter rant right now lol I am in my english class.) 



Hallyx said:


> Sometimes there is ammonia in the tapwater, but mostly ammonia gets into the tank from the breaking down of chloramine into chlorine and ammonia. All dechlorinators remove the chlorine by turning it into harmless chloride salt. Prime and a few other conditioners then lock-up and detoxify the ammonia left over, as well as the ammonia produced by the livestock.


I am not too familiar with using prime so what I am about to say might be wrong, when adding prime can you add more each day or do you need to do water change before adding more?



Hallyx said:


> (PS: I can't imagine any other form even conducting this kind of thread, let alone in such a polite and considerate manner. I think you all deserve applause and congratulations.)


Agreed, I'm surprised this hasn’t ended with a huge fight.


----------



## Hallyx

Prime detoxifies ammonia by "locking" it up in a harmless molecule. This molecule begins to decay immediately, releasing the ammonia over the next 24 to 48 hours. A cycled tank or one with plants oxidizes or eats this slowly released ammonia.

In an uncycled tank, the protection needs to be renewed about every day or so. Hence the recommendation here to dose Prime @ 2-drops/gallon daily. 

As for tank size based on bioload. I think there's too much variation among individual fish to base tank size on that. More practical considerations regarding filters, heaters, room, activity level, size and temperment over-ride bioload considerations.


----------



## hersheys

I love seeing these small tanks!! Keep them coming, I currently also have a 2.5g tank. Will be putting in some silk plants soon


----------



## agloriouscomeback

I have three bettas in smallish tanks, and they do great.
my Monsoon and Shay are in those 1.5 tetra cubes, and my Haytham is in a 2.5.

I recently asked people via tumblr and deviantart about a constipation issue with Shay, [which i realized was a TERRIBLE mistake], and was attacked and accused of fish abuse and neglect because of the small tanks, and whatever else they decided to come up with.

Last i checked, not everyone is made of money and has lots of space :/
I was told that i should be ashamed of myself and i didnt deserve to have any fish.

My fish are very important to me. I might not have the space to put them in fancy ass big tanks, but i love them very much and im sure theyre a LOT happier in what they have now, instead of those damn cups theyre sold in.

Theyre super high priority on my list, and every time i get money [im unemployed], that money goes to them for what THEY need.

They get water changes weekly, more if needed, and i do a full cleaning every 2 weeks, and if necessary, more than that.
They eat good food [NLS, which i had to pay out the ass to get because nobody carries it where i live], and their tanks are heated AND filtered.

but i guess im a terrible fish owner??
I think i do pretty good for what i have, and i didnt really need those people to attack me for a reason as stupid as that.
they can get back on their high horses and ride off into the sunset.

My babies are happy, healthy, and extra sassy.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I love all these small tanks!! Especially that jar on page 1! This is what I had Dangerous in when I first got him. 1 gal.
*rare baby Dangerous picture! *
View attachment 552530

I also had Angel in a 1.7 hex tank, but I don't have any pictures of the full setup.
The smallest tank in use that I have are my 2.5 gallons. I'm going to use my old 1 gal. as a hospital tank if I need it.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

I am not going to be bashing anyone because of a 2 gallon tank, or something slightly smaller. I think a smaller aquarium is great for an experienced hobbyist, just not for beginners who have no idea what they are doing. As long as water parameters are in check, and you have a heater thats great! 
As of now my smallest betta tank is 5.5 gallons. Although I could see myself using a 2.5 as a hospital. I like to have all my tanks heated and filtered, and filtration is difficult in a smaller tank so I am going to stay with 5 as my smallest. My betta tank is 75 gallons.


----------



## DangerousAngel

heh, beginners mistakes  At the time I had no clue about heaters, thankfully he grew fast and needed more space and I learned more. I'd recommend a 2.5 for a Hospital tank, I really like 2.5s.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

omg so many typos lol. It was like 2am. whatever.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Please honor the OP's request that this be a thread about showcasing smaller tanks and not a commentary on pros or cons. Thank you.

agloriouscomeback: In life there are always judgmental people who must get a great deal of pleasure from telling people what they're doing wrong. For whatever reason they love to let everyone know how judgmental they are. :-?

It's my personal opinion, if you can't be supportive and have something encouraging to say then don't say anything at all. And if you do need to say something negative say it nicely instead of being accusatory.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It's sad that people feel the need to be like that. :/
I do think Agloriouscomeback was being facetious.
IA Russell, like the saying 'if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.'


----------



## SteelBetta

I have a question about these smaller tanks. Are there heaters made specifically for them? If I decide to go with a smaller tank, I don't want to cook the betta obviously. Something adjustable made for say a 2.5 gallon? I'm asking because I've heard people say you can't get a heater for a smaller tank because it could be dangerous for the fish. I need a heater because I keep my apartment around 70. Thanks.


----------



## hersheys

SteelBetta said:


> I have a question about these smaller tanks. Are there heaters made specifically for them? If I decide to go with a smaller tank, I don't want to cook the betta obviously. Something adjustable made for say a 2.5 gallon? I'm asking because I've heard people say you can't get a heater for a smaller tank because it could be dangerous for the fish. I need a heater because I keep my apartment around 70. Thanks.


Many people use the Hydor Theo 25W.


----------



## Hallyx

There are several good 25W adjustable heaters available from like Amazon. I've heard of mixed results from E-bay. 

I've had good luck with Hagen Elite 25W. 
Pet Supplies : Aquarium Heaters : Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini, 25-Watt : Amazon.com


They say it's a "preset," but it's mislabeled. It's an inexpensive, reliable, _adjustable_ heater. And it's less than 8-inches long.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Personally I use a small 10W Aqueon heater for my 2.5 gal. tanks, they seem to work and keep my water nice and warm. I'm going to look at the ones at the links though.


----------



## bella221

I use a 7 w for my 2.5 gal and it keeps the water at a 26°c.


----------



## Hallyx

Preset and always-on heaters may work for you .... IF your fishroom stays a consistent temperature, and IF the heater output can handle that temperature, and IF the water volume matches the output of the heater, and IF that output stays the same for the life of the heater. In other words: IF you are lucky enough to have just the right heater.

While it's nice to hear from keepers whose non-adjustable heaters coincidentally meet their requirements, I wouldn't rely on those recommendations to guide my choice. There are too many variables. Only a good-quality, adjustable heater is guaranteed to keep your aquarium at the correct temperature for the health and safety of your livestock.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

its not a money savings but I use the "always on" *cobalt mini 10watt hears* on my cookie jar, bubble bowl, and lantern tanks (2g-3 ranges). I plug them into *azoo micro temp controller* which cuts power to the heater when it reaches the temp you set on the controller. The only downside is its in C not F, but you can hook up 3 heaters to 1 controller. Has works great so far (since October). You may say i need more watts for those tank sizes but room temp is 70F and I want the tanks 76F because of shrimp and plants in there so it works out great-get a 20/25 watt if you want a warmer tank.


----------



## Matilda

Aqua Aurora said:


> its not a money savings but I use the "always on" *cobalt mini 10watt hears* on my cookie jar, bubble bowl, and lantern tanks (2g-3 ranges). I plug them into *azoo micro temp controller* which cuts power to the heater when it reaches the temp you set on the controller. The only downside is its in C not F, but you can hook up 3 heaters to 1 controller. Has works great so far (since October). You may say i need more watts for those tank sizes but room temp is 70F and I want the tanks 76F because of shrimp and plants in there so it works out great-get a 20/25 watt if you want a warmer tank.



@Aqua Aurora *Where did you get that controller?*


----------



## yogosans14

My new 2.6 gallon tank from pet smart!im trying to make a fully planted tank with it. I got some Anubis plants and I want some other plants (sort of grassy looking ones) that don't require a lot of light.

Also can anyone tell me what they think of my tank so far?i want to get some Asian looking decor for my tank this week


----------



## yogosans14

Just took one of my plants from my 10g into here.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Matilda said:


> @Aqua Aurora *Where did you get that controller?*


Drfosterandsmith.com, its the first hit if you Google the controller name. You can also buy it on ebay (from drfosterandsmith's account there) same price.


----------



## OrangeAugust

This thread has inspired me. I have kept bettas in one-gallon and two-gallon tanks before, but I always ended up upgrading them eventually... mostly because all those water changes is a lot of work. But I love the look of some of the bowls on the thread with the plants and everything. I have a male betta in a 5 gallon tank, but I've been wondering if he'd do better in a smaller tank. He's never been super active in it and he recently started biting his fins. I think his fins are too heavy for him because now he's even less active. So I'm wondering if a planted bowl between 1 and 2 gallons would be better for him. If I do that I'm thinkling of taking him to work and setting him up on my desk. I have a rectangular 2-gallon tank, but it doesn't look as cool as a 2-gallon bowl would on my desk. Then water changes won't seem like such a chore, either, because I can do partial changes on the days that I water my plants (2-3 times a week before leaving work for the day) rather than having to set aside a bunch of time later at home when I don't feel like it.


----------



## Matilda

Aqua Aurora said:


> Drfosterandsmith.com, its the first hit if you Google the controller name. You can also buy it on ebay (from drfosterandsmith's account there) same price.



*Thank you!
*


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Matilda said:


> *Thank you!
> *


Your welcome ^^ I actually just moved the tanks around so they can't all share the same temp controller now unless I want to trip on cords in the middle of the room (no thanks) so I bought another one ^^


----------



## Dadoody

I cycled a 10g tank in december. I have a 5g tank now cycling now. 

There is a betta in the 10g tank, and I have a giant betta in a 30g community tank upstairs. 

I have 3 bettas in tiny bowls and jars right now, and with frequent water changes, they're less stressed in those jars than they would be in a poorly planned larger tank. 

Right now I'm looking up information on how I can partition the 10g tank using a divider that isn't see through yet will let water flow through.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Dadoody said:


> I cycled a 10g tank in december. I have a 5g tank now cycling now.
> 
> There is a betta in the 10g tank, and I have a giant betta in a 30g community tank upstairs.
> 
> I have 3 bettas in tiny bowls and jars right now, and with frequent water changes, they're less stressed in those jars than they would be in a poorly planned larger tank.
> 
> Right now I'm looking up information on how I can partition the 10g tank using a divider that isn't see through yet will let water flow through.


This is not the proper thread/forum section to be asking about dividing a 10g tank. Try posting or reading in the Betta bowls, habitats, and accessories section. Also the forum search option is helpful.


----------



## Hallyx

Well, yeah, that's true. But, as long as you're here: DIY Dividers

What is your water change schedule in the bowls/jars. What conditioner do you use?


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

Dadoody said:


> Right now I'm looking up information on how I can partition the 10g tank using a divider that isn't see through yet will let water flow through.


black plexiglass with drilled holes


----------



## DangerousAngel

Angel's Hex tank:
View attachment 564194

Heated and filtered. I hope to get a syringe from Pet Smart tomorrow so I can do weekly partial water changes.


----------



## FishyFishy89

DangerousAngel said:


> Angel's Hex tank:
> View attachment 564194
> 
> Heated and filtered. I hope to get a syringe from Pet Smart tomorrow so I can do weekly partial water changes.


Any regular turkey baster from the store works too. And probably costs less as well


----------



## yogosans14

DangerousAngel said:


> Angel's Hex tank:
> View attachment 564194
> 
> Heated and filtered. I hope to get a syringe from Pet Smart tomorrow so I can do weekly partial water changes.


Wow I love it!im guessing that's the 1.7 gallon top fin tank?

Your betta is so pretty!im jealous.


----------



## DangerousAngel

FishyFishy89 said:


> Any regular turkey baster from the store works too. And probably costs less as well


Awesome! I can't seem to find any, but I'll keep looking. Thank you!

Yogosans: Yes it is, when I got Angel I saw the tank and thought it was so cool. I loved the fact that it had an airstone.
Thank you.


----------



## nixie

1 gallon I set up for my next betta fish. She is white so I thought the blue rocks would bring her color right out


----------



## Tree

nixie, that tank is adorable! <3


my little 2.5 gallon tank. =) I know it's bigger than 1 to 2 gallons but its the smallest tank I have and I LOVE it! No betta in it yet. only a snail and shrimp.


----------



## nixie

I love yours


----------



## Tree

thanks. I used to have it as a natural planted tank but changed it into a Anubias tank with drift wood galore. hehe I do have another 2.5 gallon but it's not as pretty. no gravel, just Indian almond leaves covering the bottom of the tank.


----------



## nixie

Your welcome


----------



## nixie

here's my 1.2 gallon bowl with my new crown tail the lable said he's a dragon scale but not sure don't look it anyway I want to get a small terra cotta pot for it


----------



## Betta Ray

I keep my veil tail in a 2.5, and my Delta double in a 2. Pictures are floating around in here! Delta went all emo and started cutting itself up in a ten gallon. Don't get me wrong, it never looked stressed or clamped, but it just did everything to rub up against fake plants. 

All types of misreadings to me thinking illness and stuff, nope tank too big. It really is active and happy in a 2 gallon tank with the 2 dividers. *Shrugs*

I have a well planted 20 gal that my king betta is gonna move into, hope he enjoys his kingdom. Why? Cause he is in a 1 gallon motel waiting for quarantine clearance :lol: his face says dafak brah? If. I could only get a pic of the said dirty look, considering he was in a pint soup tupperware in petco...


----------



## nixie

Guess some are just like that


----------



## Betta Ray

Funny enough all the Bettas with short faces always look Grumpy. The long face Bettas look surprised lmaoooo.


----------



## nixie

Lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fauna-less >1g cube



2g cookie jar


2-3g bubble bowl


2g lantern vase


----------



## nixie

Wow those are really nice


----------



## Betta Ray

Leave it AquaAurora to show how its done... Those are huge moss balls.


----------



## Betta Ray

Here are my boys:

Hanzo:









Akupuppy dog)









Hirothe emo ghost)









Couple of water changes and the filters support the greens.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

nixie said:


> Wow those are really nice


Thanks 



Betta Ray said:


> Leave it AquaAurora to show how its done... Those are huge moss balls.


Thank you ^^ The back one is not as big as it looks, its slightly propped up by the 2 in front. From smallest to largest the marimos are 15/8", 2", and 3".


----------



## nixie

those are some great looking tanks and fish


----------



## Betta Ray

Thanks!!!


----------



## nixie

Ur welcome


----------



## Tree

Gah Aqua Aurora how do you get your moss balls to look so healthy!? mine are starting to turn brown. lol


----------



## Betta Ray

Lots of patience, 1-2 eye drops of Leaf zone or equivelant once a week, cycled tank and light. My only problem is the time they take, lol! Im gonna be 150 before I see my marble sized grow to handball size...:roll:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Gah Aqua Aurora how do you get your moss balls to look so healthy!? mine are starting to turn brown. lol


Nothing really, I rotate them every 1-2 weeks or as I remember with tongs.. the water they're in is 90%+ distilled and 10%or less dechlorinated tap (I have a lot of calcium) with a DIY lid to prevent evaporation and the need to add new water. Before going in this tank they lived in the shadow of my 20gHOB and got indirect light from it and the 55g, now they have the marina tiny led (comes with some of these cubes) on for 3 hours a day. I don't rinse /ring them out as often as I should but since there is nothing else in the tank there's no filth/particle buildup. Oh and I should say water is cool, at its warmest maybe 72F, bu usually closer to 68F. Marimo actually prefer cooler waters, you can keep it alive in a glass of dechlorinated water in the fridge for months (just give it a little indirect sun light once in a while)!

I found this site helpful for trouble shooting discolored marimo and general care:
http://aquariadise.com/marimo-balls-care-info/


----------



## Betta Ray

^^^ +1 Brackish water tank conditions ^^^

Couple of those leaves that release tannin... I have cholla woods from hermit crab homes as bases for my java ferns and they release the tannin toooo. 

...never realized brackish tanks were such fun to upkeep lol


----------



## SplashyBetta

Betta Ray said:


> ^^^ +1 Brackish water tank conditions ^^^
> 
> Couple of those leaves that release tannin... I have cholla woods from hermit crab homes as bases for my java ferns and they release the tannin toooo.
> 
> ...never realized brackish tanks were such fun to upkeep lol


Brackish and tannins are not the same thing...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

SplashyBetta said:


> Brackish and tannins are not the same thing...


Agree. Brackish means partial salinity (not as strong as 'salt water') not tannins.


----------



## Betta Ray

What? Wait a minute, why then all the word interchanging? I mean I looked up a lot of online junk (cause ive been misinformed apparently) that the merky brownish water is considered brackish.... Same waters tetras are found in and all that rot. I'm thankful i don't add salt to anything... Rip plantlife. Very little salinity with weekly water changes too...:roll:

Thanks for clearing that up, I do appreciate learning. Dont want anybody making mistakes cause i was wrong, or using wrong terms. I just have a nice tint to my water :whew: I do understand you can have both elements in the same tank, just came across vague you know?


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Nothing really, I rotate them every 1-2 weeks or as I remember with tongs.. the water they're in is 90%+ distilled and 10%or less dechlorinated tap (I have a lot of calcium) with a DIY lid to prevent evaporation and the need to add new water. Before going in this tank they lived in the shadow of my 20gHOB and got indirect light from it and the 55g, now they have the marina tiny led (comes with some of these cubes) on for 3 hours a day. I don't rinse /ring them out as often as I should but since there is nothing else in the tank there's no filth/particle buildup. Oh and I should say water is cool, at its warmest maybe 72F, bu usually closer to 68F. Marimo actually prefer cooler waters, you can keep it alive in a glass of dechlorinated water in the fridge for months (just give it a little indirect sun light once in a while)!
> 
> I found this site helpful for trouble shooting discolored marimo and general care:
> http://aquariadise.com/marimo-balls-care-info/


Oooooooooooh welp there is my problem there seems like mine are to warm. LOL thanks for the tip and I will remove them to their own tank. =)


----------



## themamaj

cousiniguana said:


> My "I had to throw stuff together to make room for a cool fish I didn't mean to buy" tank:
> 
> 2 gallon


Very cute tank!


----------



## themamaj

Tree said:


> nixie, that tank is adorable! <3
> 
> 
> my little 2.5 gallon tank. =) I know it's bigger than 1 to 2 gallons but its the smallest tank I have and I LOVE it! No betta in it yet. only a snail and shrimp.


Beautiful aquascaping!


----------



## Tree

Thanks =D My new girl is settling right in that tank now.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Betta Ray said:


> What? Wait a minute, why then all the word interchanging? I mean I looked up a lot of online junk (cause ive been misinformed apparently) that the merky brownish water is considered brackish.... Same waters tetras are found in and all that rot. I'm thankful i don't add salt to anything... Rip plantlife. Very little salinity with weekly water changes too...:roll:
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I do appreciate learning. Dont want anybody making mistakes cause i was wrong, or using wrong terms. I just have a nice tint to my water :whew: I do understand you can have both elements in the same tank, just came across vague you know?


Some tetras do come from tannin water in the Amazon. Not sure why that was called brackish though :-?


----------



## themamaj

Schmoo said:


> As long as you're willing to do the proper maintenance, and can provide everything a betta needs (heater, hide-outs, etc.), then a 1 gallon is fine until you can get something a little bigger. c: My first betta, Ackbar, was in a 1.5g and he did just fine.


As in Admiral Ackbar??? What a great name!


----------



## Betta Ray

SplashyBetta said:


> Some tetras do come from tannin water in the Amazon. Not sure why that was called brackish though :-?


Don't ask me, I'm going through some digression to make space for progression 

Also looking at polycarbonate food containters within 16-22qts range. Nice square fish tank and crystal clear... See what i come up with


----------



## nixie

Those are gorgeous


----------



## Jumbo Dwarf Gourami

I have a 1 gallon bowl; would it be sufficient for about 5 shrimp and some moss?


----------



## Tree

5 might be pushing it for a gallon. maybe 3 shrimp? though let's have someone else answer that question before making that accurate. ^^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

10 dwarf shrimp per gallon. Five Ghosties.


----------



## Tree

Thanks Russell


----------



## Tree

my 2.5 gallon tanks =) adding more plants at the top on the right tank.


----------



## nixie

Cute tanks and I love the orca


----------



## Tree

thanks! I want to add shells and star fish on the walls too.


----------



## nixie

That would look good


----------



## themamaj

Tree said:


> my 2.5 gallon tanks =) adding more plants at the top on the right tank.


Where did you get the lid for your 2.5 gallon long?


----------



## Tree

I don't have a "true" lid on that one, but I made it out of craft mesh. But what you could do is get some thick plastic and cut it to fit the tank.


----------



## AngelFins

commenting to follow this thread owo I had a 2.5 gallon when I first started out that I found at a garage sale of all places. I always did 100% weekly water changes and it was perfectly fine! I only upgraded because it developed a crack in the plastic and I didn't want any water leakage!!


----------



## ittybit

*Here mine*

Not really sure what size it is but its my favorite aquarium. The square thing at the top is the filter and light.


----------



## nixie

Love that. Beautiful tank and very cute fish


----------



## Hallyx

Other than there's no place to hide and no top cover......


----------



## ittybit

Actually there is a cover on it. It's a flat plastic cover that lays on the top with a cutout for the filter. And behind the square in the bottom with plants in it is a hide.


----------



## Hallyx

The term _top cover_ refers to plants and leaves growing on or near the surface. It provides shade, and a place for Betta to hide and to sleep in near the surface.


----------



## AngelFins

Most betta tanks I've seen on this site don't have something like that o3o and they are all healthy and happy. Can we just appreciate a tank without nitpicking every detail please? Kind of the point of this thread to begin with lol


----------



## Hallyx

Most tanks are built according to the tastes and aesthetic sensibilities of the hobbyist. Then there are those tanks where the proclivities and preferences of the fish are taken into consideration. Those are the kind that most experienced keepers advocate.


----------



## Julie7778

Hi guys! I loved reading and seeing all Your tanks! I'm not sure if this is hijacking so if it is my apology. 

After reading this I am interested in a smaller tank. I have a betta currently in a 8 gallon and would like one for my desk. I'm interested in the Top Fin 2.65 gallon. 
http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/aquariu...d36-20597/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-20597
I'm not sure if I want to go smaller due to all the water changes. Do any of you have experiences with this? Is the light removable? Do you know if the Fluval 13W would fit? Also, how many water changes for a tank like this? Thanks


----------



## Tree

Julie7778 said:


> Hi guys! I loved reading and seeing all Your tanks! I'm not sure if this is hijacking so if it is my apology.
> 
> After reading this I am interested in a smaller tank. I have a betta currently in a 8 gallon and would like one for my desk. I'm interested in the Top Fin 2.65 gallon.
> http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/aquariu...d36-20597/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-20597
> I'm not sure if I want to go smaller due to all the water changes. Do any of you have experiences with this? Is the light removable? Do you know if the Fluval 13W would fit? Also, how many water changes for a tank like this? Thanks


I LOVE that tank! the light is removable but not sure if the light from the Fluval would fit. I'm sure it will though. Look at the detentions of both tanks and see if that t least match. This tank is a square. here is mine if you want some ideas. 









and here it is compared to the standard long 2.5 gallon tank I have:









they are the same size but one it just a little taller and wider.


----------



## Julie7778

That looks great! I love the size, I think it will fit perfectly on my desk. Do you think the light it comes with will grow plants well? Or at least keep them alive? I see you have a different light with it! Where'd you get that from? 

Also, how often do you usually change the water?


----------



## DangerousAngel

*looks into that one next time we go to Pet Smart..* I WANT!
Eclipse's new 1.5 I can add more plants!!!
View attachment 598106


----------



## Megan1793

This thread is making me want to break out one my old 1.5 gallon tank and start it up and get a third betta to add to my collection lol


----------



## nixie

yah i know I might just set up my 1.5 gallon bowl a ge another betta myself


----------



## AngelFins

Hallyx said:


> Most tanks are built according to the tastes and aesthetic sensibilities of the hobbyist. Then there are those tanks where the proclivities and preferences of the fish are taken into consideration. Those are the kind that most experienced keepers advocate.


My tank is fit to my aesthetic and I have zero live plants and my betta is colorful, active, friendly to tank mates, and eats like a pig. Besides, not everyone has the ability to work with plants and keep them going. Some people don't like plants or the algae it produces. If you want top cover, that's great. I'm sure your bettas are happy and healthy. Just don't talk down on someone who isn't doing anything wrong they just arent following your rules. I spent hours upon hours researching bettas before buying one and not once did I see anything anywhere about real plants or top cover being a necessity.

These bettas are all vibrant and their fins are open and their owners genuinely worry when they get ill or act out of character. Don't make a fun hobby (cuz that's what fish keeping is as well as a responsibility) miserable to the people who can't afford the extravegance. They're gonna do what they think is best just like you will do as you think is best. 

Thanks for the concern but we can take care of ourselves thanks~


----------



## lilnaugrim

AngelFins said:


> My tank is fit to my aesthetic and I have zero live plants and my betta is colorful, active, friendly to tank mates, and eats like a pig. Besides, not everyone has the ability to work with plants and keep them going. Some people don't like plants or the algae it produces. If you want top cover, that's great. I'm sure your bettas are happy and healthy. Just don't talk down on someone who isn't doing anything wrong they just arent following your rules. I spent hours upon hours researching bettas before buying one and not once did I see anything anywhere about real plants or top cover being a necessity.
> 
> These bettas are all vibrant and their fins are open and their owners genuinely worry when they get ill or act out of character. Don't make a fun hobby (cuz that's what fish keeping is as well as a responsibility) miserable to the people who can't afford the extravegance. They're gonna do what they think is best just like you will do as you think is best.
> 
> Thanks for the concern but we can take care of ourselves thanks~


Hi there Angelfins.

I think what Hallyx means is just topcover of any sort. It doesn't necessarily have to be live plants. I certainly know how intimidating live plants can be and there is so much to learn. It's totally fine if you don't want to go for live plants at all, but you can still have topcover by having a very tall silk plant.  

Each owner has a preference but there is a general care for all betta's, plant cover is just one of them is all. It's part of their natural instincts.


----------



## AngelFins

lilnaugrim said:


> Hi there Angelfins.
> 
> I think what Hallyx means is just topcover of any sort. It doesn't necessarily have to be live plants.


I see! And yes, I'm sure it's nicer for them to have some sort of top cover but to act like if someone doesn't have it they are wrong and aren't taking proper care of their animals is just plain rude. o3o I do agree that it would benefit the betta tho, I just don't agree that people are wrong for not having it. Thanks for clearing up the plant issue tho!


----------



## SplashyBetta

It's not rude to tell someone they need to change something about their care of a pet, as long as you are respectful about it. Is it rude to tell someone they need a bigger tank? Heater? Better food? No, of course not, so why is it different when it comes to plants/cover? It's just another betta necessity.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It just depends on how it's put. Sometimes things are put a little harshly. Hallyx didn't put anything harshly, she was just stating something that a Betta might appreciate. AngelFins, I bet your boy would like a little castle to hide in. My boy Dangerous likes playing peek-a-boo in his. It's adorable!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

The stated purpose of this thread is to showcase 1-2 gallon tanks. Period. _It was the OP's request that criticism and squabbles be "left at the chicken coop."_

If someone is doing something in this thread that will actually harm their Betta that's one thing. If it's just general criticism, please honor the original premise. There are plenty of other areas on this forum to delve into top cover, heaters, etc.

It's time to get back On Topic: Showcasing those gorgeous 1-2 gallon tanks.


----------



## AngelFins

DangerousAngel said:


> AngelFins, I bet your boy would like a little castle to hide in. My boy Dangerous likes playing peek-a-boo in his. It's adorable!


I actually do have a castle its quite large  Grimm likes to swim through the tiny windows and scare me. But his favorite thing is sleeping in the mouth of my dragon and freaking me out because I had a friend who's fish got stuck in it before she rehomed it to me o.o


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

I'm actually picking up a $10 MiniBow 1 this weekend that I plan to put a beautiful boy in c: Someone long finned, so he won't mind the small space. I think that as long as 1 gallons are well maintained and heated, there's no issue with them!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just showing off my 1 gallon NPT. There are actually no fish or anything in it at this time but that's okay. It once held my yellow VT; Glaston, but he's in the breeding tank at the moment.

Plants: Lobelia Cardinalis and Hyrocotyle sp. Japan


----------



## nixie

that's cute


----------



## kschill83

Meggie6347 said:


> As long as the betta is taken care of, I don't see a problem with small tanks...unless of course it's TINY like they can barely move, and I wouldn't want to put a king or a giant in a small tank either.
> 
> If you think about it, anything is better than the tiny, filthy, cold cups that they are kept in, and you are giving them a MUCH better life either way...
> 
> I have two bowls, each almost 2 gallons. I keep a small DTPK male in one (planted) and a female in the other (not planted). The male plakat had a HUGE chunk out of his fins that went almost to his body, and within just a few weeks it was completely gone, and he builds very large bubble nests all the time. This is just more proof that they can be just fine in smaller "tanks," depending on the situation.
> 
> (The only pictures I have of the male in his bowl are from a week or two after we first got him, so the chunk out of his fin is still pretty large. It's completely healed beautifully now. You can't even tell it was there in the first place)
> 
> #1: His first (tiny) bubble nest :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another bubble nest...at one time, he had three different nests in his bowl  all built at separate times...one a day...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture overload!
> 
> Btw, I really like this thread


What sort of live plants do you have in your bowl? I want to add live plants are are simple/easy to take care of for my newest betta girl who's living in a bowl as well.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

kschill83 said:


> What sort of live plants do you have in your bowl? I want to add live plants are are simple/easy to take care of for my newest betta girl who's living in a bowl as well.


I see java moss, hornwort, anubias (probably petite) and frogbit in their tank.


----------



## kschill83

Aqua Aurora said:


> I see java moss, hornwort, anubias (probably petite) and frogbit in their tank.


Is frogbit easy to care for? I like how it looks and how it floats at the top. My tanks have LED lighting, and they do receive some light from the windows (not directly).


----------



## Aqua Aurora

kschill83 said:


> Is frogbit easy to care for? I like how it looks and how it floats at the top. My tanks have LED lighting, and they do receive some light from the windows (not directly).


Its more sensitive then some floaters. It doesn't like getting the tops of its leaves wet (condensation dripping from a lid). I prefer salvinia minima though it has much shorter rots and smaller leaves it doesn't get burnt by a light being too close to it and does fine with leaves getting wet from lid condensation, also looks cool like a cat tongue


----------



## kschill83

Aqua Aurora said:


> Its more sensitive then some floaters. It doesn't like getting the tops of its leaves wet (condensation dripping from a lid). I prefer salvinia minima though it has much shorter rots and smaller leaves it doesn't get burnt by a light being too close to it and does fine with leaves getting wet from lid condensation, also looks cool like a cat tongue


Oh okay, I might have to rethink frogbit then. I never have good luck with plants so having something that picky might not be the best for me to start with. I like the looks of that salvinia minima though! I'm going to research some more then maybe I'll give that a try! I like the cat tongue look to it :lol:


----------



## themamaj

Is the salviinia minima pretty hardy? I would like to add some floating plants. I need things that are hardy and forgiving since working with first planted tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

themamaj said:


> Is the salviinia minima pretty hardy? I would like to add some floating plants. I need things that are hardy and forgiving since working with first planted tank.


It did very well in my tank. Just don't get some with duckweed. Duckweed will just win over and they'll die off.


----------



## themamaj

lilnaugrim said:


> Just showing off my 1 gallon NPT. There are actually no fish or anything in it at this time but that's okay. It once held my yellow VT; Glaston, but he's in the breeding tank at the moment.
> 
> Plants: Lobelia Cardinalis and Hyrocotyle
> 
> Beautiful!! where is the best place to get plants?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Members JDAquatics, Lilnaugrim and Aqua Aurora have nice plants. I've bought from all three and have been very pleased.


----------



## Tree

I would love some more floaters (not like frogbit and such more like wisteria etcfor my Riparium. Anyone know of any good ones that will need less light?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FishyFishy89 said:


> It did very well in my tank. Just don't get some with duckweed. Duckweed will just win over and they'll die off.


I have to disagree. While by betta tanks have only salvinia minima, my black worm culture tubs have a mix of riccia, duckweed and salvinia. Riccia gets pushed underneath but still grows well and I still have a lot more salvinia than duckweed and the tubs have been set up for several months.



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Members JDAquatics, Lilnaugrim and Aqua Aurora have nice plants. I've bought from all three and have been very pleased.


Thank you ^^



Tree said:


> I would love some more floaters (not like frogbit and such more like wisteria etcfor my Riparium. Anyone know of any good ones that will need less light?


How much less? What type of light? Height above water surface? Heavily shaded by riparium plants?


----------



## Tree

Right now I only have two plants above the water but I want to add at least two more off to the side. it looks like the front of the tank will have more light than the back due to the plants above. 
I have been looking for a plant more for the bottom of the tank to grow upward so I did manage to buy a Javafern (Microsorum pteropus) the true ones that are not sold in petco/smart. the site claims they are easy plants and endure a lot of things. I am more looking into some that floats but can deal with shade when I do add more plants at the top. 

My light is a 20 watt 6700K and the tank is just a 2.6 gallon tank. the light is a stand light. inside the tank I have one driftwood and black sand for substrate. I will not be making this into a nature planted tank due to the plants above the surface. 

Here is a picture of the tank as of right now.


----------



## themamaj

What is the best light to use for planted tank?


----------



## nixie

Got my new baby betta and fixed up one of my one gallons waiting for some plants and duckweed that are coming in. And I would also like to know what light would be good for plants.


----------



## Tree

themamaj said:


> What is the best light to use for planted tank?


it depends on what size of tank I believe. make sure it says 6700K light



nixie said:


> Got my new baby betta and fixed up one of my one gallons waiting for some plants and duckweed that are coming in. And I would also like to know what light would be good for plants.


very nice, and I love how you floated the plant. also do you have a heater for that tank or are you in a warm climate/warm room to keep the temp 78 to 80 degrees?


----------



## nixie

Thanks well that one is fake I hope to get the duckweed in soon


----------



## themamaj

Tree said:


> its depends on what size of tank I believe. make sure it says 6700K light
> 
> 
> 
> very nice, and I love how you floated the plant.[/QUOTES
> 
> Mine is 5.5. Fluorescent, incandescent, led?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Right now I only have two plants above the water but I want to add at least two more off to the side. it looks like the front of the tank will have more light than the back due to the plants above.
> I have been looking for a plant more for the bottom of the tank to grow upward so I did manage to buy a Javafern (Microsorum pteropus) the true ones that are not sold in petco/smart. the site claims they are easy plants and endure a lot of things. I am more looking into some that floats but can deal with shade when I do add more plants at the top.
> 
> My light is a 20 watt 6500K and the tank is just a 2.6 gallon tank. the light is a stand light. inside the tank I have one driftwood and black sand for substrate. I will not be making this into a nature planted tank due to the plants above the surface.
> 
> Here is a picture of the tank as of right now.





themamaj said:


> What is the best light to use for planted tank?


I'd call that medium light for floaters maybe even high light at the surface with a 20 watt cfl that close.


There is no one answer for that, you can sue LEDs, T5s T8s, cfls, and there's a few more I forget the name of.. one runs really hot.. nm and kelvin are the things to look at, 6500k (kelvin) seems to be the prescribed "sweet spot" but 6000-7000k (some even higher) work. for nm (not all lights list this) I think its 400-700 range? I can't recall too sleepy right now sorry ^^'' Wattage of light depends on what light is being used, LEDs use a lot less watts than some of the other lights... ad what exact light you want depends on your plants you want and height from substrate to where lights will be, higher up=light is weaker means you need a stronger light.


----------



## nixie

Thank you This one is a one gallon. And right now I have it under a tabletop lamp.


----------



## Tree

okay so I am pretty much safe with just about anything as long as it is not under the plants out of the water. (that is if the plants I get like low light)

for a tabletop lamp I would figure out how to cover the top of it so the light will not seep out of the top. and I would maybe go for a 10 to 15 watt bulb? Not sure how high up the light is from the bowl you have.


----------



## Tree

Ignore.. double post... you didn't see anything....


----------



## themamaj

This is my planted tank. Just in very early stages and thinking of revamping substrate. Have a 10 watt mini fluorescent on it at moment. Any recommendations on plants to add and where best place buy dirt.


----------



## nixie

That looks so cute


----------



## Julie7778

Hey Tree! I love your tank, the two plants out of the water at the back what are they? Are they difficult to grow. I was thinking about doing something similar but I'm not sure if to do that you need certain pH levels or which plants etc.


----------



## Tree

They are super easy to grow.

The one on the right is a Wandering Jew also known as a Tradescantias. They grow up unless you cut them (like stem plants) and bush them out. It took awhile for them to adjust to the Riparium style but now their roots are spreading fast inside the tank.

the one on the left is a Purple waffle plant. very hardy plant and takes a lot of damage, I just had one stem die on me cause it's stem was bent. other than that, it's doing wonders. It does seem like it will be a slower grower. 

And the ones in front of course are Lucky bamboo. lol 

I want to get two more plants for above. I was thinking about two green ones but now I kinda want all purple for the back. What do you all think?


----------



## savagebeautymnl

themamaj said:


> This is my planted tank. Just in very early stages and thinking of revamping substrate. Have a 10 watt mini fluorescent on it at moment. Any recommendations on plants to add and where best place buy dirt.


You're off to a good start! Though I don't have any recommendations for dirt, as I'm on the other side of the world. ;p 

However soon you decide to dirt, a plant that's great for bettas is Tiger Lotus. All my bettas love them - as hammocks, nest protectors, perches, shade.  Since it's a bulb you can just drop it in, no planting necessary.

You might also want to lift your Anubias a bit out of the gravel. The stolon (stem connecting the leaves to the roots) should be above the substrate.


----------



## savagebeautymnl

Tree said:


> The one on the right is a Wandering Jew also known as a Tradescantias. They grow up unless you cut them (like stem plants) and bush them out. It took awhile for them to adjust to the Riparium style but now their roots are spreading fast inside the tank.
> 
> I want to get two more plants for above. I was thinking about two green ones but now I kinda want all purple for the back. What do you all think?


Glad to see your tradescantias flourishing! I've yet to bring my cuttings in - they were in full sun so I'm placing them in shadier and shadier spots as the weeks go by. 

If you're looking for purples, there are some nice dracaenas whose cuttings you can root in the aquarium (like the lucky bamboo), then transfer them to a pot of dirt once the roots grow long enough. They tend to like lots of light, though.


----------



## Tree

thanks! 

If I had a large tank, I would SO get me a dracaenas! They would look so cool in it! though this is a 2.5 gallon tank and I want something that will stay small. unless they come in smaller size and stay small. LOL 

I was looking at the Purple Heart plant but I think they are the same as tradescantias. If they are, I might look elsewhere. I want another bushy plant while the tradescantias can vine around the whole tank.

Hmm I wonder if this type of plant will work, http://www.missouribotanicalgarden.org/PlantFinder/PlantFinderDetails.aspx?kempercode=a122


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can use Dragon's Tongue (hemigraphis repanda). It's Green on top but Purple on bottom much like the Purple Waffle with thinner leaves. A stem plant as well.


----------



## Tree

oh my god. Dragon's Tongue would look so cool! I think I found my next plant. hehe now to look for the plant in stores. Muahaha


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Dragon's tounge is a nice small plant for small tank ripariums. I got it after seeing another person use it in the back of their lidless HOB filter

Thie'rs:









Mine:



Purple waffle:



No clue about Strobilanthes dyerianus, the linked page doesn't describe how it does with watering (most plants that say "do not leave in standing water" don't do well on ripariums).


----------



## Tree

oh nice touch to the riparium! I shall hunt down these plants. you know how long it took me to find my wandering Jews? I went to 6 stores and the 7th one had it. Always look in your LPS for them man. never at food stores or wal-mart. =/ 

And look at your purple waffles grow! do they spread out or up?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> oh nice touch to the riparium! I shall hunt down these plants. you know how long it took me to find my wandering Jews? I went to 6 stores and the 7th one had it. Always look in your LPS for them man. never at food stores or wal-mart. =/
> 
> And look at your purple waffles grow! do they spread out or up?


Interesting, i got most of my riparium plants are grocery stores or home improvement store indoor plant sections. But I guess it varies by where you are.
For me its both, but slow growing, it seems the stem don't support the weight as it grows and sags a little, I use the driftwood's emersed cut part to support the plant. But note I never trim mine so thats why its heavy and sags. Use of planting media (gravel, expanded clay) can help support the stem as it gets big.
Feb. photos:


Last week:

+ the other purple waffle photos in previous post.

Note they get more tender and lighter green on a riparium, Fed. photo shows an old purple waffle (left)next to a newly added one(right).
Closer look at Feb. plant


----------



## Tree

yeah I tried Menards, three kinds of food stores, wal-mart, K-mart a garden center (they only sold outside garden plants at the time) and then my Local plant store had ONE left. Haha 

Ah yes I see the color change. but no biggie, a touch of green will not hurt. Haha


----------



## nixie

Those tanks are awesome XD


----------



## Tree

Is this a type of Dragon tongue? 










I went to my LPS and she showed me one that looked like it and she gave me FREE CLIPPINGS! It was in a HUGE pot with other plants that would have costed me $15. I tried to pay her but she said no. lol 

Either way I LOVE the look of these and they are stem plants. please let them love to be in Ripariums. if not I did get them for free and I did see some others that I were looking at, that others have in their tanks as well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

It's amazing what you guys have done with 1-2 gallon bowls and tanks!


----------



## Tree

thanks Russel! I love the smaller tanks. 

Here is what my 2.5 gallon tank looks like with that plant in there:










as I was looking up plants I stumbled across a Althernanthera ficoidea (Red Bitsy) I think the plant I bought is that. Found it on a Tarrarium plant site. http://www.glasshouseworks.com/plant-theme/terrarium-plants/terrarium-plant-offerings?page=1


----------



## savagebeautymnl

Dragon's tongue looks sooooo good! I have to find that here. 

And that red narrow-leafed new addition is an awesome score, whatever it is. Yay for free clippings!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I agree that looks more like an Alternanthera than a Dragon's Tongue. Pretty great find though! Alternanthera is great for riparium life, we also have varieties that grow underwater such as Reineckii, not sure if all will transform underwater though. Could be worth a try if you just use a clipping of yours :dunno: I'd buy it if it did transition! :-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tart's definitely not dragon's tongue tree got, the leaves are far to smooth and straight (but still free clippings are awesome!).
From a quick bit of Googling Althernanthera *ficoidea * is not an aquatic variety of that family, but I have its cousin, reineckii, in 2 tanks.

Btw Tree, you will want to move the wandeirng jew (Tradescantia) leaf from under water or cut it. Its one of the few plants for a riparium that HATES wet leaves and they melt very fast when they stay wet. Whole plant won't melt but that leaf will turn to mush and under water can raise ammonia/nitrates.


----------



## Tree

thanks guys! I knew it was not a dragons tongue after looking closer at the leaves. and aww too bad too, cause I was going to try to add some under the water for ya Lil. lol 

And thanks Aqua for the heads up on the Tradescantia I lifted them out of the water as soon as I saw it in the picture I took. I did not know they would melt but wanting it all off too the side of the tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I have Reineckii as well, both regular and Cardinalis, such a lovely plant!


----------



## Tree

They are! I have a bunch in my two tanks. They brighten up the tanks so well.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I wanted to show off Momo-hime's temporary tank. It's a 1.5 gallon, and this where Momo will be staying for the next two weeks for quarantine before going into her 5 gallon permanent home.


----------



## lilnaugrim

My overgrown 1 gallon bowl. Plants: Lobelia Cardinalis and Hydrocotyle sp. Japan!


----------



## Johnson1905

How do you heat these 1-2 gallon tanks? I know my 5 gallon has an adjustable 25w heater that shuts off automatically when temp is reached. I haven't seen any 10w heaters that have that feature


----------



## lilnaugrim

I don't heat that bowl but I have used Hydor Theo 25W adjustable in 1 and .5 gallons just fine.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Johnson1905 said:


> How do you heat these 1-2 gallon tanks? I know my 5 gallon has an adjustable 25w heater that shuts off automatically when temp is reached. I haven't seen any 10w heaters that have that feature


I have a 25w Hydor Theo in my 1.5 gallon. I keep it at set at about 71, and the tank stays at about 82 degrees. It might be a little lower if it wasn't in the warmest room in my house though.


----------



## Sadist

The plants have really taken over that bowl, lilnaugrim!


----------



## annabeau

This is a great post! When I transferred my girl into her 1 gal, she was REALLY overwhelmed, I agree, I don't think 1 gallons are too small. It might have been because she was really young, but even now she is fine.


----------



## shella

i would like to thank the OP for posting this topic i have small tanks for my bettas and they are very comfortable i like to use life plants its fun the way they wrap themselves around it i tried a couple of times to put them into bigger tanks but mine were having none of it 
they would not eat would not swim and you could see there behaviour was totally different mine would only use a small fraction of the larger tank and would hide i left them in the bigger tanks (i have 10 males so you can imagine space was a bit tight ) i gave it a go for 3 months but there health deteriorated and i could not stand the fact that they did not like it.......i came to the conclution that the breeders would have bread them in a small tank/container and some of them get used to that i kept the larger tanks there in the garage but i have gone back to the small tanks and every single one of them are back to there old selves 
i feel lucky as i have more space to buy more only if i see a very unusual one
as long as your betta is healthy and you know what is involved some of would not be able to have any fish at all so i dont find it harder work to look after them even though its harder (so they say) actually i find it easy as i did my home work and to you who are put off by others telling you what to do i suggest you do it and find out for yourselves:BIGwinky:


----------



## nixie

So i dusted off one of my old 1gallon fish bowls and got a new betta. A green male double tail whom i have named Loki ☺


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

I used to have a 1.5 gallon and this is what it looked like. (all my fish are in 5.5 gallon tanks now, though.)


----------



## Endowarrior2009

My QT tank is a 1.5 gallon tank that has a filter and heater and stays at 82F Ocean is in it now I do 10% daily water changes and suck up any food he does not eat an hour after I feed him. He has gone from a dull turquoise to a bright turquoise with hints of teal green in the turquoise.


----------



## nixie

Wow he is gourguse


----------



## pinkfish800

Did any of you cycle your tanks? A lot of people with small tanks don't so I was wondering :-D


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I keep my Fawkes in a gallon tank and I don't cycle, I really don't find it to be worth it. Then again my fish have never had an issue with me doing 100% water changes. Some people say it causes too much stress, which I'm sure happens, it's just never been an issue for me. He recently took an unplanned adventure down my boyfriends sink and landed in the garbage disposal before being saved (my boyfriend is caring for him while I'm away on winter break) so he's a little tattered, but here he is, still as pretty and red as ever. 

View attachment 680857


I rinse everything in hot water and wipe down with paper towels before putting him back. Also I use conditioner and aquarium salt since he had fin rot and now since his accident to minimize his stress and help him heal.

When I was a kid I had a male and a female in these, probably 2 gallon a piece, glass wine glasses and they were awesome. I never had any issues keeping them happy and healthy in there.


----------



## Hallyx

There's no technical reason why a 1g tank cannot be cycled. It's mostly down to the commitment of the keeper. A small tank cycle should be carefully monitored at all times. And live plants are better-used than in a larger tank.

A small enough filter is hard to find. Even this one looks big in a 1g. Internal Sponge Filter CAF-10 In a smaller tank, the filter really ought to be bigger than in a larger tank.

It is arguably best to fishless cycle the tank, or perform a "bucket" cycle. 

But, yes, a cycled tank would still provide the best water quality for the fish <period>


----------



## Olivia27

Actually, can anyone explain why they believe small tanks are impossible to cycle? I hate jumping into the discussion not knowing the other side of the coin. I can understand why some thinks it's not worth it (because they need a whole lotta water change anyway) but impossible to cycle? ._.


----------



## shella

Seren27 said:


> Actually, can anyone explain why they believe small tanks are impossible to cycle? I hate jumping into the discussion not knowing the other side of the coin. I can understand why some thinks it's not worth it (because they need a whole lotta water change anyway) but impossible to cycle? ._.


I have done it I find it easy it does take time but I seed it from my other tanks which is a lot quicker I don't find that I need to change the water often maybe 25% once a week if I remember but I do like to have some kind of sponge filter I like to make mine as it can be to what ever tank size or small container you decide to have


----------



## Olivia27

shella said:


> I have done it I find it easy it does take time but I seed it from my other tanks which is a lot quicker I don't find that I need to change the water often maybe 25% once a week if I remember but I do like to have some kind of sponge filter I like to make mine as it can be to what ever tank size or small container you decide to have


Exactly what I thought. I cycled a 1.5 gal no problem :-? but there's gotta be a story as to why people think small tanks can't be cycled, and I'd hate saying "nooo you're all wrong" without knowing what's going on.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I'm not sure if people think it's impossible or if they just haven't had success with it. I just personally haven't tried. Like I said previously, I just change the water enough. Just a preference for the time I have since I keep my 1 gallon at my college apartment.


----------



## Hallyx

There are a lot of things in this hobby which are rejected on the basis of "everybody says it can't be done," or that less experienced or incompetent keepers have been unsuccessful. 

It is said that cycles in small tanks are "unstable." I'm not even sure what that means. Sufficient filter volume will assure a large enough bacteria colony with a some overhead in case of ammonia spikes -- filters attenuate ammonia spikes faster than substrate/decor bacteria. 

But healthy live plants eat ammonia faster than bacteria regardless of tank size. This is especially helpful in small tanks.

More frequent and larger water changes dilute nitrate, remove dissolved waste and replace minerals used by the plants and livestock.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

I just found this thread and it made my night. I've felt terrible recently that my fish were unhappy and that I was being awful for keeping them in a one gallon, despite them being active, excited, heated, and clean. I was embarrassed to post pictures of them that showed the rim of the bowl and would disclose the fact they aren't in a 3 gallon or up. One person even once said I must not truly love my bettas because they were housed in one gallon bowls and not 2.5 tanks, despite their being spoiled.  Its been thrown around that a one gallon is animal cruelty. Keeping them in a cereal bowl and never changing their water may be animal cruely, but not this. But I was starting to believe it anyways. I know I love my bettas and they are as happy as can be. I'm not keeping them in a cup... Love and care and health, like with humans, is not determined by the size of your home, but rather that you have one and it fulfills all your needs. Thank you for posting this. Tomorrow, I will post pictures of my beautiful bettas in their 1 gallon of glory. AND NOT BE ASHAMED TO DO SO.


----------



## torileeann11

The betta bowl above my sink. 

100% weekly water changes.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

These are Horatio, Journey, and Draco's bowls, all one gallon each  The black rod that's extremely visible in Journey's is a 10w heater. The boys' are hidden. They are all decorated for Christmas, but they are due for another water change on Christmas Eve, so it will change again!


----------



## jdangelo

MyBabiesHaveScales said:


> These are Horatio, Journey, and Draco's bowls, all one gallon each  The black rod that's extremely visible in Journey's is a 10w heater. The boys' are hidden. They are all decorated for Christmas, but they are due for another water change on Christmas Eve, so it will change again!


LOVE the tanks!!! Question - how long do you let the heater run for? I have the same heater in a 1.8 gallon tank. It takes the temp to 82 and then I unplug it, was worried it would overheat. Curious how you handle it in a smaller tank


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Thanks! My heater sits at 80 degrees in Draco's, because the room he's in is about 3 degrees cooler than where Journey and Horatio are. Theirs sits at 82, but I've never had it go higher than that. Just to be sure we have the same heater, it's the National Geographic 10w. Mine shuts off automatically so I've never had to unplug it. I only did once because my room once got so hot the heater couldn't keep up and I unplugged it for about 20 minutes.


----------



## nixie

Loki got a new tank and some silk plants for Christmas.


----------



## jdangelo

MyBabiesHaveScales said:


> Thanks! My heater sits at 80 degrees in Draco's, because the room he's in is about 3 degrees cooler than where Journey and Horatio are. Theirs sits at 82, but I've never had it go higher than that. Just to be sure we have the same heater, it's the National Geographic 10w. Mine shuts off automatically so I've never had to unplug it. I only did once because my room once got so hot the heater couldn't keep up and I unplugged it for about 20 minutes.


Mine is Aqueon from Petco - they don't have it on their website, but here is the same product: http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-AQE06194-Heater-Aquarium-10-watt/dp/B009ETLY30

It doesn't auto shut off that I know of...


----------



## bettarina

Reviving this thread. My 2 bettas are currently in 1g tanks without filter & heater. And they're thriving, active and alert, colours looking good too. But... this is possible because I live in a warm country with average temperature of 30°C (no houses here have heaters, only air-conditioners) and I do water change religiously every alternate day. 

However, I'm getting them 3g tanks with filters soon. I feel bad destroying their bubble nests every other day and I want more space to do up their tanks! 😅





























Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Cute clip on light. Like the natural look of the tank but I agree the more space for decorating the more fun it is for you and your bettas  Mine are in heated 1 gals but they are more wide than tall so I have more room to spread decorations . It's definitely addicting.


----------



## bettarina

That's actually a reading light. One thing I'll miss about these small tanks is the portability. During the day, I place them near the windows to get some light or some places where I can see them easily while busy around the house.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ANHEL123

bettarina you really don't have to do it . Most of my tanks are small because it just easier for me to clean, and takes really a few min. But i actually afraid to move them , don't know if it some kind of phobia with me lol I don't move my plants or fish. My bettas not on direct light they are in the middle of the room ,on the table and i never had any problem because of it. One of my betta actually at my work , he is old I have him at work for about I think 3 years now and there is no windows at all .


----------



## bettarina

I know right!? When your bettas are doing well in small tanks and you wonder if it's alright to change to bigger ones. But I guess no harm trying and see what happens. Can always switch back. Placing them near sunlight makes a difference, they will swim around happily. And it's good for the live plants!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnySideIvy

Bettarina I love that little tank so much!! How do you do a water change with it? I feel like it would be hard to scoop or tip out the water, or the fish.


----------



## bettarina

Thanks! For each tank, I'll gently pour 30-40% of the old water into a big cup before transferring the fellow into it. Will then rinse the pebbles, driftwood, plant & tank after pouring away rest of water. Pretty fast and relaxing actually, I'm used to it 😉



















Showing off their bubble nests ☝😅

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sketchr

My tanks have been in the 2.5-5 gallon range, but I am considering keeping a new guy in a 1-2 gallon non cycled tank. So I am wondering how most of you complete the water changes and cleaning. 

The mid - week 50% water change can be handled by a small gravel vacuum, but what about the 100% water change?

Do you remove them from the tank completely and leave him standing in a tiny container while you rinse and scrub the contents? Doesn't he hate that?

That is what gives me pause. The netting, scooping out and having him sit...alone. Yeah, I'm probably too concerned about it, but...


----------



## SplashyBetta

sketchr said:


> My tanks have been in the 2.5-5 gallon range, but I am considering keeping a new guy in a 1-2 gallon non cycled tank. So I am wondering how most of you complete the water changes and cleaning.
> 
> The mid - week 50% water change can be handled by a small gravel vacuum, but what about the 100% water change?
> 
> Do you remove them from the tank completely and leave him standing in a tiny container while you rinse and scrub the contents? Doesn't he hate that?
> 
> That is what gives me pause. The netting, scooping out and having him sit...alone. Yeah, I'm probably too concerned about it, but...


Why non cycled? Contrary to popular belief, cycling a 1-2 gallon tank is not very difficult and it will make your life much easier.


----------



## Engel

Bettarina I love your tank! And that light betta is a beauty.


----------



## bettarina

Sketchr, it's absolutely fine having them in a small container while you do water change. Granted Tokyo seems a bit grumpy, but Athens is still his happy self. So I guess it depends on the fish's character lol

Right now both of them are in their new 3g tanks, I'm adding the filter and lights soon. They seem to be liking their new space I think. Will show pics soon..

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sketchr

SplashyBetta said:


> Why non cycled? Contrary to popular belief, cycling a 1-2 gallon tank is not very difficult and it will make your life much easier.


Well, because then at that point I may as well have him in a larger tank if I need to attend to a filter/plants...etc.


----------



## Jacqueline7suzanne

Lol this thread is great. I initially had a 1.5 gallon bowl and people were very quick to tell me how cruel it was, "3 gallon minimum", scared me so badly about having this poor sad fish, I ran out and bought a 3.5 gallon. I will say he loves to swim the longer distance back and forth. But honestly there's so many places he doesn't even swim or explore all that much. I think the bowl can be fine if cleaning is kept up and there is a thermometer and heater. And I think it may depend on the fish. I do feel petco perpetuates a lot of crappy info and some of the workers have such a lax additude about bettas and betta care. I think the water temp is a big deal and I wish more people knew this. 10 years ago I had about 7 bettas. I just loved them and was addicted. I had 4 boys seperate and 3 baby girls together. All in bowls. All without a heater. The information was just not out there to the extent it is now. And I was 19 and thought petco wouldn't lie or misdirect me. I feel bad looking back on these fish. They all lived to be about 3. But they were very lethargic, just floated around....and I thought that's just how bettas were.


----------



## BubbleFin

Reading this thread makes me feel a lot better about my little sister's fish. His tank is 2.5 gallons and he DOES seem content. Always eating very well and swimming around the tank, and everyday he blows a huge bubble nest! Maybe I will stick with 2.5s instead of feeling so pressured to have at least 5 gallons....


----------



## kittenzuponi

I keep finding new & helpful threads on this site! 
My PetLife 'sad cup' guy Lil' Ludwig has really come out of his shell & is content in his 1.2 gal Nat-Geo half moon aqua oasis. The bright LED light at first seemed to irk him, but now he's out and about the entire time I'm home. He is on my computer desk and seems to know he hit the forever home jackpot! LOL.
He just started blowing bubbles & literally making kissy faces at me. 
I will eventually upgrade to a slightly bigger tank for him, just because I want to keep this one as a emergency tank (I had initially bought it to quarantine my ADFs.) But I enjoy having him right in front of me & the desk wont hold a big tank.
I'm pretty happy with this brand (it has a full cover that my obnoxious cats can't screw with!) so I will probably get the next size up.
I also added some sponge media I had in my cycled 10 gal. so we will see if I can cycle this. 
But truth be known, I enjoy my fish chores & find them relaxing after a day at work & kinda look forward to water changes & water testing.


----------



## KrystalBetta

Decided to set up the 2 gallon fish bowl I had sitting around. I Put in my new Betta that I got today, and he seems pretty happy. I think he is really enjoying the nice warm water Definitely need to add some more plants though.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

So I have a channel on YouTube about my fish and someone had the audacity to comment that I must not love my fish because I keep them in a 1 gallon. Excuse me, I cried literally all day long when I lost my first betta, and I kept him in a 1 gallon. Another comment asked me if my life goal was to make my fish miserable. Some people are just rude in their delivery. S/He also said that 5 gallons was a bare minimum, so I'm not sure his/her facts were in order either though, because although some may argue a 1 is too small, 2.5 is the accepted minimum. But anyway, my favourite rule is that if a human would be happier in a mansion, then of course a betta would be happier in a 10 gallon or more. But a human isn't upset if they live in an apartment suite, so a betta isn't miserable in a 1 gallon. Everyone would love a larger living space, but that doesn't make everything below that abuse, torture, neglect, or mistreatment. Makes sense, right? Alright, Rant over.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

The only for sure requirements for Betta is good food and warm, clean water. I have yet to see any studies which show size of tank makes any difference in the health or life of a Betta. I would tell you how I feel about people who have the gall to make such castigations or insert opinions when not asked but this is a family friendly forum.


----------



## thatdude902

MyBabiesHaveScales said:


> So I have a channel on YouTube about my fish and someone had the audacity to comment that I must not love my fish because I keep them in a 1 gallon. Excuse me, I cried literally all day long when I lost my first betta, and I kept him in a 1 gallon. Another comment asked me if my life goal was to make my fish miserable. Some people are just rude in their delivery. S/He also said that 5 gallons was a bare minimum, so I'm not sure his/her facts were in order either though, because although some may argue a 1 is too small, 2.5 is the accepted minimum. But anyway, my favourite rule is that if a human would be happier in a mansion, then of course a betta would be happier in a 10 gallon or more. But a human isn't upset if they live in an apartment suite, so a betta isn't miserable in a 1 gallon. Everyone would love a larger living space, but that doesn't make everything below that abuse, torture, neglect, or mistreatment. Makes sense, right? Alright, Rant over.


That sounds just the group thinking that runs in one particular forum that starts with Re****, it not very welcoming to new Betta owners. Lot of times, instead of talking about the fish, it becomes what you encountered, making you feel like crap for not using a larger tank.


----------



## Logic

This is certainly an interesting thread lol. I don't have a 1-2 gallon tank but I did want to comment. I don't think I could ever encourage keeping bettas in a 1-2 gallon tank. I know people do it successfully and looking at the big picture, stable and clean water is more important than tank size. However if you are a hobbyist(not a breeder) I don't really see why getting the minimum 2.5 gallons is TOO much. I have only been keeping fish for about a decade but I have learned(through LOTS of trial and error) that if you are going to keep something as a pet than you should want to provide it with the best possible care. These fish do not chose to be kept and have no choosing and how they are kept. I strongly believe it is our responsibility to go above and beyond for our fishy friends. Now this does not mean we have to drop 500 on our betta tank or keep them in ponds but we should try and provide them with the best possible care without compromising space, water quality, or the fishes health. I would not like to see a betta live its whole life in a 1 gallon jar anymore than I would like to see an oscar live its whole life in a 20 gallon tank no matter how clean it is. When we lower the minimum, we lower the standard. Someone I know kept a 12in oscar in a 20 gallon aquarium. The water was clean, the fish was active, and looked to be in great condition. But I could never do something like that. I feel space may not be as important as clean water, but it should be taken into consideration. 2.5 gallons is really not a lot of water and I couldn't see why anybody could not at least get a tank that size.

All this being said I want to make clear that I do not condone attacking and bullying(because let's be honest that is what it is) of new fish keepers because they do not keep their fish in optimal condition. I think some of the old guys forget what it is to be new to the hobby... you make A LOT of mistakes, I certainly did. The polite thing to do is tell someone constructively what they are doing wrong and hope they change after much convincing. There is no need to be harsh that just turns people away from forums like this which can be a great place to share information and learn. I have realized in my short time in the hobby that most of what we learn is through trial and error(as is life) and no matter how much you tell someone to change what they are doing for the better... they are going to have to often learn it the hard way.

My 2 cents...


----------



## nixie

This is the 1.5-2 gallon set up for my koi im getting Nico. Its a diy tank from an aycrilic ice bucket with a diy sponge filter. Im picking up the heater at the beging of the month.


----------



## bettarina

Here's Athens in his 3g tank. I'm sure he's loving it more than his 1g tank, since he's pretty active. For Tokyo, I'm not that sure because he doesn't swim around much, but it's just his personality I guess. However, they don't make bubble nests anymore! Even though the filter is really gentle. I know bubble nests don't actually show that they're happy but I miss seeing them lol. They made them daily in their old tanks.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

This is Zanzibar's 1.5 gal tank! I need to get a new one of it. (please ignore the nasty sponge that fell from the filter output, I've since removed it.)


----------



## Candipants

This thread makes me feel so much better about keeping my boy in his 1.5 tank. I just recently got back into to keeping a betta and I've always kept my betta in 1.5 - 2.5 gallon tanks. Once I started looking into betta after getting my new boy I started getting very disheartened at the thought of posting him with his tank. Love seeing all of these beautiful small tanks! Hopefully I can get some good photos of his set up to post later.


----------



## bumblebleee45

Wow..I never realized this. I was always told bettas should ALWAYS be kept in a 2.5 gallon or more. I used to have this one betta, when I was younger, it was in a 1 gallon. I always got "feedback" on how I should keep my betta. She had a heat, and a filter, gravel, plants, and I fed her. She lived 2 years. I had ended up spending a ton of money on upgrading her tanks as I got older, my parents weren't to happy when my 5 gal broke, as well as the others. A few months later my betta died, and I felt bad, I thought it was my fault she died because I didn't giver her the right care. (I have no idea how the tanks broke, it was so weird!!) I now own 2 bettas, one is in a 2.5, Skittle, and recently I bought a 2.5 nat geo for my other betta, but when it took it out, it had humongous scratches all over it, I returned it, got my money back, but didn't buy a tank at Petsmart, instead I went to walmart to buy a 1 gal, hexagon, with filter, and led bubbler. My betta seemed quite content with it. I now feel bad because now I have critisized other people for keeping their bettas in 1 gallons on this forum. I guess that's just how I learned betta keeping. Now seeing all these people who believe its ok to keep a betta in a 1 gal as long as it has the neccsary supplies, I feel better. Hopefully the people I told what I was told didn't take it too personally, because I know I would.


----------



## Candipants

Here is my buy in his new setup. He arrived this past Wednesday from a friend. His tank is a 1.5 with a 10w heater (I was moving wires around and had it out of this tank when I snapped this pic). This is my first time trying plants aside from moss. So that will be an adventure. Arlo is so tiny compared to other better I have kept


----------



## bettarina

Candipants said:


> Here is my buy in his new setup. He arrived this past Wednesday from a friend. His tank is a 1.5 with a 10w heater (I was moving wires around and had it out of this tank when I snapped this pic). This is my first time trying plants aside from moss. So that will be an adventure. Arlo is so tiny compared to other better I have kept


Looks good! The tank looks big for a 1.5g but then u mentioned your betta is tiny, really spacious for him..

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Candipants

I promise I can spell! I was being rushed by the hubs to get out the door XD


----------



## afonseca827

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum, this is my first post actually. I'm thinking of setting up a small hexagon tank at work. I'm not too sure of the volume size, but I've successfully kept bettas in there in the past. I'm guessing it's 1.5 to 2 gallons. I'll have some live plants (probably java ferns) and a heater in it and do 100% weekly water changes.

We currently have a 2.5 gal set up in my daughter's room that we've had for about a month now.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LizardTheGreat

afonseca827 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum, this is my first post actually. I'm thinking of setting up a small hexagon tank at work. I'm not too sure of the volume size, but I've successfully kept bettas in there in the past. I'm guessing it's 1.5 to 2 gallons. I'll have some live plants (probably java ferns) and a heater in it and do 100% weekly water changes.
> 
> We currently have a 2.5 gal set up in my daughter's room that we've had for about a month now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Good for you! I hope your new betta does well! One thing I will say though, is that even a 3-5 gallon needs water changes about twice a week. What I'd recommend is a 50%-70% change twice a week. Same goes for your daughter's tank, if you aren't doing so already. 

Best of luck to you and your fish!


----------



## Niece

Here is Isabel's tank. It's a 3 gallon, but the lid won't fit with the new filter I got for it. So I'm thinking of getting a divider and cutting it to make it into a lid. 
I have a five gallon but I don't think i'll move her. She's still a baby so I'm doing a lot of water changes.
Anyways heres the tank. :]


----------



## Niece

bettarina said:


> Reviving this thread. My 2 bettas are currently in 1g tanks without filter & heater. And they're thriving, active and alert, colours looking good too. But... this is possible because I live in a warm country with average temperature of 30°C (no houses here have heaters, only air-conditioners) and I do water change religiously every alternate day.
> 
> However, I'm getting them 3g tanks with filters soon. I feel bad destroying their bubble nests every other day and I want more space to do up their tanks! &#55357;&#56837;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Does that light grow the plants good?
It's so cute! Where did you get it? I would love one if it would help grow my marimo moss balls.


----------



## Veolfa

A tank condo my brother in law made


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Veolfa said:


> A tank condo my brother in law made


I love the way that looks!


----------



## SplashyBetta

Here is Romeo's one gallon bowl: 








There's some hornwort in there somewhere... I think I'm going to add some pennywort soon too.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MyBabiesHaveScales said:


> I love the way that looks!


Cool DIY, but I'd suggest making lids to keep them from jumping tanks.. seeing another male across/below them may lead to a bloody mess (literally).


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Aqua Aurora said:


> Cool DIY, but I'd suggest making lids to keep them from jumping tanks.. seeing another male across/below them may lead to a bloody mess (literally).


It's not my tank, but I suppose I agree the added safety of a lid wouldn't hurt


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MyBabiesHaveScales said:


> It's not my tank, but I suppose I agree the added safety of a lid wouldn't hurt


whops I clicked 'quote" on the wrong post ^^''


----------



## nixie

This is my new planted 1-1.5 gallon bowl with my new boy Sunny boy in it.


----------



## blackjack

I admit size matters to me when it comes to any of my pets. The smallest I ever used was a 3 gal., but I won't do it long term. I don't like having less than a 5 gallon. 

However my mother had one who was quite happy in his 2.5. It was one of those wavy types you used to be able to get at Walmart. She misses him and is considering a new betta who I'm sure she'll use the same tank for and he'll be perfectly happy. My aunt adores her betta, keeps his water immaculate, talks to him all the time and he even responds to her. He's in something like a 1.5 to 2 gal. bowl. She's had him a few years and he's thriving. I can't get pictures of either one. I don't really visit that aunt and my mom's died about two years ago. I certainly would never consider either of them bad betta keepers.


----------



## blackbanana

My tank is a 1 gallon and is shaped like a triangle so it fits the corners of my university dorm desk better. I would upgrade to a larger one, but since I switch dorm rooms twice a year its pretty impractical. I find that smaller tanks aren't necessarily bad for bettas. I have a filter, heater and a million marimos and toxins never reach dangerous parameters (I test my water weekly). 

I agree that tank size shouldn't be frowned upon, but rather the way the owner is maintaining it


----------



## Hallyx

And how are you maintaining it, BB? Inquiring minds......

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## blackbanana

Thanks for the warm welcome Hallyx! I do weekly partial changes, and gravel vacuuming... all that good stuff. I also do water testing to make sure the parameters are okay and adjust things according to the test results


----------



## Hallyx

Nice.

What brand conditioner do you use?

Amazing CT you have there.


----------



## blackbanana

Thanks! I love him to bits!

I use Nutrafin Aqua Plus, are there better ones you recommend?


----------



## Hallyx

Around here, we recommend Prime (by Seachem) because it detoxifies ammonia -- considered important in a small tank. We also advise more frequent water changes for 1g set-ups -- like at least twice-a-week with a couple drops of Prime every day or so.

It's good to know you test your water and plan your maintenance to suit.


----------



## blackbanana

Thanks for the advice! Will do as you recommend!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely agree with making sure you do the extra water changes, to help with ammonia  Prime (and Stress Coat) are the two things I make sure I have in my house! Worth it.


----------



## blackbanana

Thanks for the advice SH! Sorry for being a noob haha, but is the Stress Coat you mentioned the one by API? What do you use it for?


----------



## Niece

Quick question.
Does it hurt the live plants if they touch the heater, or are against it for long periods of time?
Reason I'm asking is because after my girl gets bigger I would like to have her in a live planted tank. Maybe just get her a light and keep her in 3 gal or I have a spare 5. But anyways to the owners of the tanks that look over grown, have you guys had any problems with the heaters touching your plants or anything like that?


----------



## anarchywulf

I have 2 2.5 gallon NPTs (~2 gallon swimming space) up and running and looking at these posts makes me wanna set up the 1.5 gallon that i have in storage! Or maybe i would sneak in another 2.5 gallon and scape it! :3 
But a question! How often do your do water changes for such planted tanks? I've been doing about 25-30% water change weekly. Would that be enough?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

anarchywulf said:


> I have 2 2.5 gallon NPTs (~2 gallon swimming space) up and running and looking at these posts makes me wanna set up the 1.5 gallon that i have in storage! Or maybe i would sneak in another 2.5 gallon and scape it! :3
> But a question! How often do your do water changes for such planted tanks? I've been doing about 25-30% water change weekly. Would that be enough?


There is no straight answer for this as every planted tank is different in.
Do you have an API freshwater master test kit (liquid)? If not I suggest getting one. 
Test ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate (follow directions closely and for nitrate bottle #2 and final solution shake it like you're arm is going to fall off!). If you have a cycled filter ammonia and nitrite should be 0, if you do not have a filter/not completed cycle you need to test often (every day-every other day), try to keep ammonia and nitrite levels low around 0.25. If tank is cycled, nitrates should be below 20, 10-5 is better though (if still cycling and you are at the start of nitrate production stage keep an eye on it-don't let it get too high).
With a planted tank you should test *before *light turns on for tank. Plants will absorb nitrogen (ammonia/nitrite/nitrate) when there is sufficient light for photosynthesis, but the light is not on 24/7, so you want to see how much builds up when lights are off. If you want to see how much plants are absorbing test before lights turn on for the day, then just before they turn off and compare results..


----------



## pinkfish800

A little late, but this is my uninhabited 1 gallon tank.
I'm thinking I need more plants, probably silk, I only have one plastic.
And maybe a moss ball???
I'll post photos on another thread after I get my betta.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

My new betta Campbell is in a one gallon right now because he was sorta an impulse buy at the store so I didn't even have a tank in my house for him except my old one gallon. I bought him a 3 gallon yesterday, but I have yet to set it up.


----------



## Amberjp

I think it honestly depends on the betta, some bettas do well in bigger spaces while others prefer smaller ones or they're stressed/unsure within a bigger tank

I haven't owned a 1.5-2.5 tank as I prefer 5.5 gallon instead(the smaller tanks are more expensive than the 5.5 gallon ones here, it's weird) but I would possibly get one in the future


----------



## BettaFishy02

Hi! I am so glad for this thread!
Anyways, i have a 1 gallon tank in a triangle-ish shape. It's pretty small but Carl seemed fine. I recently switched over to a bowl. It's a little less than one gallon, but not a .5 gallon. I have had a little war in my head about which one is better. Carl keeps swimming around the bowl, flaring up all the time. I'm not sure if the bowl makes it so he sees his reflection more? In the triangle tank, he didn't flare as much. I don't know if im stressing him out by keeping him in the bowl.....Any ideas?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

As this is a "Picture" thread please post photos of these 1-2 gallon bowls for everyone to admire!


----------



## Crash

I have a lovely 1 gallon acrylic tank, it's in a square shape with white sides. I believe I have a picture of it somewhere...



There we are! I really like the design, though I felt guilty when I had a betta in it. Would be an adorable plant tank though  I've been meaning to set it up again.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> As this is a "Picture" thread please post photos of these 1-2 gallon bowls for everyone to admire!


Ask, and I answer  Here is a picture of Campbell's 1 gallon 'quarantine'. He is only in here for about 2 days, but I'll show it anyway. His 3 gallon is being set up now! *squeee* 

Has the zoo med sinking log, air stone, heater, silk plant, and crush from finding nemo.

Oh yeah, and I was in the middle of testing his water parameters when I took this, so that explains the bottles of ammonia stuff


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

All Betta should have such nice quarantine tanks!


----------



## NightStars

DangerousAngel said:


> This is Zanzibar's 1.5 gal tank! I need to get a new one of it. (please ignore the nasty sponge that fell from the filter output, I've since removed it.)


Nice tank 
What light do you use for your plants, do you use the light that came with the tank?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Rescaped my 2g cookie jar 2 days ago. Anubias:marble (aka pinto), golden, and nana. Also stuffed my bolbitis (aka African water fern) behind the driftwood and the usual salvinia minima floating on top.


----------



## DangerousAngel

NightStars said:


> Nice tank
> What light do you use for your plants, do you use the light that came with the tank?


Thank you! 
Yep, for me, it's just easier that way.


----------



## Hallyx

Aqua Aurora, the Anubias queen. That multi-colored one is really attractive..


----------



## cakes488

My sister got me a 2 gallon "goldfish" bowl for my birthday when I was a teenager. I packed it away for 20 years...but just knew one day I would use it again. I think it looks great! I have a 25 watt heater and filter, he has his betta log, swim throughs and various plants. He was a little runt when I brought him home I don't think he'll ever be big but he has grown. He seems very happy in this bowl. I made a "screen" from a dish mat at the dollar store.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Hallyx said:


> Aqua Aurora, the Anubias queen. That multi-colored one is really attractive..


^^ I have more anubias than I have tanks for-they're dumped in 'quarantine tanks' for now >.>''
And thank you, its called marble or 'pinto'. Love it.


----------



## NightStars

DangerousAngel said:


> Thank you!
> Yep, for me, it's just easier that way.


You're welcome and thank you 

I have that tank but I didn't plant it since I wasn't sure if the light that came with it was sufficient for plants.


----------



## JawsandChess

So this is new. Usually I refer to my bettas' bowls as "homes". I came here to talk about my bettas and see pictures of bettas and get tips and tricks and have a safety net in case something went wrong, but then just a couple days being here, I saw all these pictures of tanks and awful stories about heaters malfunctioning and filters ripping off tails and sucking fish and things in and i was kind of glad that I had bowls...so...all my babies are in bowls and they all have lights at night and plants. If they have small plants/don't use plants as shelter (like Chess), they have ceramic pots to hide in (which Chess doesn't really use, but Frankie hid in his pot all the time). I upgraded Ember from one bowl to a bigger one because it was so flipping small and I was sad because she couldn't really get any swimspace...so I got her a bigger bowl. X3 Jaws' bowl has a light on the bottom, and he had a planter, but he didn't use it. Instead he uses his plant as a hammock and he wiggles into the leaves to hide. Frankie got switched from a small bowl to a bigger bowl. The only one I'm really nervous about is the CT in the vase. He got put there because my brother's VT was in the vase and he was /huge/, but Sam was tiny, smaller than my female, so we switched three bettas around. All three of them blew nests, Sam that night and Frankie this morning. Mondays are typically the cleaning days, but if there's extra debris or filth or some other reason like a bitten tail, the cleanings jump up. At one point, I was cleaning Ember's bowl (the tiny one) three times a week because it was so small and because it was getting so dirty so fast. The bowls are always open for improvement and my brother and I share stuff, like bowls and food and plants. Sometimes we take stuff that the fish in the tanks don't like/have destroyed. That's how Jaws got his plant. Anyway, I used a pop can for reference. I'm really nervous about Frankie's home and I wanna switch him and Ember eventually, but I've caused that poor fish so much stress already this week.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

I have/had the 1 gallon bowl (with the rainbow stones and red and green plant) too. I still own it even though I don't use it for my fish anymore  I have fears of my filters and heaters in my 5 and 3 gals malfunctioning too - but I was even more scared of having one jump out of my bowls  Smart for you to lower the water level to help prevent this - I put my water RIIIIIIGHT at the very top of the bowl. Eek. I'm lucky they weren't escape artists.


----------



## themamaj

cakes488 said:


> My sister got me a 2 gallon "goldfish" bowl for my birthday when I was a teenager. I packed it away for 20 years...but just knew one day I would use it again. I think it looks great! I have a 25 watt heater and filter, he has his betta log, swim throughs and various plants. He was a little runt when I brought him home I don't think he'll ever be big but he has grown. He seems very happy in this bowl. I made a "screen" from a dish mat at the dollar store.
> View attachment 801282


That is beautiful! Great idea on screen. Love DYI ideas.


----------



## JawsandChess

MyBabiesHaveScales said:


> I have/had the 1 gallon bowl (with the rainbow stones and red and green plant) too. I still own it even though I don't use it for my fish anymore  I have fears of my filters and heaters in my 5 and 3 gals malfunctioning too - but I was even more scared of having one jump out of my bowls  Smart for you to lower the water level to help prevent this - I put my water RIIIIIIGHT at the very top of the bowl. Eek. I'm lucky they weren't escape artists.



So far none of my bettas are escape artists. I know they are able to hop out, so I lower the water level, especially if I transfer them into new homes and they freak out. Frankie has "very" low water right now because he is in a new environment. I plan to raise the level when I'm sure he's not secretly planning to kamikaze. I think the highest level I have is the one with the manly rainbow stones, Chess, and only because he's chill XD


----------



## Crash

Just set up my custom 2.5 on my desk  it's super cute, looks like a little pond <3 Can't tell whether Renji likes it or not, he's always been pretty chill :|



Not 100% sure If I like the scape yet.


----------



## themamaj

Looks great Crash!


----------

